# the Arch Linux thread



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

_" You underestimate the power of the Dark Side. If you will not fight, then you will meet your destiny."_
 -*Darth Vader*​ 
As some of you might of heard I recently decided to install Arch Linux due to the constant nagging of kalpik and some others in the IRC channel. The summary of our discussions go like this:


Spoiler






> [22:33:42] <@kalpik> krazzy, *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux
> [22:33:57] <@kalpik> krazzy, *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_vs_Others
> [22:34:11] <amitava> BUT IF u want peace of mind: Get a mac, get a life
> [22:34:26] <Filled-Void> lol
> ...






So lets see I understand this much at this point.

***   I need to download about 300 MB
***   You start out with Nothing other than a CLI.
***   Loads of configuration. 
***   Looking forward towards lots of pain and aggravation​
Interesting. Good enough for me to become cannon fodder for this reckless experiment. Although I must say that kalpik and some others did say they would help me out when I install it. Well hell with that, I thought how hard could be to install it myself. (The previous line in correct words mean backup your data cause you are so screwed .)

Here is a certain link which may explain why Arch might have some benefits over other distros. Please don't start a distro war here. If you plan on come in riding on your horse guns blazing be free to do so on IRC in #ArchLinux or their forums. As for other Windows users and Mac users I am in no way asking you to change and I pray you don't the configuration changes don't justify your change to the platform unless you are so sick with the platform you are using. Of course you could try it in a VM though if you would like. 

Answers to the most  frequently asked questions.

Here are two Install Guides you will find very very handy. Follow these word by word and you should be fine. 
Beginner's Guide
Install Guide

Anyway I'm going to be quite short and say I downloaded the File needed for the base system from  here..

Went on installing and I'll be very frank it wasn't hard at all. As long as you follow the Beginners Guide Step by Step. You want to be adventurous knock yourself out, but don't throw your CPU out once you find out that you just overwrote your Windows/Linux partition. 

*Step 1 :* Read the Beginner Guide.
*Step 2 :* If you didn't do Step 1 then go back to Step 1 and read it.
*Step 3 :* Pick an Environment (Gnome, KDE, Fluxbox etc) you will be happy with and continue from there. You can install others later but lets first get this baby up and running. 
*Step 4 :* Once you have decided which environment you want read the guide from the portion corresponding to the respective environment you have selected. 
*Step 5 :* Install "yaourt" you can find the wiki for it here.*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt
*Step 6 :* Install any or all the other programs you need. Remember this is Arch the only thing you have is probably your terminal and very basic utilities. Mainly you would want Multimedia Players, Chat programs, Codecs, Java, Flash. This should give you a fully functional system. Also you might want to install HAL and FAM. Each one of these are documented in the various wikis which I have linked below. ​
At this point you could call it or you could keep on customizing your system to your liking. Currently I have all the above installed and the rest is still coming. So you will see a couple of updates in this here and there. 

*Pros :*​
***   You only get what you want. Theres no extra bloat. 
***   It is damn fast. Wouldn't you love 12-15 second boot ups as well as shutdown . No I dont mean from CLI I mean from Gnome 2.22.2. 
***   You don't have to sit all day waiting for your computer to compile all day long. 
***   Its a rolling release . No more waiting for your friends courier or favorite magazine to come out with the next release. ​
*Cons :*​
***   Arch is a bit of a pain getting it configured from scratch.
***   You need a broadband connection . Considering that this is a base system you will need tons of downloads  tog et your computer up to date.
***   Arch is intended for Intermediate to advanced users. No, I'm not either I'm a beginner with this and if it weren't for help I'd probably be still with a CLI.​
*Sample rc.conf : *
Section contributed by *Hellknight*.

/etc/rc.conf is the system configuration file for Arch-specific settings. This is a very important configuration file to edit. It is recommended to review the file while installation and later make further configurations. During installation remember to use the *nano* editor since it's simple enough to use for newbies.

Here is a sample *rc.conf* file :


```
#
# /etc/rc.conf - Main Configuration for Arch Linux
#

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# LOCALIZATION
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# LOCALE: available languages can be listed with the 'locale -a' command
# DAEMON_LOCALE: If set to 'yes', use $LOCALE as the locale during daemon
# startup and during the boot process. If set to 'no', the C locale is used.
# HARDWARECLOCK: set to "UTC" or "localtime", any other value will result
#   in the hardware clock being left untouched (useful for virtualization)
#   Note: Using "localtime" is discouraged.
# TIMEZONE: timezones are found in /usr/share/zoneinfo
# KEYMAP: keymaps are found in /usr/share/kbd/keymaps
# CONSOLEFONT: found in /usr/share/kbd/consolefonts (only needed for non-US)
# CONSOLEMAP: found in /usr/share/kbd/consoletrans
# USECOLOR: use ANSI color sequences in startup messages
# VERBOSE: Verbose level (from 1 to 8). man 3 syslog for level info
#
LOCALE="en_US.UTF-8"
DAEMON_LOCALE="no"
HARDWARECLOCK="localtime"
TIMEZONE="Asia/Kolkata"
KEYMAP="us"
CONSOLEFONT=
CONSOLEMAP=
USECOLOR="yes"
VERBOSE="3"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# HARDWARE
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# MODULES: Modules to load at boot-up. Blacklisting is no longer supported.
#   Replace every !module by an entry as on the following line in a file in
#   /etc/modprobe.d:
#     blacklist module
#   See "man modprobe.conf" for details.
#
MODULES=(powernow-k8 cpufreq_ondemand cpufreq_powersave vboxdrv vboxnetflt )
# Udev settle timeout (default to 30)
UDEV_TIMEOUT=30

# Scan for FakeRAID (dmraid) Volumes at startup
USEDMRAID="no"

# Scan for BTRFS volumes at startup
USEBTRFS="no"

# Scan for LVM volume groups at startup, required if you use LVM
USELVM="no"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# NETWORKING
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# HOSTNAME: Hostname of machine. Should also be put in /etc/hosts
#
HOSTNAME="AX-64"

# Use 'ip addr' or 'ls /sys/class/net/' to see all available interfaces.
#
# Wired network setup
#   - interface: name of device (required)
#   - address: IP address (leave blank for DHCP)
#   - netmask: subnet mask (ignored for DHCP)
#   - gateway: default route (ignored for DHCP)
# 
# Static IP example
# interface=eth0
# address=192.168.0.2
# netmask=255.255.255.0
# gateway=192.168.0.1
#
# DHCP example
# interface=eth0
# address=
# netmask=
# gateway=

interface=eth0
address=192.168.1.2
netmask=255.255.255.0
gateway=192.168.1.1

# Setting this to "yes" will skip network shutdown.
# This is required if your root device is on NFS.
NETWORK_PERSIST="no"

# Enable these netcfg profiles at boot-up. These are useful if you happen to
# need more advanced network features than the simple network service
# supports, such as multiple network configurations (ie, laptop users)
#   - set to 'menu' to present a menu during boot-up (dialog package required)
#   - prefix an entry with a ! to disable it
#
# Network profiles are found in /etc/network.d
#
# This requires the netcfg package
#
#NETWORKS=(main)

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# DAEMONS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# Daemons to start at boot-up (in this order)
#   - prefix a daemon with a ! to disable it
#   - prefix a daemon with a @ to start it up in the background
#
# If something other takes care of your hardware clock (ntpd, dual-boot...)
# you should disable 'hwclock' here.
#
DAEMONS=(hwclock @acpid syslog-ng network netfs dkms_autoinstaller sshd @crond @alsa dbus hal kdm @cupsd @cpufreq)
```
So here's the explanation.. 


Spoiler



I'll start it with sections..

*HARDWARECLOCK="localtime"* /* Keep it localtime if you've dual boot, keep it to UTC if you're using Arch only */
*TIMEZONE="Asia/Kolkata"* /* This is the timezone where I live in. Change it according to your needs */
*KEYMAP="us" * /* The keymap of your keyboard layout. */
*USECOLOR="yes" * /* Implies if you want to use color in the terminal/konsole */


*Modules section *

Here you can load the modules you want. Some of them are automatically detected these ones were not, so I loaded them here in the file
*
MODULES=(powernow-k8 cpufreq_ondemand cpufreq_powersave vboxdrv vboxnetflt)
*
/*Explanation of the above modules*/

*powernow-k8* = For AMD K8 & K10 power management. Don't know about Zacate, Llano & Bulldozer series
*cpufreq_ondemand* = On demand cpu frequency management. It is used for giving applications the necessary processing power
*cpu_powersave* = Power saving profile for CPU. A must for laptop users
*vboxdrv* = Virtualbox driver. Only if you've installed Virtualbox.
*vboxnetflt* = Virtualbox net driver. Only if you've installed Virtualbox.

*USEMRAID="no"* /*Yes if you've RAID*/
*USEBTRFS="no" */*Yes if you're using Btrfs file system*/
*USELVM="no" */*Yes if you're using Logical Volume Manager (learn about it, it is very helpful though) */

*NETWORKING Section*

*HOSTNAME="AX-64"* /* This is the hostname of my machine. */

/*For DHCP */

*interface=eth0
address=
netmask=
gateway=
*

/*For static IP */ (boots quickly, if you set it to static IP)
*
interface=eth0
address=192.168.1.2 * /* Change it to the desired one. This is my PCs address */
*netmask=255.255.255.0
gateway=192.168.1.1* /* This is my router's address. Your's can be 192.168.0.1 too. (Issue *ifconfig* in the terminal to look what's yours) */

* Daemons Section *
*
DAEMONS=(hwclock @acpid syslog-ng network netfs dkms_autoinstaller sshd @crond @alsa dbus hal kdm @cups @cpufreq) *

/*Explanation*/
*hwclock* = system set to hardware clock
*acpid* = Advance configuration & power interface daemon. For power-management
*syslog-ng* = For starting system log daemon
*network* = To start the network
*netfs* = Network file systems such as SMB, NFS etc. If you don't require it, remove it.
*dkms_autoinstaller* = Dynamic Kernel Module Support. It automatically compiles modules when a new kernel is installed. A must have for everyone.
*sshd* = Secure shell daemon. For ssh login. Optional
*crond* = Cron daemon. A must have
*alsa, dbus, hal * = Three very important daemon. Required or else no sound, graphics etc.
*kdm* = K Desktop Manager req for KDE. GDM for GNOME.
*cupsd* = For printing. Optional.
*cpufreq* = for CPU frequency scaling.




*Wikis for Everything you need :*
Although you can google or find this on Arch Linux's Website I'm goign to link this for the benefit of the user. 
Beginner's Guide
Installation 
of a Desktop Environment
Java and Flash
Yaourt
Audio Codecs
All you need to know about Pacman
Compiz Fusion
openOffice.org (Don't forget to install libsndfile)


----------



## Pat (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Interesting..I had last tried Arch around 6 years back and I loved it for the fact that it taught me a lot about linux (no, I dont mean the kernel).I have got a good broadband connection and decent knowledge about how it all works. I will prolly give it a shot this weekend.

Btw, any idea how good the 64-bit version is ? or should I stick to 32-bit ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Btw, any idea how good the 64-bit version is ? or should I stick to 32-bit ?



The only difference during install proces which is noticeable is probably the Flash install . Otherwise everything so far has been the same.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

How will this go on the laptop? I have my dad's lappy for two whole months with me now, so I can experiment and wreck this baby. What say?

Its a Core Duo T2050 one with 512mb of RAM.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



Hitboxx said:


> How will this go on the laptop? I have my dad's lappy for two whole months with me now, so I can experiment and wreck this baby. What say?
> 
> Its a Core Duo T2050 one with 512mb of RAM.



The processor and memory should be fine. What I don't know about is the other onboard chipsets like display and if there is wireless then that. Otherwise its should be awesome. I say wreck it!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I was about to install arch a week or so back, but luckily, you volunteered to become my guinea pig.
I too was mislead by kalpik...

Anyway, how about a list of packages to install a good home desktop System ?

I need:

Xfce Suite
A good disc burner like bareseno or whatever; don't need HD-DVD and BluRay support
A floppy management software
don't want zip drive support
Totem
GMPlayer
a GUI to MEncoder
Audacity
ALSA
PulseAudio
A good graphical package manager
Building Tools
OpenOffice.org
All Codecs, including restricted/propiatary/win32 ones
All Archieving formats support, including rarer ones like arj, and propiatary ones like rar
Mac4Lin 
Firefox and SkipStone+webkit+gecko
Linux RT
Jack Server
Jack Rack, Ardour2, Hydrogen, Jack Control, Jack Equiliser
almost 80% of ubuntu studio apps
An IDE, for C++, Java and Python
Python
GimpShop
RareWares software, like rarewares kernel.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Am installing Arch tonite in VIrtualBox . mehul is going to guide me . lets see how it goes and how much performance increase i get compared to Ubuntu JeOS .


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I installed it couple of days back. For me, its very slow (Gnome). It does take less RAM but very unresponsive. Sometimes it takes about 10 seconds to open an application(gedit, nautilus, terminal etc). And in between those 10 seconds I don't see any hard disk activity which would suggest that its actually opening the application.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux
> I was about to install arch a week or so back, but luckily, you volunteered to become my guinea pig.
> I too was mislead by kalpik...



No matter what I said kalpik made no guarantees that process would be easy. As a matter of fact he told me to install it when he was here. It was me being adventurous and going on with the process.  To be frank although I did think I'd end up with disastrous results , I am glad that I actually did listen to kalpik. I love this distro. 



> Anyway, how about a list of packages to install a good home desktop System ?


Sure , but theres a problem. You might not like the programs I like. So you might want to install programs you prefer. 

As for your applications most of them are covered in the Beginners Guide also. As for the rest you should be able to find them using "pacman" or once you install "yaourt". The AUR and [urlhttp://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt]yaourt[/url] wikis are definitely worth a read and hence I've linked it here also. 

Also you might want to stay away from Gnome / KDE applications if you are using the XFCE environment otherwise it would required you to download much more data and use more resources I'm guessing. 

As far as openoffice.org is concerned I've included in the links above. The base requires a 100+ MB download. Also make sure you install libsndfile as explained in the wiki listed here. Otherwise it won't most likely start.  

You also might want to read the pacman documentation on further searching for packages. Also note that yaourt follows the same syntax that pacman does and it has some added benefits as well. 



> Am installing Arch tonite in VIrtualBox . mehul is going to guide me . lets see how it goes and how much performance increase i get compared to Ubuntu JeOS .



Wooot wish you good luck . But I think you would be better off on a native install rather than VM but thats my opinion of course. Especially if you expect nice performace.



> I installed it couple of days back. For me, its very slow (Gnome). It does take less RAM but very unresponsive. Sometimes it takes about 10 seconds to open an application(gedit, nautilus, terminal etc). And in between those 10 seconds I don't see any hard disk activity which would suggest that its actually opening the application.



Did you try the Gnome Tips ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Arch party on IRC tonight!!

And as I can see you have dirtied your hands, I command you to be at IRC tonight to guide us less knowledged folks


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



Hitboxx said:


> Arch party on IRC tonight!!
> 
> And as I can see you have dirtied your hands, I command you to be at IRC tonight to guide us less knowledged folks



Considering your experience in Linux I seriously doubt you need help from me . But will help any way I can .


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I think here we got another "The Archlinux thread" @kalpik? 
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81675

@Filled: LOL! you got a late kick?  

BTW ,rolling release distros(gentoo,arch et al ) wont be stable enough for servers and other mission critical applications - my say


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> I think here we got another "The Archlinux thread" @kalpik?
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81675
> 
> @Filled: LOL! you got a late kick?



Sorry , my bad I didn't notice it  . 


> BTW ,rolling release distros(gentoo,arch et al ) wont be stable enough for servers and other mission critical applications - my say


Don't worry I run none of those .


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

long time since I booted into archlinux. 
but some tips: you should like to use "unstable" repo(not "testing" ). also community repo.

then there is AUR from where you can download pkgbuild and extract and run "makepkg" to make package.

and then.....there is ABS. you may like to add C Flags and makeopts=-jx etc. blah and more blah 

also ,there is some rankmirror script which will arrange /etc/pacman.d/xxx.list(forgot).

then.....install pacutils.nvidia and etc drivers are available in AUR.
then...deluge pkgbuild is available in deluge website.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I am getting mad .. I too wanna use it  Have used in my friends Laptop it was blazing fast :hap2: It seems parka and you will be the right guy to help me 

Edit : Gnome System Monitor is awesome.. I hope KDE brings something similar


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

@Shashwath :move on! Kdemod(ROCKS!OWNS!) means you wil stop your distro hopping there in Archlinux!  

kdemod in archlinux is the main reason.you know  @Filled void: try kdemod rather than Gnome(their version a lil buggy imo ).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

praka, I am currently in same boat as you - I use Debian Sid.
whats the prfrmnce diff ?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

/me downloading the ftp install. Will sit in the morning and install from base up. No DE's. Will keep it as minimal as possible. Just ratpoison for WM. Is midori available in the AUR or pacman repos?


----------



## Pat (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



amitava82 said:


> I installed it couple of days back. For me, its very slow (Gnome). It does take less RAM but very unresponsive. Sometimes it takes about 10 seconds to open an application(gedit, nautilus, terminal etc). And in between those 10 seconds I don't see any hard disk activity which would suggest that its actually opening the application.



I have a strong feeling you need to do this. Straight from the FAQs



> *Q) Why is Arch so slow? I thought it's supposed to be fast!*
> 
> *A)* Make sure that your hostname is correctly set in /etc/hosts (i.e., that it matches the hostname in /etc/rc.conf. Have a look at "Configure the System" in The Beginner's Guide). If the hostnames do not match, applications may start up very slowly.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> /me downloading the ftp install. Will sit in the morning and install from base up. No DE's. Will keep it as minimal as possible. Just ratpoison for WM. Is midori available in the AUR or pacman repos?



Using yaourt I was able to find it.

```
[filledvoid@Delegate-X ~]$ yaourt -Ss midori
aur/midori 0.0.18-2
    A lightweight web browser based on Gtk WebKit
aur/midori-git 20070107-1
    A lightweight web browser based on Gtk WebKit
[filledvoid@Delegate-X ~]$
```



> kdemod in archlinux is the main reason.you know  @Filled void: try kdemod rather than Gnome(their version a lil buggy imo ).



Will do so bud. However I have been fine ever since I installed HAL and FAM and edited the rc.conf file. 

@amitava : Yeah I agree with Pat I was warned about the /etc/hosts file and /etc/rc.conf file warlier and it seems to be a major performance issue if its not setup correctly.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



praka123 said:


> @Shashwath :move on! Kdemod(ROCKS!OWNS!) means you wil stop your distro hopping there in Archlinux!
> 
> kdemod in archlinux is the main reason.you know  @Filled void: try kdemod rather than Gnome(their version a lil buggy imo ).



Sure.. I will use  Arch as my primary OS soon  Just waiting for system upgrade 

Whats rolling release ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Whats rolling release ?



As per FAQ. 


> For this reason, releases are not terribly important in Arch, because the rolling-release system makes new releases out of date as soon as a package has been updated. If you are looking to obtain the latest Arch Linux release, you do not need to reinstall. You simply run the pacman -Syu command and your system will be identical to what you would get with a brand-new install.
> 
> For this same reason, new Arch Linux releases are not typically full of new and exciting features. New and exciting features are released as needed with the packages that are updated, and can be obtained immediately via pacman


----------



## kalpik (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Ah! Good to see so many people interested in arch! Its one BEAUTIFUL distro! Almost perfect for me!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Ah! Good to see so many people interested in arch! Its one BEAUTIFUL distro! Almost perfect for me!


You can add me to that list .


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

me going to install it within few hours, 
can someone fetch me a tutorial to install *berkeley db* on arch and *gcc 3.3* ?

I have a partition of 13GB (/) formatted as ext 3 and currently SUSE 11 is installed so what do i select in partition manager during installation ? Remember I just want to overwrite the 13GB (/) with arch install, i don't want swap or /boot partition.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> me going to install it within few hours,
> can someone fetch me a tutorial to install berkeley db on arch and gcc 3.3 ?



I found both gcc 3.3 and Berkeley on Arch when I ran 

yaourt -Ss gcc3
yaourt -Ss berkeley 

It seems both the packages are available to install. Removing the second S on the switch would install the above packages. Of course you would have to have yaourt setup for this to work also.

Edit: Sorry I was AFK when you came to IRC. If you don't edit etc/hosts or rc.conf properly you won't be able to connect to the net. You need to configure eth0 properly and have the same host name in both the files. The beginner guide shows the lines which you need to edit.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^installed and writing this post from arch gnome 

I set ROUTES=(GATEWAY) previously ! was before gateway. And net worked. Though it took a long time to get the graphical desktop as am on 256kbps plan.

I learned a lot too, adduser, rc.conf, hal, fam etc. Its a nice ride. Guess there is more to learn.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> ^^installed and writing this post from arch gnome
> 
> I set ROUTES=(GATEWAY) previously ! was before gateway. And net worked. Though it took a long time to get the graphical desktop as am on 256kbps plan.
> 
> I learned a lot too, adduser, rc.conf, hal, fam etc. Its a nice ride. Guess there is more to learn.



Welcome to the Cult .  You should also install yaourt and configure it. To avoid the huge downloads you could have downloaded fluxbox its only like 9-12 mb download. However xorg is like 50 MB. After you take care of that be sure to check out the post installation tips also. Don't forget to post a screenshot in the screenshot thread too 

If you are using the 64 bit install I could send you a copy of the packages I downloaded I have like 1 GB of downloads.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Arch ROCKS!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

arch, /me is going to assimilate you into gautham's body very soon indeed.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Arch sux. Even Windows ME is better.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Arch sux the worries of being a bloat OS 
Guess I had to reframe it


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Will download it tonite


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> Arch sux. Even Windows ME is better.


* chuckles *


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Arch sux. Even Windows ME is better.


Lol wth? What cult are you trying to get us into now? Till now you were like Wtfbuntu?


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^he is a gentoo fantoo


----------



## mehulved (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Lol wth? What cult are you trying to get us into now? Till now you were like Wtfbuntu?


There's been shortage of trolls in this section lately.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> There's been shortage of trolls in this section lately.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=874866&postcount=4


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

arch is a better option compared to gentoo  IMO that is


----------



## mehulved (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=874866&postcount=4


That's just a statement made by some random n00b.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



praka123 said:


> arch is a better option compared to gentoo  IMO that is


what exactly _IS_ this KDEmod thing ? Is it a new interface with KDE which is more than just the default KDE ? Does it look as good as this: ?

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/1817/cooldeskhg1.th.png



mehulved said:


> That's just a statement made by some random n00b.


but a n00b was n00bish enough not to notice it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> what exactly IS this KDEmod thing ? Is it a new interface with KDE which is more than just the default KDE ? Does it look as good as this: ?



As per their web site here 



> KDEmod is a modular and tweaked package set of the K Desktop Environment that has been optimized for Arch Linux. It contains additional patches for eyecandy and functionality and a slightly enhanced Qt3 installation, and is available in Arch´s standard .pkg.tar.gz package format for i686 and x86_64.



Here are some screenshots


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

ihihihi KDEmod looks attractive now. Mwahahahahaha. Gautham Khush Hua. 

I guess this saturday night I will be free to install Arch.

@anyone who can help: Since I already use KDE on Sidux, can I keep my current configuration files and expect them to work on arch ?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

a difference - kdemod installs  on /opt/ dir.inorder to prevent resident kde which is installed on default(if u choose to!).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



praka123 said:


> a difference - kdemod installs  on /opt/ dir.inorder to prevent resident kde which is installed on default(if u choose to!).


What I am going to do is to first install IceWM. (Hopefully one day I will be skilled enough to make an IceMod ). Then I will use xterm for all the installing and chat via irssi to you guys at #think-digit and get the install over with.

But one problem arises. I wanted to try arch so that I get a light distro running Xfce. 
Now KDEmod has made me greedy all over again and like debian, I again want to use KDE.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^Stick with the one you like, am using gnome on Arch (just coz it suits to my taste)

Greed is a bitter thing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



T159 said:


> ^^Stick with the one you like, am using gnome on Arch (just coz it suits to my taste)
> 
> Greed is a bitter thing.


well, I "like" KDE. But unfortunately I am too poor to run it. (in a manner of speaking).
I find Xfce 4.4 to be a good Gnome 2.22 alternative. But I don't like it as much.

And if I install KDE, then I won't install Xfce, LXDE, Gnome or any other Desktop Environment. I would just get myself some lighter KDE apps and install IceWM.


----------



## Pat (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^ You have the option of installing the "base" edition of KDEmod, which has just the base packages,few libraries and a very, very minimal set of applications. That is the version I am using and my system is really very responsive. I think you should give it a shot too..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I am installing it now


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

@FilledVoid, I don't intend to disturb your exams, but just buzz me please(on IRC) when you take a break from cramming . I'm planning Arch-64 today on my main PC and would appreciate if you have any/some pointers on 64bit.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

installed
booted
text mode
damn
where do I find the install guide and beginners guide ?

or atleast tell me someplace on the net where I can get the text versions of both. I intend to place them in my root directory and open them.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> @FilledVoid, I don't intend to disturb your exams, but just buzz me please(on IRC) when you take a break from cramming . I'm planning Arch-64 today on my main PC and would appreciate if you have any/some pointers on 64bit.



No problem I just messaged you . Check your PMs. 



> installed
> booted
> text mode
> damn
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOL How many times have everyone already told you . The beginner guide comes on the Install media. 


```
Documentation

The guide you are now reading is available on the live system. Change to vc/2 with <ALT>-F2 and do:

less /arch/beginnersguide.txt

Less will allow you to page through the document. Change back to vc/1 with <ALT>-F1.

Change back to vc/2 if you need to reference the Beginners' Guide at any time.
```


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> installed
> booted
> text mode
> damn


HAHAH OMFG...lol


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

distro hopping stop karo!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> HAHAH OMFG...lol



LOL it seems you aren't the only one .


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

hey it wasn't my fault.. I didn't even know wtf was Arch. At least I didn't go through docs or 10 forum posts before installing it like MHG.. >.<


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> hey it wasn't my fault.. I didn't even know wtf was Arch. At least I didn't go through docs or 10 forum posts before installing it like MHG.. >.<



Lol yes but all of you could have seen the Beginners Guide  its included in the Install Media.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

No thats not the point, this is the point:
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/2653/motivator7828186tv0sz3.th.jpg


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Hahah yes thats one of those classic Fails by d1g1t . But anyway here's their view about it.



> Many GNU/Linux distributions define themselves as “simple”. However, simplicity itself has many definitions.
> 
> Arch Linux defines simplicity as a lightweight base structure without unnecessary additions, modifications, or complications, that allows an individual user to shape the system according to their own needs. In short; an elegant, minimalist approach.
> 
> ...


Source : *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/The_Arch_Way


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

/me is on arch due to b0rked fs


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> installed
> booted
> text mode
> damn
> ...



seriously dude have some hardcopy or use ur metaaaal head to remember these pesky little things. It aint no rocket science 

I did the install with just 2 pages filled with certain notes, now I dont even need to read'em to install again on my new HDD.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> /me is on arch due to b0rked fs


What happened to Windows MEhul?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



Hitboxx said:


> What happened to Windows MEhul?


You're the windos wuser


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

hell, * I know the damned guide is in the install media.* But the problem is that I already installed it. I forgot the mount commands to mount a CD rom drive. I don't remember most such things. So I need the beginners guide and the install guide.

*I am currently on Myah OS Box Edition Live CD*

Anyway, I think I need to reinstall or do something like that since I goofed up with the optimisation part, by enabling things I never will need.

*As for those laughing about my ability with the text mode, let me tell you that since I was familiar with ubuntu apt-get commandline, I had absolutely NO difficulty in bringing Debian Lenny to a perfectly usable state from bare minimum text install *


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> As for those laughing about my ability with the text mode, let me tell you that since I was familiar with ubuntu apt-get commandline, I had absolutely NO difficulty in bringing Debian Lenny to a perfectly usable state from bare minimum text install



If you performed all the steps to the configuration of rc.conf then the only remaining steps are basically installing xorg and an Environment. Which could be Gnome , xfce , kdemod. Whatever.

After that you can install the rest. 

I seriously doubt anyone here is measuring your "skill" to install a computer from scratch. However in the long run it would help you better if you actually opened up the beginner guide. Either email yourself a copy , put it in your cellphone or write down the basic steps. not the whole guide just the steps to get you a GUI which you seem comfortable with. Which is why I tell everyone to install Fluxbox or xfce since it sonly a small download compared to others. 

To install something use pacman -S whatever_my_name_is .


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

@Gautham
first as root do
fdisk -l 
then mount 
mount /dev/<cddevice> /media/<cdrom>
where <cddevice> will be found in the output of fdisk -l and <cdrom> is a directory in /media made by "mkdir /media/cdrom" as root


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

looool... I copied the wiki via myah and pasted to /home/gautham.

arch is much more easier to configure than ubuntu and debian 

I reinstalled it just for the heck of it.

*I ONLY need a good mirror to download repo software.*

help welcome.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Try the unixheads mirror..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



kalpik said:


> Try the unixheads mirror..


speeds ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I haven't changed whatever the defaults were as far as the mirrors were concerned. I get speeds from 35kbps - 250 kbps. If I do my downloads in the evening its always slow. However if I do it in the early morning I get lightning fast speeds. Don't know why though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

@kalpik: Unixheads sucks even more than windows me 
isn't there ANY mirror which can help me download at 200KBPS ? 

I use BSNL H500 internet and OpenDNS servers and connect via DHCP from my Type-I modem, which itself is configured within to use OpenDNS as DNS servers.

I miss Debian's IIT Madras.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

*www.filledvoid.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/screenshot-terminal.png
These are the speeds I get y using the default mirrors. As I said try installing stuff in the morning and not night.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

My HDD is dead again, this time in just 3months.
It seems i would also try Arch in a week for so when the new HDD arrives

Ontopic:
i see in Arch we have to download a lot, is there any way where i can download everything required in night time 200hrs-800hrs. and do the config later. waking up at midnight isn't best thing to do.
i have a BSNL Home 500


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> *www.filledvoid.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/screenshot-terminal.png
> These are the speeds I get y using the default mirrors. As I said try installing stuff in the morning and not night.


but your speed is still too low, compared to the 240kbps I am used to 

*isn't there a script/command to auto select fastest mirror ?*


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^lame


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



T159 said:


> ^^lame


/me can't stay up all night downloading 
/me needs to study


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> /me can't stay up all night downloading
> /me needs to study


Use windows Dude


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> Use windows Dude


thats what I am currently being forced to use.
but you know me... I hate looong boot times of windows, and the usual security protocols I am always forced to follow. and windows lacks features like triple click to select a line, a solid commandline (which I use in linux to save time), etc.

Infact, in my current state, maan chahta hai ki Linux Mint install as a temporary measure.

*gautham needs a fast arch mirror *


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> thats what I am currently being forced to use.
> but you know me... I hate looong boot times of windows, and the usual security protocols I am always forced to follow. and windows lacks features like triple click to select a line, a solid commandline (which I use in linux to save time), etc.


  Wtf dude use Windows. life is not all about happiness. You should also face horror terror and torture


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



CadCrazy said:


> Wtf dude use Windows. life is not all about happiness. You should also face horror terror and torture


I have had enough of it, thankyou.

Now just get me a good mirror aleady


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I seriously doubt you get getting 240kbps off of the IIT mirror but anyway. I got better results when I usually installed something bigger. Did you run the rank mirror script yet?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> I seriously doubt you get getting 240kbps off of the IIT mirror but anyway. I got better results when I usually installed something bigger. Did you run the rank mirror script yet?


Yes I do get 240KBPS off IIT. Its the good day's speed. But normally I get 215KBPS.

I found no mention of rank mirror script yet in the Arch Manual. Please tell me the details.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> My HDD is dead again, this time in just 3months.
> It seems i would also try Arch in a week for so when the new HDD arrives
> 
> Ontopic:
> ...




anyone wants to reply to this?


----------



## Pat (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> anyone wants to reply to this?



you mean while installing or for updates ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



Pat said:


> you mean while installing or for updates ?


just the install & config part.
will schedule updates to get downloaded automactically in UL time


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> i see in Arch we have to download a lot, is there any way where i can download everything required in night time 200hrs-800hrs. and do the config later. waking up at midnight isn't best thing to do.
> i have a BSNL Home 500


Downloading "everything" isnt going to happen. You might want to say what you want to download or use on your computer.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Downloading "everything" isnt going to happen. You might want to say what you want to download or use on your computer.


Okay leave it, i will bump you guys on IRC and ask.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Speeds gradually increase towards the morning. In the end you will have to download alot fo data. I think about 700MB-1gb is about a good estimate. But if you choose your programs wisely the definitely you could fit everything with 300 MB I guess. If I recall correct I was able to get my basic configuration fixed by one day. You should be quite faster since you have a better clue at doing stuff like these than I usually do .


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

xorg - 50MB
gnome - 150MB
Extra - atmost another 200MB
Total - 400MB
lolz


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Don't forget you need Java , Flash , Some Audio Player :O . If you use Evolution then thats a huge program too . For some reason I keep remembering Gnome to be at 500 MB with gnome-extras included . But hitboxx also mentioned it wasn't so maybe I miscalculated a bit there.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^thunderbird is another good alternative
Though that was just for basic config(including internet apps, graphics tools and sound and video) excluding openoffice


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

AHAHAHAHAHA Yes OOo itself is another 100-200 mb lololol. I was wondering where I got that 1 GB number.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

*How do I use the rankmirrors script ?*


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

OK Ill explain it. Rankmirrors is a script which comes with pacman. You need Python for this script to work. 

First run 

```
rankmirrors -v /etc/pacman/mirrorlist
```
This will start running the script versus all the servers in the list. After some time it will actually print out a list of servers. I think you have to copy and paste that information into mirrorlist. Then run the update. Please note that they have specifically asked not to use the archlinux main server so you might want to remove that from the list as well.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Speeds gradually increase towards the morning. In the end you will have to download alot fo data. I think about 700MB-1gb is about a good estimate. But if you choose your programs wisely the definitely you could fit everything with 300 MB I guess. If I recall correct I was able to get my basic configuration fixed by one day. You should be quite faster since you have a better clue at doing stuff like these than I usually do .


Download size isn't a problem, can download upto 2.5GB in a night as i have other downloads also, but staying awake till 2am to wait for downloads to start is some problem.

I wanted to there is a method by which i could sleep and system installs. like a Unattended installation. 

i hope you got me this time atleast


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Download size isn't a problem, can download upto 2.5GB in a night as i have other downloads also, but staying awake till 2am to wait for downloads to start is some problem.



Put pacman --noconfirm and the list of packages you want to install in crontab like you are scheduling your torrents now? 



> I wanted to there is a method by which i could sleep and system installs. like a Unattended installation.



I think the above should fix that . Open another terminal and put a shutdown -h 7:30 and it should shut your computer down at that time also.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Put pacman --noconfirm and the list of packages you want to install in crontab like you are scheduling your torrents now?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the above should fix that . Open another terminal and put a shutdown -h 7:30 and it should shut your computer down at that time also.


Thanks
I have have everything ready except a Hard drive


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> I have have everything ready except a Hard drive


pacman -S Sata-Hard-Drive-0.4.6.1


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> i see in Arch we have to download a lot, is there any way where i can download everything required in night time 200hrs-800hrs. and do the config later. waking up at midnight isn't best thing to do.
> i have a BSNL Home 500


pacman -Sw package list


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Actually the above option wont work  pacman -Sw only downloads the software after you confirm the packages in question. However if you use the --noconfirm switch with it it should download all packages to your system. But you will have to install it again I guess.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^isn't -w means ?
Retrieve all packages from the server, but do not install/upgrade anything. 

That would be a gargantuan amount  
correct me if me wrong here


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> ^^isn't -w means ?
> Retrieve all packages from the server, but do not install/upgrade anything.


The packages you specify. 



> [filledvoid@Delegate-X ~]$ sudo pacman -w
> error: no operation specified (use -h for help)



And no the -w option will not install it . It will only download to your cache.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

yeah i know it wont install only cache it

seems like a good option for NU users


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



T159 said:


> yeah i know it wont install only cache it
> 
> seems like a good option for NU users


No its not. BSNL has this issue of frequent disconnections, every 8 minutes or so. The download just stops, and unlike apt-get, pacman does not try to do anything to resume download. I need to manually restart the PC by opening up another VC then typing reboot. Then I need to login again and do an *rm /var/something/somethingelse/cache.lck* then I need to redo the install command and say *Y.* THIS IS MADDENING.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

wtf restart the PC ? Just restart the router


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



T159 said:


> wtf restart the PC ? Just restart the router


the router reconnects automatically. but download does not resume


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^zomg...thats some serious problem
I never had that.

Ask in arch linux support forum

till then listen to The Doll's Death


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> OK Ill explain it. Rankmirrors is a script which comes with pacman. You need Python for this script to work.
> 
> First run
> 
> ...


since perl is in core repo, is python also in the same and hence already installed ?


T159 said:


> ^^zomg...thats some serious problem
> I never had that.
> 
> Ask in arch linux support forum
> ...


OK. But I first want to get the GUI ready and working with a basic IceWM install. 
I just need to download 30MB, and since out of my 2.5GB limit, only 0.9GB is used this month, (thanks to never ending wait and my patience with arch) I am prepared to spend the rest on daytime downloads when Arch Mirror is quite fast.

*When FilledVoid said Arch Mirror gives good speeds in morning, I expected 70kbps. I got it. For a SECOND. Then I got 20-30kbps and I was still contended since others were even more horrible.*


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> since perl is in core repo, is python also in the same and hence already installed ?
> 
> OK. But I first want to get the GUI ready and working with a basic IceWM install.
> I just need to download 30MB, and since out of my 2.5GB limit, only 0.9GB is used this month, (thanks to never ending wait and my patience with arch) I am prepared to spend the rest on daytime downloads when Arch Mirror is quite fast.
> ...


is arch running short of bandwidth?
70kBps is slow


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

still anyone sticking with archlinux remaining?  ! much buggier than distros like Debian,fedora etc.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

working fine here ::rolleyes


----------



## Pat (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> is arch running short of bandwidth?
> 70kBps is slow



Their main server is throttled at 50 KBps. Other mirrors are fine. I get more than 1 MBps download speeds from German mirrors.



praka123 said:


> still anyone sticking with archlinux remaining?  ! much buggier than distros like Debian,fedora etc.



Buggier ? Really ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

yo guys wassup ? posting this from a minimalistic arch install with xorg, intel drivers, icewm and firefox, with emelfm added for file management.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> yeah i know it wont install only cache it
> seems like a good option for NU users



Not unless you would like to manually install the packages again when you wake up. Why nto just run pacman -S --noconfirm packagename ?? This downloads it and installs it also. 



> No its not. BSNL has this issue of frequent disconnections, every 8 minutes or so. The download just stops, and unlike apt-get, pacman does not try to do anything to resume download. I need to manually restart the PC by opening up another VC then typing reboot. Then I need to login again and do an rm /var/something/somethingelse/cache.lck then I need to redo the install command and say Y. THIS IS MADDENING.


Unfortunately I can't help you out if your connection goes haywire. You could also remove the cache.lck on booting up also but then again if your connection goes haywire you would have to be awake to re-login. 


> When FilledVoid said Arch Mirror gives good speeds in morning, I expected 70kbps. I got it. For a SECOND. Then I got 20-30kbps and I was still contended since others were even more horrible.


I'm not the official spokesperson for ArchLinux but in any case did you happen to run the rankmirrors script and did you remove the Archlinux ftp as I mentioned earlier? Unixheads always gives me more than 70 kbps anytime I run it. Its not only you but I and Abhinand have the speed issues when we try to download in free time. Is it possible that the time you tried downloading was 2 - 8 am .  Why not try out running a small install at 10-11 am and see if that changes anything . I doubt it will for you but its worth a try. 



> still anyone sticking with archlinux remaining?  ! much buggier than distros like Debian,fedora etc.


I'm still on Arch and I find it more stable than Ubuntu to be frank. if I'm correct the people on Arch now is Kalpik, Me, Pat, Abhinand, T159 and Mehulved. I might of missed some names though. From what I hear Garbage and Hullap is installing and I think Aditya has it installed as well. 



> is arch running short of bandwidth?
> 70kBps is slow


Hes an exceptionally rare case. I've been running updates fine since they day of install and I've been getting quite good speeds. Your experience may vary I guess. There are folks in ArchLinux forums that are easily getting 500-600 kbps.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> I'm still on Arch and I find it more stable than Ubuntu to be frank. if I'm correct the people on Arch now is Kalpik, Me, Pat, Abhinand, T159. I might of missed some names though.


You sure did.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

trite and ticks


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Sorry a n00b query
Arch uses what lfile type for its packages?
like Deb for Debian


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Plain tar.gz files.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Not unless you would like to manually install the packages again when you wake up. Why nto just run pacman -S --noconfirm packagename ?? This downloads it and installs it also.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't help you out if your connection goes haywire. You could also remove the cache.lck on booting up also but then again if your connection goes haywire you would have to be awake to re-login.
> ...


Yes, during 6pm onwards time, I get really good speeds like 200kbps. But in NU, which is THE time I need to be installing, speeds suddenly start to crawl.

Originally, when I heard that the mirror is throttled to 50kbps, I thought it really IS throttled and we all get same 50kbps speed. But I guess I was wrong.

I have no idea why I am getting low speeds, but while you guys get low speeds on IIT Madras, I get insanely high speeds, and while you guys get cool speeds on taiwan and nazi mirrors, I get SICK speeds.

Could my DNS Server be responsible for this ? I use the OpenDNS servers...

Arch is indeed much more stable than Ubuntu, and a hell lot easier to use as well. Even in my minimalistic IceWM install, which I need to access with startx command, everything is just too neat and organised, with an elegent simplistic approach to all configurations. Unlike ubuntu/debian, which seriously lacked doccumentation in configuration files, in Arch I can learn everything about a file just by reading its comments. Such ease of use I have never seen anywhere else.

I am downloading kdemod-complete as we speak, so I can't use the rankmirrors script right now.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Arch is indeed much more stable than Ubuntu, and a hell lot easier to use as well. Even in my minimalistic IceWM install, which I need to access with startx command


Uncomment the line for IceWm in the .xinitrc file. the you won't have to use startx to access IceWM. 



> Yes, during 6pm onwards time, I get really good speeds like 200kbps. But in NU, which is THE time I need to be installing, speeds suddenly start to crawl.


If you install stuff in that time from 6-8 you would generally be installing more than you would from 2-6 with crappy speeds. Comparison done with 20 and 200kbps of course.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Uncomment the line for IceWm in the .xinitrc file. the you won't have to use startx to access IceWM.


startx initialises X with icewm from .xinitrc


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Could my DNS Server be responsible for this ? I use the OpenDNS servers...


lolz


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Downloaded and burned the core iso.Now time to install.!  Will hit back here if I run into problems [which I certainly will.! ]


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Remember, remember, how to configure Internet connection via CLI ?


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



T159 said:


> Remember, remember, how to configure Internet connection via CLI ?


Yep..tried an install in virtual machine and net was configured fine.Putting off the HDD install for next month since a lot will need to be downloaded which ain't possible this month.

BTW, who says installing Arch is hard.? Even your girlfriend can install it


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

lolz
Arch has passed the Girlfriend Test


----------



## Pat (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

OMG! What an amazing Girlfriend


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Yep..tried an install in virtual machine and net was configured fine.Putting off the HDD install for next month since a lot will need to be downloaded which ain't possible this month.


There are a number of people running Arch here. Check and see if any live near you if so you could copy the packages from their machine and use it on your system if you use the same distro.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

can anyone tell me the simplest app to use to take a screen shot of my desktop ?

I run a custom DE (which I plan to start a project with on SourceForge to compete with LXDE if it turns out to be good enough after a month of testing) with IceWM window manager, EmelFM file manager, DFM desktop based file manager, XTerm terminal, Xine-UI or MPlayer media player (not confirmed yet), Firefox Browser, and more comming.

I need to make a screenshot of it.


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> can anyone tell me the simplest app to use to take a screen shot of my desktop ?
> 
> I run a custom DE (which I plan to start a project with on SourceForge to compete with LXDE if it turns out to be good enough after a month of testing) with IceWM window manager, EmelFM file manager, DFM desktop based file manager, XTerm terminal, Xine-UI or MPlayer media player (not confirmed yet), Firefox Browser, and more comming.
> 
> I need to make a screenshot of it.


Imagemagick,


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> can anyone tell me the simplest app to use to take a screen shot of my desktop ?
> 
> I run a custom DE (which I plan to start a project with on SourceForge to compete with LXDE if it turns out to be good enough after a month of testing) with IceWM window manager, EmelFM file manager, DFM desktop based file manager, XTerm terminal, Xine-UI or MPlayer media player (not confirmed yet), Firefox Browser, and more comming.
> 
> I need to make a screenshot of it.


scrot 
lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



T159 said:


> scrot
> lolz


what scrot ?

PS: I feel somewhat sad that I soon need to ditch this uber fast DE I am in the process of compiling... But KDEmod is taking its own time to download


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^^ CLI screenshot utility.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ CLI screenshot utility.


the package name is scrot ?


PS: I am removing DFM from my set of apps. I want to keep things as simple (meaning elegent) as possible, and DFM just acts as a bloat. Nano rocks. Are there any more awssome CLI apps ?


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Got Arch up and running net and sound working.Only thing now left is X Windows.Anyone on Arch here who uses KDEmod.? How good is it.? Can themes from kde-look.org be used on KDEmod.? Which one among XFCE and KDEmod is lighter on system resources.?


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



shady_inc said:


> Got Arch up and running net and sound working.Only thing now left is X Windows.Anyone on Arch here who uses KDEmod.? How good is it.? Can themes from kde-look.org be used on KDEmod.? Which one among XFCE and KDEmod is lighter on system resources.?



It is very light and responsive. Cant compare t o XFCE as I have not used it on the same system. Themes will work. I used it for about a few weeks before moving back to GNOME again (not because KDEmod was not good or anything)


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I'm guesstimating that XFCE is going to be lighter but you can check with Abhinand he runs XFCE on his Arch Box.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

w00t! I finally managed to get kdemod up and running. I have a physics examination tomorrow which I would get screwed in if I don't study, so I am leaving the tweaking for tomorrow.

Meanwhile, AdBlocK filters for Konqueror will be welcome.

How do I enable in a KDE app like Konqueror the GTK feature of pressing down button and holding in a text box to go to the end of whatever I am typing ?

I think KDEmod is still not good enough in speed for me.

The GTK intergration sucks. Isn't there a way to apply firefox theme to GTK ?

Tango looks ugly compared to Crystal SVG. I wonder why these guys chose tango.

Download speeds rock at the time of posting. Since I have 1.5GB left this month from my BSNL H500 scheme, I decided to download stuff now, instead of wasting time at night with 20kbps DL speed.

I have decided to try to migrate to Konqueror from Firefox. I hope this goes well.

One thing I miss in Konqueror is Keyboard shortcuts of different websites. I can't use ctrl+b in quick reply to enable bold tags. This is too bad.

Arch is much more simple than I expected. I am surprised why Ubuntu is the newbie oriented distro and not Arch. Its so easy to use, its simply unnerving at times.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Arch is much more simple than I expected. I am surprised why Ubuntu is the newbie oriented distro and not Arch. Its so easy to use, its simply unnerving at times.


Theres a whole subsection of ArchLinux users on Ubuntuforums if I recall right. And I seriously doubt I would use Arch as a beginner distro. Since Everyone is running Arch now Im thinking of moving on to Gentoo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Theres a whole subsection of ArchLinux users on Ubuntuforums if I recall right. And I seriously doubt I would use Arch as a beginner distro. Since Everyone is running Arch now Im thinking of moving on to Gentoo.


But the insane level of in built doccumentation and simple to use programs like nano make arch simply too easy from my point of view.

_moving_ to gentoo ? I am already considering BSD after seeing how easy arch is... I remember reading somewhere that Arch makes an excellent stepping stone to source based distros like Gentoo. But KDEmod and Arch's delicated balence of features will still prevent me from switching. Perhaps I will try out something Workstation oriented like Fedora later. Actually, it was Slackware that I forever wanted to try but never had the guts to do so. Guess the time is soon comming to do so.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> The GTK intergration sucks. Isn't there a way to apply firefox theme to GTK ?


Err... FF neither uses Qt nor GTK.. so you can't actually apply a "gtk" theme to it.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Tango looks ugly compared to Crystal SVG. I wonder why these guys chose tango.


Tango is fugly!



MetalheadGautham said:


> Arch is much more simple than I expected. I am surprised why Ubuntu is the newbie oriented distro and not Arch. Its so easy to use, its simply unnerving at times.


_sudo apt-get _convenience... and the sheer number of binary apps available.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Since Everyone is running Arch now Im thinking of moving on to Gentoo.


Gentoo is just too good for you. You can never install gentoo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> Gentoo is just too good for you. You can never install gentoo.


actually, I was going to install gentoo instead of arch.
but, I got a kernel panic right in the 2008 live CD


----------



## mehulved (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> actually, I was going to install gentoo instead of arch.
> but, I got a kernel panic right in the 2008 live CD


HA! In Soviet Russia kernel panics YOU!!

Using live cd, eh? You aren't fit to use gentoo.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^death carb for putie then


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Gentoo is just too good for you. You can never install gentoo.


Actually Gentoo isn't good enough for me is the right case. If I was so adamant on installing it I would. The only thing I can't bear is compiling for hours. The performance difference is probably going to be negligible and not to mention that I have more than ample resources to run anything I choose to. 

The only reason I was thinking of trying Gentoo was pretty much what Qwerty said. You'll learn a load of stuff while doing it. Otherwise 

*Gentoo isn't good enough for me. Not Vice versa as you put it.*


----------



## mehulved (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> *Gentoo isn't good enough for me. Not Vice versa as you put it.*


*
Haan Haan, angur joh khaane na mile woh toh khatte hi lagte hain na.*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> HA! In Soviet Russia kernel panics YOU!!
> 
> Using live cd, eh? You aren't fit to use gentoo.


I downloaded the live CD because it serves more than one purpose - it can act as an emergency recovary CD and at the same time I can install gentoo off it.
Hell, even arch is a live CD 

PS: I doubt I would ever install gentoo-linux (though I might try gentoo-bsd) because It lacks KDEmod


----------



## mehulved (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Once again, you aren't fit to use gentoo. Do you even know anything about gentoo? One can easily avoid meta-packages, set right use flags, optimise the CXXFLAGS and achieve better results than kdemod. Maybe not so simple as using KDEmod but still better, IMO.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> Once again, you aren't fit to use gentoo. Do you even know anything about gentoo? One can easily avoid meta-packages, set right use flags, optimise the CXXFLAGS and achieve better results than kdemod. Maybe not so simple as using KDEmod but still better, IMO.


I know, but it all comes at a cost - I need to compile a hell lot of big packages 
You think P4 2.66GHz and 256MB DDR1 400MHz RAM will give me good compile times ? 

besides, here too I can avoid meta-packages, set right use flags and some other things I didn't try yet. all that is done in pacman.conf or just while installing


----------



## mehulved (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Are you serious? How did you port use flags to arch?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

no idea 
but I never felt the need to do anything like that...

the options available with pacman are so good that the only complaint I have is that for many things, the pacman commands get unnessarily long


----------



## mehulved (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Use alias feature of bash then.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> Use alias feature of bash then.


can't... I am configuring arch only after 3:00 PM today. till then, no time for all that.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> Gentoo is just too good for you. You can never install gentoo.


Stop trolling


----------



## mehulved (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



kalpik said:


> Stop trolling


What trolling, he doesn't even know what is an alias, use flag and stuff, just bluffs around. Thus, my conclusion is very much valid.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

KDEmod is simply too beautiful... the KDE control center rocks.  I can find all options there, including one to make GTK apps like firefox look KDE native


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^ so ,atlast you found what is kdemod ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



praka123 said:


> ^ so ,atlast you found what is kdemod ?


???
I didn't quite get you...

as for performance, I barely notice much differences...

firefox hangs like hell... whats up with it ?

and wtf is kaboodle there in preference to kaffeine ? they have a horrible sense of choice...


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

edit you ~/.bashrc file metaaaaaaaaaaaal

add alises like



> alias ls="ls -la"
> alias cls="clear"
> alias ns="netstat -t"



lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



T159 said:


> edit you ~/.bashrc file metaaaaaaaaaaaal
> 
> add alises like
> 
> ...


As I said, I am too lazy to decide on aliases right now... too tired to think


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

here is my simple .bashrc 

```
# ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
# see /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files (in the package bash-doc)
# for examples
PATH=$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin:

# If not running interactively, don't do anything
[ -z "$PS1" ] && return

# don't put duplicate lines in the history. See bash(1) for more options
export HISTCONTROL=ignoredups

# check the window size after each command and, if necessary,
# update the values of LINES and COLUMNS.
shopt -s checkwinsize

# make less more friendly for non-text input files, see lesspipe(1)
[ -x /usr/bin/lesspipe ] && eval "$(lesspipe)"

# set variable identifying the chroot you work in (used in the prompt below)
if [ -z "$debian_chroot" ] && [ -r /etc/debian_chroot ]; then
    debian_chroot=$(cat /etc/debian_chroot)
fi

# set a fancy prompt (non-color, unless we know we "want" color)
case "$TERM" in
xterm-color)
    PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
    ;;
*)
    PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
    ;;
esac

# Comment in the above and uncomment this below for a color prompt
#PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '

# If this is an xterm set the title to user@host:dir
case "$TERM" in
xterm*|rxvt*)
    PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
    ;;
*)
    ;;
esac

# Alias definitions.
# You may want to put all your additions into a separate file like
# ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly.
# See /usr/share/doc/bash-doc/examples in the bash-doc package.

if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then
    . ~/.bash_aliases
fi

# enable color support of ls and also add handy aliases
if [ "$TERM" != "dumb" ]; then
    eval "`dircolors -b`"
    alias ls='ls --color=auto'
    #alias dir='ls --color=auto --format=vertical'
    #alias vdir='ls --color=auto --format=long'
fi

# some more ls aliases
alias ll='ls -l'
alias la='ls -A'
alias l='ls -CF'

alias nano="nano -w"
# Some more alias to avoid making mistakes:
alias rm='rm -i'
alias cp='cp -i'
alias mv='mv -i'
   
# enable programmable completion features (you don't need to enable
# this, if it's already enabled in /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile
# sources /etc/bash.bashrc).
if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then
    . /etc/bash_completion
fi
```
 a bit Debian Specific one too 

@metalgowtham : I am no expert with kde! well ,I remember you used to think kdemod as some other DE or on the same line... thats why..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



praka123 said:


> @metalgowtham : I am no expert with kde! well ,I remember you used to think kdemod as some other DE or on the same line... thats why..


well... kdemod IS a bit different. i never said its a different DE. i just said its *different*....

and I take back my statement on kaboodle partially... its like totem... gets da job done quickly but no extras


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

okay i would be try to install Arch, if my hardware behaves normal.
i tried yerterday, but BIOS hanged mid way
now after a complete format lets see


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Ok i installed Arch and kdemod.  Then what next? installed xorg, then how to start the GUI (Desktop)?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

startx is usually the command to start the basic X. But if you want GNOME/KDE/Etc you have to install them first and then startx with their settings set.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^I have installed  kdemod (is it not a DE?). 
startx does nothing. So how should i start the desktop environment kdemod?


----------



## mastana (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^edit /etc/rc.conf .archwiki explains it perfectly  and make sure you have xdm/gdm/kdm any of which are installed.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Start from here for installing KDEmod *kdemod.ath.cx/get-step1.html .


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*




rahimveron said:


> ^I have installed  kdemod (is it not a DE?).
> startx does nothing. So how should i start the desktop environment kdemod?



add kdm to the daemon lists in rc.conf (/etc/rc.conf)
DAEMONS=(syslog-ng network !netfs crond @hal @fam kdm @alsa)

remember to install kdm, check if its already installed or not.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

pacman -S kdm but it says kdm not found. ( i have already installed kdemod)
this is the xorg.conf generated 





> Section "ServerLayout"
> Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
> ...


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> pacman -S kdm but it says kdm not found. ( i have already installed kdemod)
> this is the xorg.conf generated



kdm I believe gets installed with the KDEMod package you choosed to install you need not install kdm by itself from the repos.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

This Arch thing will take a patience approach and i am going to work on it only on Sundays


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

kdm is already installed. Just do a *nano /etc/rc.conf* and press down button till you see the daemons section. There, along with those daemons shown within braces, add the word *, kdm* and everything should be done. You will boot next in KDM directly, bypassing the extremely cool looking console and going to the extremely beautiful looking KDM.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

hehehe....another bites the dust.....now i am in GUI and its beautiful. Very fast and zippyyyy


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> hehehe....another bites the dust.....now i am in GUI and its beautiful. Very fast and zippyyyy


Welcome to the cult!!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

@rahim
take your time and see if this is the one for you


----------



## Rahim (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^TBH i have already setup Arch the way i wanted and no bloat.
Can anybody tell me how to search about packages in pacman? If i dont know the exact package name then how to search? Any GUI of pacman? Just curious.

I had to be root to connect through pppoe-start/stop, so how can i issue such commands under normal users? I searched in /sbin and /usr/sbin for them but its not there.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Can anybody tell me how to search about packages in pacman? If i dont know the exact package name then how to search? Any GUI of pacman? Just curious.



pacman -Qs   package 

Change the package name to whatever you are searching for. You can install a GUI front end if you want but I prefer using the CLI for this for some odd reason. 



> Any GUI of pacman? Just curious.


Many . Check the wiki or the first post on this thread . It should be in there. 



> I had to be root to connect through pppoe-start/stop, so how can i issue such commands under normal users? I searched in /sbin and /usr/sbin for them but its not there.



I installed sudo and just added my user to the sudoers list.


----------



## Pat (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



rahimveron said:


> Any GUI of pacman?



Try out Shaman. Its pretty cool. You can install it using yaourt 



> I had to be root to connect through pppoe-start/stop, so how can i issue such commands under normal users? I searched in /sbin and /usr/sbin for them but its not there.



The best option to automatically start your net connection would be to add "adsl" to the daemons section of rc.conf!


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



rahimveron said:


> ^TBH i have already setup Arch the way i wanted and no bloat.
> Can anybody tell me how to search about packages in pacman? If i dont know the exact package name then how to search? Any GUI of pacman? Just curious.


I just search packages on their website  that works for me


----------



## mehulved (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



T159 said:


> I just search packages on their website  that works for me


That's too much of a waste of time, and IMO stupid windowsish way.



rahimveron said:


> I had to be root to connect through pppoe-start/stop, so how can i issue such commands under normal users? I searched in /sbin and /usr/sbin for them but its not there.


Prolly you need to add yourself to proper group? Probably network?


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> That's too much of a waste of time, and IMO stupid windowsish way.


EDIT: oh yeah its a time waste

I will use the -Qs way now  Thanks to Voldy and Mehul


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I believe Qs and Ss work . If you have one of the Front ends you can search in it as well. Further if you know how to use the CLI well you can grep for packages.

By the way : 



> On The Road to KDE 4.1
> 
> On July 29th the KDE team will announce the final release of KDE 4.1, the
> first usable version of the fourth generation.
> ...



Source : Arch news 
For those KDEMod folks out there : Enjoy

In IRC I was thinking of this and would definitely like to put the idea out there just in case someone could make use it. People who use Arch must know that we don't exactly have a mirror which is in India itself but rather we use Servers which are half way around the globe. Most people do manage to get good speeds but the unlucky few get stuck with the short end of the stick. In other words you end up with download speeds of something from 5kbps - 30 kbps. What I'm proposing is to add your package lists that you have and state whether you can share them to anyone who could use it. This would definitely help anyone who don't have access to those high speed connections or for some reason just can't download them fast enough. 

*Common questions : *
*
But ArchLinux updates like every other day? *
Yes , it does and so does the majority of other Linux distro's but you aren't required to update them in any way. Not to mention it would be easy to update 1 gb of packages then download 1 gb and then update them. 
*
Are these for free? *
DVDs don't grow on Trees. So basically based on the persons constraints you might have to reimburse DVD and courier charges. Some might be evening willing to send you a copy for free though. If you live next door to me then no problem be free to come and get yourself a copy . 
*
Has this or will this help anyone? *
To be frank, I have no idea. But I've already sent a copy of my pkg contents to 2 people already. 

I'm listing the people who have Arch installed and hence should have access to the packages. Ill start with my list.

Abhinand
Kalpik 
FilledVoid - My Pacman -Qs file  (Last Updated July 29th 2008 ) Arch 64 bit - I live in Kerala. 
T159 - Detailed and Simple package List
Garbage
Gary4gar
MetalheadGautham 
Pat

So if one of these folks live near you check with them and see if they could write you a copy . 
(If anyone feels uncomfortable with their names in the above please let me know Ill remove them immediately.)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^ Is it advisable to stick with what I currently have, i.e, KDE3.5 mod ?
Because it was pointed out by many here that KDE4.1 needs me to up my ram to 1GB from 256...


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Compact Package List
Detailed Package List

lolz...man pacman was interesting read 
*monsterdonut.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/pacman_costume.jpg


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^ROFLMAO . 



> ^^ Is it advisable to stick with what I currently have, i.e, KDE3.5 mod ?
> Because it was pointed out by many here that KDE4.1 needs me to up my ram to 1GB from 256...


Don't upgrade .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Don't upgrade .


will it atleast be OK for unitasking ?
and what if I get a gig of ram ? I am free this sunday and I am thinking of giving good old SP Road a visit...


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> will it atleast be OK for unitasking ?
> and what if I get a gig of ram ? I am free this sunday and I am thinking of giving good old SP Road a visit...



Trying it out shouldn't be bad but I don't have the time to test it out at the moment. ! GB RAM should be more than  enough. Even in Gnome with Firefox ( 6 tabs) , Azureus, MPD, Sonata, Evolution, Xchat, Compiz and the other  small thingies Im at 600 MB.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Trying it out shouldn't be bad but I don't have the time to test it out at the moment. ! GB RAM should be more than  enough. Even in Gnome with Firefox ( 6 tabs) , Azureus, MPD, Sonata, Evolution, Xchat, Compiz and the other  small thingies Im at 600 MB.


Then what about CPU and GPU ? Can Pentium 4 2.66GHz handle KDE4.1 ?
Is GMA900 GPU enough to run KWin-Composite ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Then what about CPU and GPU ? Can Pentium 4 2.66GHz handle KDE4.1 ?
> Is GMA900 GPU enough to run KWin-Composite ?


Sure I don't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## Pat (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I would have loved to help the community, but unfortunately I am not in India currently.


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> I'm listing the people who have Arch installed and hence should have access to the packages. Ill start with my list.
> 
> Kalpik
> FilledVoid - My Pacman -Qs file  (Last Updated July 29th 2008 ) Arch 64 bit - I live in Kerala.
> ...



/me angry


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Woops sorry about that


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

there no other Arch linux user in Jaipur, apart from me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> there no other Arch linux user in Jaipur, apart from me


try moving to vactican city. the only distro used there will be _Ubuntu Christian Edition_


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Or move to gentoo, lots of gentoo users at MNIT.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Any Audio Player with Library Management but not Amarok for KDEMod?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^Amarok is THE best audio player available. It pwns iTunes, Rhythembox, Banshee, and every other audio player out there.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> ^^Amarok is THE best audio player available. It pwns iTunes, Rhythembox, Banshee, and every other audio player out there.


Its one huge piece of software too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Its one huge piece of software too.


Then use Kaboodle. 

Getting a software with media management itself means that you are trying to do something heavy.

Thats why I use only one software for all my audio/video needs: Kaffeine, the all in one light weight media player. But I am experimenting with Kaboodle at the moment.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Thats why I use only one software for all my audio/video needs: Kaffeine, the all in one light weight media player. But I am experimenting with Kaboodle at the moment.


I use MPD for my Audio. As for Video I barely watch any .


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats why I use only one software for all my audio/video needs: *Kaffeine, the all in one light weight media player.*




Hahaha , Yeah and Filled-Void here is Santa Claus in disguise.

Seriously dude , before making such claims, how abt posting some solid evidence?

Ever tried using SMPlayer or Gmome MPlayer ?
They're a hell lot lighter than Kaffeine. And for music try Sonata/Gimmix , they organize a library and play music without gobbling up resources.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



ray|raven said:


> Hahaha , Yeah and Filled-Void here is Santa Claus in disguise.
> 
> Seriously dude , before making such claims, how abt posting some solid evidence?
> 
> ...


kaffeine just has waaaay too many features compared to smplayer or gmplayer.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Amarok is THE best audio player available. It pwns iTunes, Rhythembox, Banshee, and every other audio player out there.



abey yeh mujhe pataa hai.....just wanted a lighweight (non-gtk) one and not a bloat (as it defeats the very purpose of using Arch)


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> just wanted a lighweight (non-gtk) one and not a bloat (as it defeats the very purpose of using Arch)


Try configuring MPD and then use Sonata or one of the other front ends.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I have managed to install Arch on Lappy, trying to download KDEmod but speeds are hell lot slow.Fillied comes to resuce and promised me to send DVD.
Thank you Biju
[offtopic]
On my PC right, now i am stuck with Live Cds, i HDD got Burned due to shorting of wires.
i think is wrongly plugged power cable.  actually i have no clue what happened, as soon as i plugged the SATA power connector and started there was some noise coming out of PC. and it out turned of. after many attempts, it didn't boot. i checked up HDD, there is a burning smell coming out of it.
_Off sh!t, Look what i did._

Damn, this shiny new HDD had just arrived 2days back from RMA. wonder if they Accel people would still accept it again.
[/offtopic]


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> I have managed to install Arch on Lappy, trying to download KDEmod but speeds are hell lot slow.Fillied comes to resuce and promised me to send DVD.
> Thank you Biju


You should get it in two days .


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I use mpd for music and dragon player for videos on KDE


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Which mirror offers is good speeds for pacman.? I have the Israel server selected in /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist, but it gives inconsistent speeds.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Which mirror offers is good speeds for pacman.? I have the Israel server selected in /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist, but it gives inconsistent speeds.


Use the Rankmirror script. It is recommended that you move it from the default servers. Rearrange the servers based on the output of the above script. Also I have noticed the best speeds when updating during the morning.


----------



## humanbeing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

first edit /etc/pacman.conf and make available  unstable ,community repos


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Use the Rankmirror script. It is recommended that you move it from the default servers. Rearrange the servers based on the output of the above script. Also I have noticed the best speeds when updating during the morning.


I don't understand why speeds are more in morning?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I guess the time difference represents lesser traffic in the servers but I've seen a few people having the same experience. However note that I do get 50-80 kbps in the nights as well . When I meant fast speeds I meant like 100k + .


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*




FilledVoid said:


> Use the Rankmirror script. It is recommended that you move it from the default servers. Rearrange the servers based on the output of the above script. Also I have noticed the best speeds when updating during the morning.


Too bad I have Night unlimited and not Morning unlimited.  Anyway, will try the script before I download KDE 4.1 [hope it's in Arch package database ] tonight.
BTW, the rolling release of Arch is totally FTW.! It upgrades your Linux kernel too, unlike other distros in which you have to *gasp* recompile it.!! I'm lovin' it.!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> Too bad I have Night unlimited and not Morning unlimited.  Anyway, will try the script before I download KDE 4.1 [hope it's in Arch package database ] tonight.


I am on Night Unlimited. The instructions and the link on how to install 4.1 is in this thread. Go to the previous page I have pasted the links. 



> BTW, the rolling release of Arch is totally FTW.! It upgrades your Linux kernel too, unlike other distros in which you have to *gasp* recompile it.!! I'm lovin' it.!


Hmmm . I thought Ubuntu used to do it itself . maybe I might have misunderstood what you meant.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Hmmm . I thought Ubuntu used to do it itself . maybe I might have misunderstood what you meant.


Ubuntu isn't rolling release. I believe it can be made a rolling release, like debian, by swtiching to stable/unstable/testing release. You can do so in fedora too by using rawhide. Debain by using sid or stable/testing/unstable.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Its not a rolling release but I thought the kernel upgrades were automatic. Which is why I had 4 entries to 4 different kernels in my grub?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Well, all binary distros supply a pre-compiled kernel, nothing new in that. Just gentoo needs kernel to be compiled, but you have gen-kernel script for automatically building that too, if you prefer.

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cautionary.png


----------



## humanbeing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

the pity is gen-kernel script is the only option to generate a mkinitramfs for the kernel  .although mkinitrd tool is there  .while most other distros allows tools mkinitramfstools by default.

gentoo ...!


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> Just gentoo needs kernel to be compiled, but you have gen-kernel script for automatically building that too, if you prefer.
> 
> *imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cautionary.png


nice way to ruin the weekend


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> *imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cautionary.png




Anyway, can someone tell me how to edit fstab or do something to automount all partitions ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyway, can someone tell me how to edit fstab or do something to automount all partitions ?


for ntfs add



> UUID=01C89604C0476880 /media/sda6     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1


of course UUID should be your drive's and create a folder in media (here i created sda6 folder)

to find UUID use


> ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^it was the last line I was looking for. thanks. I did not know how to find uuid of a partition.

edit: how do I know which is which ? I want the damned details. I want to know whats the partition number - sda1, sda2, sda5, etc.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^fdisk -l
???


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

internet is slow on arch.
i checked the FAQ, its says you have not set the hostname right.

secondly, why i have to set my wifi connection on every boot?


> RC.conf
> *docs.google.com/Doc?id=dhg42zjq_5gs4xtbdq
> 
> /etc/hosts
> ...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Can't you search for a small thing? I pointed out to you where the problem is, what the problem is, and also told you to find about fqdn,
Read this *www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1178.html or *tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1178


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Buddy, i am not used to reading RFCs
you are a freaking genious but i am just a average user trying to learn linux, which i think i have failed miserabliy:.

anyways, i am still searching the solution


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> Buddy, i am not used to reading RFCs
> you are a freaking genious but i am just a average user trying to learn linux, which i think i have failed miserabliy:.
> 
> anyways, i am still searching the solution



Make sure that your hostname is correctly set in /etc/hosts i.e., that it matches the hostname in /etc/rc.conf. 

What do you mean by setting up wifi on every boot ? how do you do that on every boot ?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I have checked it, its correcty set.
still my my net is slow.

regarding wifi,
on every boot i have set essid and other things. also the network demon delays the boot process for 10secs. after it says "timed out".


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> I have checked it, its correcty set.
> still my my net is slow.



Are you sure the issue is related to hostname ?



> regarding wifi,
> on every boot i have set essid and other things. also the network demon delays the boot process for 10secs. after it says "timed out".



I had a similar issue. I just set the connection to use a random static IP. This happens because it looks to get an IP using dhcp and waits till either it gets one or times out. Set it to static to eliminate the 10 secs delay problem.

Regarding the main issue, I dont use wifi connection on my arch. However, have you tried using Network Manager instead of the default network daemon ?

Try if this helps:
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Networkmanager


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> internet is slow on arch.
> i checked the FAQ, its says you have not set the hostname right.
> 
> secondly, why i have to set my wifi connection on every boot?


If you have checked it then pastebin your hosts file and your rc.conf file.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

How about searching for things once in a while? A simple search for keyword "wireless" on the arch wiki returns - *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless
And here's your answer *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless#.2Fetc.2Frc.conf
It also gives you alternate suggestions.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*


```
#<ip-address>	<hostname.domain.org>	<hostname>
127.0.0.1		localhost.localdomain localhost	moody
```
As said on IRC change this to the correct names and you should be good to go . Im posting this here so it might help someone else later.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

thanks set it to
#<ip-address>	<hostname.domain.org>	<hostname>
127.0.0.1		moody.localdomain localhost	moody


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

You are welcome . You can send me the support fees of $99.99 to my bank account .


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> You are welcome . You can send me the support fees of $99.99 to my bank account .



OMG! You looted him. I only charge $9.99


----------



## mehulved (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Then I should definitely get $9999.99 for the amount of headaches I went through, including pointing it out.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Ok Ill give you 10% of my charges


----------



## mehulved (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



Pat said:


> OMG! You looted him. I only charge $9.99


But, your support isn't timely and it's too slow


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> But, your support isn't timely and it's too slow



Thats my business model. We have different SLAs for different categories of customers. For $9.99, I can only offer my services this fast


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

KDEmod 4.1 is eXtremely fast and responsive even on my system


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

My system is broken.

Gnome does not launch. 
its says missing shared libary libgnutls.so.13


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> My system is broken.
> 
> Gnome does not launch.
> its says missing shared libary libgnutls.so.13


Do a *pacman -Syu*.I too faced this kind of error while launching Xfce.Disappeared with a full system upgrade.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Can't update.
mirrors are so slow


> [gary4gar@moody ~]$ sudo pacman -Syu
> :: Synchronizing package databases...
> core 31.8K 8.4K/s 00:00:02 [#####################] 100%
> extra 396.1K 1.9K/s 00:00:44 [#####################] 100%
> error: failed retrieving file 'community.db.tar.gz' from holmes.umflint.edu : Connection timed out


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> Can't update.
> mirrors are so slow



I installed aria2 and tried powerpill but the download does not even start with it! 
Then I installed axel and set it to create 10 links to the file when downloading, now I am getting 190+ kBps even in the Night Unlimited hours.


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Powerpill works fine here for all tasks execept full system upgrade.So I just use wget/aria2 with Xfercommand whenever I need to upgrade system.Pill rocks for all else.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



shady_inc said:


> Powerpill works fine here for all tasks execept full system upgrade.So I just use wget/aria2 with Xfercommand whenever I need to upgrade system.Pill rocks for all else.



I heard so many powerpill success stories but unfortunately in my case it did not even work.  But now I am happy with the way Axel is working, and do not need to look anywhere else.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

This powepill thingy does not help either

```
IA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.00KiB/s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.00KiB/s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.61KiB/s ETA:01m00s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.38KiB/s ETA:01m36s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.28KiB/s ETA:02m13s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.25KiB/s ETA:02m31s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.30KiB/s ETA:02m04s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.25KiB/s ETA:02m29s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.21KiB/s ETA:02m53s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.19KiB/s ETA:03m17s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.17KiB/s ETA:03m42s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.15KiB/s ETA:04m06s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.14KiB/s ETA:04m31s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.13KiB/s ETA:04m54s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.12KiB/s ETA:05m19s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.11KiB/s ETA:05m45s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.10KiB/s ETA:06m08s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.09KiB/s ETA:06m31s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.09KiB/s ETA:06m57s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.08KiB/s ETA:07m21s]
ARIA2: [#2 SIZE:0B/37.0KiB(0%) CN:1 SPD:0.08KiB/s ETA:07m48s]
```


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> This powepill thingy does not help either



Did u try Axel ? It is giving damn good speed over BSNL even within the Night Unlimited period.

Try using it with curl.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I am thinking of trying wget with pacman. Any idea whats the line I must add in pacman.conf for this ?


----------



## Pat (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

maybe you should read pacman.conf for a change  It has examples for the same.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I am thinking of trying wget with pacman. Any idea whats the line I must add in pacman.conf for this ?





Pat said:


> maybe you should read pacman.conf for a change  It has examples for the same.



There is a commented line in the pacman.conf which refers to the wget settings. You can uncomment it just after installing wget. But why are you going for wget? It does not even support segmented file downloads. Go for Axel or Prozilla.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



Pat said:


> maybe you should read pacman.conf for a change  It has examples for the same.


examples ?
I need full length doccumentations 


debsuvra said:


> There is a commented line in the pacman.conf which refers to the wget settings. You can uncomment it just after installing wget. But why are you going for wget? It does not even support segmented file downloads. Go for Axel or Prozilla.


I am thinking of using the old fashioned get1 get2 get3 etc methord with wget. Its just for experimenting. cURL and Aria2 are the best otherwise.


----------



## Pat (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> examples ?
> I need full length doccumentations



ever heard of 'man' ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



Pat said:


> ever heard of 'man' ?


Me ?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

info > man but you need to be connected to internet.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Me ?


 
This is The best thing you could have said


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> This is The best thing you could have said


ThankYou.

*bows*


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

*A WARNING TO ALL ARCH USERS*

There is a new kernel update available to the pacman repos, version 2.6.26.2. *DO NOT INSTALL IT VIA pacman -Su. *It will break any graphics driver module as of now. There is also a update to nVidia driver in the pacman repos, said to have compiled against the new kernel but unfortunately it does not work.

So users should refrain from updating the kernel for the current period. ​


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

mine is 2.6.25, i rarely update.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I updated it today morning (around 7 AM) without any problem! I am running Nvidia too..


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



kalpik said:


> I updated it today morning (around 7 AM) without any problem! I am running Nvidia too..



Which nvidia card and driver are u using for Arch ? 

I saw several threads in Arch forum confirming my problem.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I have 8600 GT. And im using the latest driver.. pacman -S nvidia

Well, i saw some threads.. But i guess they were mostly related to KDEmod 4.1.


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

The new kernel 2.6.26 had issues with my USB flash drives too.Used to get "Can't read superblock" message when I tried mounting them.So, better to stick with 2.6.25 for now.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> There is a new kernel update available to the pacman repos, version 2.6.26.2. DO NOT INSTALL IT VIA pacman -Su. It will break any graphics driver module as of now. There is also a update to nVidia driver in the pacman repos, said to have compiled against the new kernel but unfortunately it does not work.
> 
> So users should refrain from updating the kernel for the current period.



Used pacman -Syu and my system works fine. Also I have the same card kalpik has.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

OK OK I have managed the situation in my PC, at least I think I have done it. 4 hours ago there was a new update to the nVidia driver in the pacman repos and I have installed it. Now GNOME runs almost fine (but I needed to delete all the preference files for that) without Compiz. Compiz fusion is breaking the system almost immediately after triggeing it, leading to a system hang. 

@ Kalpik and Filledvoid, does compiz work for you ?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I dont use compiz so cannot say.. Ill look into it when i reach home and let you know


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Guys, I think the time has come to say goodbye to Arch Linux. But before that, I need to finish compiling my kernel and then build a Live DVD using linux-live-scripts. For fond memories.

I originally was going to install CRUX, but now I zeroed in on Slackware since I am a student of Linux. Any idea on speed difference between Slackware and Arch ?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Compiz also works great here!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

how do i include a patch while installing arch?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

What patch?


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



kalpik said:


> Compiz also works great here!



Then I think my nVidia GeForce FX 5200 is giving up with the new driver. Better be back with the old kernel + nvidia driver. 

UPDATE : Everything is working fine again with the latest nVidia 173.14.12-3 driver.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

kernel patch to include a USB device into unsual device list & limit it to 64k per command.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> kernel patch to include a USB device into unsual device list & limit it to 64k per command.



I think u need to manually compile the kernel for it and update the stock kernel with pacman -U command after vanilla install.


----------



## Renny (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I've been using Slackware 12 on my PC for around 3-4 months now and I want to try Arch,

I have a PIII, Intel 810 Chipset, 256MB RAM system, how fast or slow will KDEmod 4.1 be on it?

And I read in Arch forums that there are many bugs/issues using Intel i810 driver, will the lateset version of Arch be stable on my PC?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



~Rahul~ said:


> I've been using Slackware 12 on my PC for around 3-4 months now and I want to try Arch,
> 
> I have a PIII, Intel 810 Chipset, 256MB RAM system, how fast or slow will KDEmod 4.1 be on it?
> 
> And I read in Arch forums that there are many bugs/issues using Intel i810 driver, will the lateset version of Arch be stable on my PC?


kdemod 4.1 will suck on your comp, beleive me. but xfce runs beautifully.

PS: guess what ? we are about to exchange roles. I am moving to Slackware 12.1


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



~Rahul~ said:


> I've been using Slackware 12 on my PC for around 3-4 months now and I want to try Arch,
> 
> I have a PIII, Intel 810 Chipset, 256MB RAM system, how fast or slow will KDEmod 4.1 be on it?
> 
> And I read in Arch forums that there are many bugs/issues using Intel i810 driver, will the lateset version of Arch be stable on my PC?



I think you should better try XFCE with Arch in your PC. KDEMOD 4.1 is not something mindblowing and with crappy with the latest kernel 2.6.26. Try XFCE since it is one of the fastest available.


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

installed arch
got xfce working
using opera
downloading gdm
hopeing itll be a good experience


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^You must be digging syllabus books, go and study now.


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

affirmative

doing pacman -Syu


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I fscking hate Arch. I have never seen any other distro thrust updates in your face. To install nvidia, I need a new kernel, to get this new kernel I have to update my entire system, WTF!!?! Why *MUST* I update?


*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/10696/biatch.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^lolz*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

IMPOSSIBLE 
You are using the ForceWare drivers right ? I seriously doubt you need a new kernel for that.
And I thought you had your linux-2.6.26.2-hitboxx_x64 edition ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^naah he even haven't installed flash player till now...lolz


----------



## hullap (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

ok, im getting REALLY REALLY high fps in UrT
120fps to be exact


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^insane in the membrane


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



hullap said:


> ok, im getting REALLY REALLY high fps in UrT
> 120fps to be exact


640x480 ?


----------



## hullap (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> 640x480 ?



1280x1024


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



hullap said:


> 1280x1024


----------



## mehulved (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



hullap said:


> ok, im getting REALLY REALLY high fps in UrT
> 120fps to be exact





MetalheadGautham said:


> 640x480 ?





hullap said:


> 1280x1024





MetalheadGautham said:


>


Sorry but it's just too funny, the trail of smileys. I had to quote them all.
hullap and thank ratpoison for that


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=919153&postcount=1325


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> Sorry but it's just too funny, the trail of smileys. I had to quote them all.
> hullap and thank ratpoison for that


Ever seen his configuration ? He has a CPU thats double mine in power, 4 times my RAM, and GPU with 8 times my GPU's power. And still he manages *only* double my FPS


----------



## hullap (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Ever seen his configuration ? He has a CPU thats double mine in power, 4 times my RAM, and GPU with 8 times my GPU's power. And still he manages *only* double my FPS


wtf
if u think my config is nice,
see sunnys


----------



## mehulved (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Ever seen his configuration ? He has a CPU thats double mine in power, 4 times my RAM, and GPU with 8 times my GPU's power. And still he manages *only* double my FPS


but his is at 1280x1024, yours it at what 32x32?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> but his is at 1280x1024, yours it at what 32x32?


nope. Mine too at same resolution. Or (more common) 1024x768. But I expected more from his rig. Maybe its because I use a custom compiled kernel...


hullap said:


> wtf
> if u think my config is nice,
> see sunnys


pssst... hey hullap, want to join in to the master plan to rob parts off sunny's various rigs ?


----------



## hullap (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> nope. Mine too at same resolution. Or (more common) 1024x768. But I expected more from his rig. Maybe its because I use a custom compiled kernel...


well theres a *LARGE* difference in 60fps and 120fps





> pssst... hey hullap, want to join in to the master plan to rob parts off sunny's various rigs ?


----------



## x3060 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

hey metal...is that your blog mate? on the sigy part


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^naah its Curious George's blog


----------



## x3060 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

oh , ok ... i thought he started one.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



hullap said:


> well theres a *LARGE* difference in 60fps and 120fps


But that difference should be MORE than double, since your rig is more than double mine in performance. This only shows your system is not optimised enough 


x3060 said:


> hey metal...is that your blog mate? on the sigy part


Duh... YES


----------



## hullap (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



MetalheadGautham said:


> But that difference should be MORE than double, since your rig is more than double mine in performance. This only shows your system is not optimised enough


/me bows to great king 'u suck, i'm great da da da da'


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



hullap said:


> /me bows to great king 'u suck, i'm great da da da da'



if you want, you can have this custom compiled 2.6.26.2 kernel I made for a friend's pc similar to yours. want it ? its 2.5mb. see the new performance b00st.


----------



## hullap (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

laters.......


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Installed Arch Linux 64bit today, after a short vacation from Linux world.
Installing arch is very easy, absolutely no problems.
I love doing things the arch way, Arch is a excellent distro.
its rolling release method rocks.


To my surprise,arch mirrors were giving me full speeds. always above 200+ kBps.
as usual KDEmod mirrors were slow

i wasn't able to download around 300mb from KDEmod in 3hrs.
whereas as i downloaded around 500mb odd from other mirros in about 2hrs time.
Till try to complete my download today, only if downloads are cached


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> To my surprise,arch mirrors were giving me full speeds. always above 200+ kBps.


Thank God there is someone else other than me getting good speeds from the servers  .


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



FilledVoid said:


> Thank God there is someone else other than me getting good speeds from the servers  .



Hey I already told that I was getting good speeds from the France server of Arch repo. 



debsuvra said:


> I installed aria2 and tried powerpill but the download does not even start with it!
> Then I installed axel and set it to create 10 links to the file when downloading, now I am getting 190+ kBps even in the Night Unlimited hours.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Now i am on KDEmod.
Its awesome man! can anyone tell me how to get Eyecandy for KDE4?

Though GTK apps like Firefox look ugly


----------



## mehulved (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> Though GTK apps like Firefox look ugly


Just heard yesterday that Qt4.5 should have QGtkStyle, so all GTK apps should work nicely out of the box once KDE 4.x based on Qt4.5 is released.
BTW, does firefox actually use GTK?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



mehulved said:


> Just heard yesterday that Qt4.5 should have QGtkStyle, so all GTK apps should work nicely out of the box once KDE 4.x based on Qt4.5 is released.
> BTW, does firefox actually use GTK?


The problem is more with the Diolog boxes like Open,Save,Print
they look alien in KDE.

I don't don't know if firefox is based on GTK but surely it uses it.
I think Firefox is based on Gecko


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Gecko is just a layout engine

Its more like XUL !


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



T159 said:


> Gecko is just a layout engine
> 
> Its more like XUL !


sorry...i didn't knew

{edit}
Please suggest a Torrent client.
 azures is officially dead, delugu does not have a option to adjust disk cache.
any other worthy client which is good performance wise and have a usable scheduler?


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> Now i am on KDEmod.
> Its awesome man! can anyone tell me how to get Eyecandy for KDE4?
> 
> Though GTK apps like Firefox look ugly





gary4gar said:


> The problem is more with the Diolog boxes like Open,Save,Print
> they look alien in KDE.
> 
> I don't don't know if firefox is based on GTK but surely it uses it.
> I think Firefox is based on Gecko



Try this : *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_look_for_QT_and_GTK_apps


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

i always get this error, how do i fix it


> nvidia-settings
> 
> (nvidia-settings:3736): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
> Using the fallback 'C' locale.


LOCALE="en_US.utf8" in rc.conf



debsuvra said:


> Try this : *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_look_for_QT_and_GTK_apps


Thanks, but i am on KDEmod so i need kdemod4-gtk-kde4


----------



## kalpik (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

@gary: for you locale problem, run "locale-gen" as root. And im using azureus myself (vuze now). Why do you say its dead? Just used the advanced interface!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

*I ran locale-gen as normal user and as super user but the problem is still there.

*Thanks for azurus tip

*is it okay apps like k3b,amarok which need qt3 and kde3 libs?. as for installing kdemod it says "Remove your existing KDE and Qt installation"

*how do i enable desktop effects, is kwin = compiz-fusion?
my xorg.cong file:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf                                                                                                         
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig                                                                             
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Jul 17 18:39:00 PDT 2008                                                         
                                                                                                                                               
# Auto-generated by Archie mkxcfg                                                                                                              
# Auto-generated by Archie mkxcfg                                                                                                              
                                                                                                                                               
Section "ServerLayout"                                                                                                                         
                                                                                                                                               
# Serial Mouse not detected                                                                                                                    
# USB Mouse not detected                                                                                                                       
    Identifier     "Xorg Configured"                                                                                                           
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0                                                                                                               
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"                                                                                                  
    InputDevice    "PS/2 Mouse" "CorePointer"                                                                                                  
EndSection                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                               
Section "Files"                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                               
# Additional fonts: Locale, Gimp, TTF...                                                                                                       
#       FontPath     "/usr/share/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi"                                                                                   
#       FontPath     "/usr/share/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi"                                                                                  
# True type and type1 fonts are also handled via xftlib, see /etc/X11/XftConfig!                                                               
    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"                                                                                                       
    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                                                                                                    
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"                                                                                           
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"                                                                                                    
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"                                                                                          
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"                                                                                                   
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"                                                                                         
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"                                                                                                  
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/PEX"                                                                                                     
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"                                                                                                
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"                                                                                                   
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/western"                                                                                             
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives"                                                                                         
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"                                                                                                
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice"                                                                                     
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera"                                                                             
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"                                                                                         
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/CID"                                                                                              
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/TrueType"                                                                                         
EndSection                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                               
Section "Module"                                                                                                                               
    Load           "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor                                                                                             
    Load           "dbe"                                                                                                                       
    Load           "extmod"                                                                                                                    
    Load           "glx"                                                                                                                       
    Load           "bitmap" # bitmap-fonts                                                                                                     
    Load           "type1"                                                                                                                     
    Load           "freetype"                                                                                                                  
    Load           "record"                                                                                                                    
        #   Load  "synaptics"                                                                                                                  
EndSection                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                               
Section "ServerFlags"                                                                                                                          
    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"                                                                                                 
EndSection                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                               
Section "InputDevice"                                                                                                                          
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"                                                                                                                 
    Driver         "keyboard"                                                                                                                  
    Option         "CoreKeyboard"                                                                                                              
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"                                                                                                           
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"                                                                                                          
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"                                                                                                            
    Option         "XkbVariant" ""                                                                                                             
EndSection                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                               
Section "InputDevice"                                                                                                                          
    Identifier     "Serial Mouse"                                                                                                              
    Driver         "mouse"                                                                                                                     
    Option         "Protocol" "Microsoft"                                                                                                      
    Option         "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"                                                                                                       
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"                                                                                                    
    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "70"                                                                                                      
    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"                                                                                                     
EndSection                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                               
Section "InputDevice"                                                                                                                          
    Identifier     "PS/2 Mouse"                                                                                                                
    Driver         "mouse"                                                                                                                     
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"                                                                                                           
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"                                                                                                        
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"                                                                                                       
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"                                                                                                    
    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "70"                                                                                                      
    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"                                                                                                     
EndSection                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                               
Section "InputDevice"                                                                                                                          
    Identifier     "USB Mouse"                                                                                                                 
    Driver         "mouse"                                                                                                                     
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"                                                                                                  
    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"                                                                                                     
    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"                                                                                                         
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"                                                                                                        
    Option         "Buttons" "5"                                                                                                               
EndSection                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                               
Section "Monitor"                                                                                                                              
 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors                                                                                                          
 # Very conservative. May flicker.                                                                                                             
#       VertRefresh  50.0 - 62.0 # Extreme conservative. Will flicker. TFT default.                                                            
        #  Default modes distilled from                                                                                                        
        #      "VESA and Industry Standards and Guide for Computer Display Monitor                                                             
        #       Timing", version 1.0, revision 0.8, adopted September 17, 1998.                                                                
        #  $XFree86: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/etc/vesamodes,v 1.4 1999/11/18 16:52:17 tsi Exp $                                          
        # 640x350 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz                                                                                                 
    Identifier     "Monitor0"                                                                                                                  
    HorizSync       28.0 - 96.0                                                                                                                
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0                                                                                                                
    ModeLine       "640x350" 31.5 640 672 736 832 350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync                                                                
    ModeLine       "640x400" 31.5 640 672 736 832 400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync                                                                
    ModeLine       "720x400" 35.5 720 756 828 936 400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync                                                                
    ModeLine       "640x480" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync                                                                
    ModeLine       "640x480" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync                                                                
    ModeLine       "640x480" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync                                                                
    ModeLine       "640x480" 36.0 640 696 752 832 480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync                                                                
    ModeLine       "800x600" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync                                                               
    ModeLine       "800x600" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync                                                               
    ModeLine       "800x600" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync                                                               
    ModeLine       "800x600" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync                                                               
    ModeLine       "800x600" 56.3 800 832 896 1048 600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync                                                               
    ModeLine       "1024x768" 44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264 768 768 776 817 +hsync +vsync interlace                                                 
    ModeLine       "1024x768" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync                                                           
    ModeLine       "1024x768" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync                                                           
    ModeLine       "1024x768" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync                                                           
    ModeLine       "1024x768" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync                                                           
    ModeLine       "1152x864" 108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600 864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync                                                          
    ModeLine       "1280x960" 108.0 1280 1376 1488 1800 960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync                                                         
    ModeLine       "1280x960" 148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync                                                         
    ModeLine       "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1600x1200" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1600x1200" 175.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1600x1200" 189.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1600x1200" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1600x1200" 229.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1792x1344" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448 1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1792x1344" 261.0 1792 1888 2104 2456 1344 1345 1348 1417 -hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1856x1392" 218.3 1856 1952 2176 2528 1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1856x1392" 288.0 1856 1984 2208 2560 1392 1393 1396 1500 -hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1920x1440" 234.0 1920 2048 2256 2600 1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1920x1440" 297.0 1920 2064 2288 2640 1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync                                                     
    ModeLine       "1800x1440" 230 1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +hsync +vsync                                                       
    ModeLine       "1800x1440" 250 1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +hsync +vsync                                                       
    ModeLine       "640x480" 43.16 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 -hsync +vsync                                                               
    ModeLine       "768x576" 34.96 768 792 872 976 576 577 580 597 -hsync +vsync                                                               
    ModeLine       "768x576" 42.93 768 800 880 992 576 577 580 601 -hsync +vsync                                                               
    ModeLine       "768x576" 45.51 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 602 -hsync +vsync                                                              
    ModeLine       "768x576" 51.84 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 605 -hsync +vsync                                                              
    ModeLine       "768x576" 62.57 768 816 896 1024 576 577 580 611 -hsync +vsync                                                              
    ModeLine       "800x600" 68.18 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 -hsync +vsync                                                              
    ModeLine       "1024x768" 113.31 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 -hsync +vsync                                                         
    ModeLine       "1152x864" 81.62 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 -hsync +vsync                                                          
    ModeLine       "1152x864" 119.65 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 -hsync +vsync                                                         
    ModeLine       "1152x864" 143.47 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 -hsync +vsync                                                         
    ModeLine       "1280x960" 124.54 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1001 -hsync +vsync                                                        
    ModeLine       "1280x960" 129.86 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync                                                        
    ModeLine       "1280x960" 178.99 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017 -hsync +vsync                                                        
    ModeLine       "1280x1024" 190.96 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 -hsync +vsync                                                    
    ModeLine       "1400x1050" 122.61 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync                                                    
    ModeLine       "1400x1050" 149.34 1400 1496 1648 1896 1050 1051 1054 1094 -hsync +vsync                                                    
    ModeLine       "1400x1050" 155.85 1400 1496 1648 1896 1050 1051 1054 1096 -hsync +vsync                                                    
    ModeLine       "1400x1050" 179.26 1400 1504 1656 1912 1050 1051 1054 1103 -hsync +vsync                                                    
    ModeLine       "1400x1050" 214.39 1400 1512 1664 1928 1050 1051 1054 1112 -hsync +vsync                                                    
    ModeLine       "1600x1200" 280.64 1600 1728 1904 2208 1200 1201 1204 1271 -hsync +vsync                                                    
    Option         "DPMS" "true"                                                                                                               
#       HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0 # Warning: This may fry very old Monitors                                                                     
EndSection                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                               
Section "Device"                                                                                                                               
    Identifier     "Card0"                                                                                                                     
    Driver         "nvidia"                                                                                                                    
    VendorName     "All"                                                                                                                       
    BoardName      "All"                                                                                                                       
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    16
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       1
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       4
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       15
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       32
        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```
Please check if everything is fine because i am getting lot of warnings.

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log                                                                                                        
                                                                                                                                               
X.Org X Server 1.4.2                                                                                                                           
Release Date: 11 June 2008                                                                                                                     
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0                                                                                                              
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.26-ARCH x86_64                                                                                               
Current Operating System: Linux moody 2.6.26-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 9 09:56:28 UTC 2008 x86_64                                            
Build Date: 17 August 2008  10:36:51PM                                                                                                         
                                                                                                                                               
        Before reporting problems, check *wiki.x.org                                                                                     
        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                                                                         
Module Loader present                                                                                                                          
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                                                             
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                                                               
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                                                          
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 11 21:42:32 2008                                                                           
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                                                                   
(==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"                                                                                                            
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)                                                                                                                  
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"                                                                                                                
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"                                                                                                                    
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"                                                                                                              
(**) |-->Input Device "PS/2 Mouse"                                                                                                             
(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"                                                                                                        
(==) Automatically adding devices                                                                                                              
(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                                                                            
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/PEX" does not exist.                                                                                      
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic".                                                                      
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic").                                                                                      
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.                                                                                    
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/western" does not exist.                                                                              
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives" does not exist.                                                                          
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/truetype" does not exist.                                                                                 
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice" does not exist.                                                                      
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera" does not exist.                                                              
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts" does not exist.                                                                          
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/CID" does not exist.                                                                               
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/TrueType" does not exist.                                                                          
        Entry deleted from font path.                                                                                                          
(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1.                                                                                                                      
(**) FontPath set to:                                                                                                                          
        /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,                                                                                                        
        /usr/share/fonts/misc,                                                                                                                 
        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,                                                                                                       
        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,                                                                                                                
        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,                                                                                                      
        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,                                                                                                               
        /usr/share/fonts/misc,                                                                                                                 
        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,                                                                                                      
        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,                                                                                                       
        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,                                                                                                                  
        /usr/share/fonts/Type1                                                                                                                 
(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"                                                                                                       
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                                                                                                 
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled                                                                                                          
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)                                                                      
(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                                                                                          
(II) Loader magic: 0x7c06c0                                                                                                                    
(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                                                                      
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3                                                                                                            
        X.Org Video Driver: 2.0                                                                                                                
        X.Org XInput driver : 2.0                                                                                                              
        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3                                                                                                           
        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5                                                                                                              
(II) Loader running on linux                                                                                                                   
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"                                                                                                                     
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so                                                                                              
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                 
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                             
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0                                                                                             
(++) using VT number 7                                                                                                                         
                                                                                                                                               
(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)                                                                                                     
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0204 card 1106,0204 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7204 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 134d,2189 card 134d,1002 rev 04 class 07,03,00 hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1462,7142 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,7142 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7142 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,7142 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1106,3227 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,0430 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1462,7142 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80                                                                  
(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,00f3 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00                                                                  
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan                                                                                                                      
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:                                                                                                                       
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)                                                                       
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:                                                                                                                          
        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]                                                                                
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:                                                                                                      
        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]                                                                            
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:                                                                                                          
        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]                                                                            
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:                                                                                                                        
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)                                                                       
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:                                                                                                      
        [0] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]                                                                              
(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:                                                                                                          
        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]                                                                             
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:                                                                                                                        
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)                                                                   
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6200] rev 162, Mem @ 0xf8000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf9000000/24                            
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are                                                                                                       
        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]                                                                            
        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]                                                                                
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:                                                                                                              
        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                                                         
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf0000000 to 0xefffffff                                                              
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:                                                                                                               
        [0] -1  0       0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [1] -1  0       0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [2] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                                                 
        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                                                   
        [4] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                                                          
        [6] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [7] -1  0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [8] -1  0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [9] -1  0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [10] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [11] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [13] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [14] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [15] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [17] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [18] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [19] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [20] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:                                                                                       
        [0] -1  0       0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [1] -1  0       0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [2] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                                                 
        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                                                   
        [4] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                                                          
        [6] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [7] -1  0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [8] -1  0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [9] -1  0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [10] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [11] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [13] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [14] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [15] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [17] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [18] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [19] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [20] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:                                                                             
        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                                                         
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
(II) All system resource ranges:                                                                                                               
        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                                                         
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [4] -1  0       0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [5] -1  0       0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [6] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                                                 
        [7] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                                                   
        [8] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                                                          
        [10] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [13] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [14] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [15] -1 0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [16] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [17] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [19] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [20] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [21] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [23] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [24] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [25] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [26] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                               
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                  
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                  
(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                             
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                               
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                                                                                          
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                                                                                       
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                                                         
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                                                                       
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                     
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                             
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                   
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3                                                                                         
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                                                                           
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                                                      
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                                                                    
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                  
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                             
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                   
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3                                                                                         
(II) Loading extension SHAPE                                                                                                                   
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD                                                                                                  
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                                                                            
(II) Loading extension SYNC                                                                                                                    
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                                                                        
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC                                                                                                                 
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                                                                
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc                                                                                                            
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                                                                             
(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                                                                    
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP                                                                                                                 
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information                                                                                             
(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                                                                  
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                                                               
(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                                                              
(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                                                         
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                                                                                       
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                                   
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                             
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                   
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:36:30 PDT 2008                                                                                
(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                                                                     
(II) LoadModule: "type1"                                                                                                                       
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1                                                                                                       
(II) UnloadModule: "type1"                                                                                                                     
(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                                  
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"                                                                                                                    
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so                                                                                       
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"                                                                       
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 2.1.0                                                                                             
        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer                                                                                                      
        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5                                                                                            
(II) Loading font FreeType                                                                                                                     
(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                                                                      
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                                                                                    
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                  
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.13.0                                                                                            
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                   
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3                                                                                         
(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                                                                  
(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                                                         
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                                                                                       
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                     
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                             
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3                                                                                         
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                                                                             
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                                                                                                      
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so                                                                                      
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                                
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                             
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                                                                       
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"                                                                                                                         
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so                                                                                           
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                     
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.3.1                                                                                             
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                                                      
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0                                                                                            
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"                                                                                                                       
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so                                                                                         
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                   
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.3.0                                                                                             
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                                                      
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0                                                                                            
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:18:16 PDT 2008                                                                         
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs                                                                                       
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0                                                                                                            
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device                                                                                  
(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found                                                                                                                  
(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                                                   
(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                                                          
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                                                                   
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                      
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                             
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3                                                                                         
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                                                                                                                  
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                                                                                         
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so                                                                                                  
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                     
        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                             
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3                                                                                         
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                                                                               
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                                                 
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                                                                                     
        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                                                         
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [4] -1  0       0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [5] -1  0       0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [6] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                                                 
        [7] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                                                   
        [8] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                                                          
        [10] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [13] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [14] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [15] -1 0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [16] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [17] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [19] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [20] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [21] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [23] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [24] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [25] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [26] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                                                                            
        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                                                         
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [4] -1  0       0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [5] -1  0       0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [6] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                                                 
        [7] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                                                   
        [8] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                                                          
        [10] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                                                                                
        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                                                 
        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                                                 
        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [16] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [17] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [18] -1 0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [19] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [20] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [22] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [23] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [24] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [26] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [27] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [28] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [29] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [30] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                                                                    
        [31] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                                                                   
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.                                                                                                                 
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16                                                                                              
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565                                                                                                                 
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                                                                    
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                                                                         
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"                                                                                              
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                                                                                   
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is                                                                  
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.                                                                                                                   
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6200 (NV43) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)                                                                            
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes                                                                                                          
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.80.00                                                                                                      
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X                                                                                                          
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                                                                               
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6200 at PCI:1:0:0:                                                                      
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0)                                                                                                 
(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                                                                      
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0                                                                                                 
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                                                                                               
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"                                                                                                                 
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"                                                                                                                  
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"                                                                                                                  
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768                                                                                
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (83, 84); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config                                                                       
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option                                                                                                                     
(WW) NVIDIA(0): 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals are only supported in depth 24.                                                                        
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                                                                                             
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                                                                              
(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                                                                            
        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                                                         
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                
        [4] -1  0       0xfb002000 - 0xfb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [5] -1  0       0xfb001000 - 0xfb0010ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                                                  
        [6] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                                                 
        [7] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                                                   
        [8] -1  0       0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                                                          
        [10] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                                           
        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                                                                                
        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                                                 
        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                                                 
        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [16] -1 0       0x0000ed00 - 0x0000edff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [17] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [18] -1 0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000eb1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [19] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [20] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [22] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e70f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [23] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e6ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [24] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e50f (0x10) IX[B]                                                                                   
        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [26] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e307 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [27] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e203 (0x4) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [28] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e107 (0x8) IX[B]                                                                                    
        [29] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                                                  
        [30] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                                                                    
        [31] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                                                                   
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.                                                                                                          
(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not                                                                  
(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option                                                                 
(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is                                                                         
(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI                                                                  
(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and                                                                  
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X                                                                 
(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.                                                                                              
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"                                                                                                        
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                                                                                  
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized                                                                                
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture                                                                                  
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                                                                                         
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                                                           
(**) Option "dpms" "true"                                                                                                                      
(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled                                                                                                                   
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL                                                                                                              
(==) RandR enabled                                                                                                                             
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.                                                                                                                 
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                                                                   
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                                                                           
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                                                                     
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                                                                 
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP                                                                                               
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension                                                                                   
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY                                                                                                  
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                                                                  
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                                                                    
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont                                                                                           
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                                                                    
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"
(WW) Option "XkbVariant" requires an string value
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/psaux"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "auto"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "70"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 70
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) evaluating device (PS/2 Mouse)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(--) PS/2 Mouse: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"
(II) PS/2 Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1, removing from list!
AUDIT: Thu Sep 11 21:43:38 2008: 3493 X: client 21 rejected from local host (uid 0)
```

Other Thoughts, i am Enjoying KDE4 on arch Linux
Kde4 mod on Archlinux is faster than many other distros

*{edit}*
Wonder why but network goes down automatically after being kept idle for sometime
I thought, i had network problems so i restart router but didn't work.
so to double check i booted into windows xp and here it works.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> *is it okay apps like k3b,amarok which need qt3 and kde3 libs?. as for installing kdemod it says "Remove your existing KDE and Qt installation"


You gonna have fun with this one. I had it other way around. I had qtmod installed, and something wanted to get in qt. I had to remove qtmod then install qt then install that app then remove qt then install qtmod then update remaining stuff. To use KDEmod, you need to completely remove your existing KDE. Arch rox!



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> *how do i enable desktop effects, is kwin = compiz-fusion?


Hell no. kwin is the KDE window manager, whereas compiz is another compositing window manager. But now even KWin, and Metacity for that matter, has compositing built in. Though not so many effects as compiz are supported.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Gary, reinstall glibc (pacman -S glibc), edit "/etc/locale.gen" to whatever locale you want, then run "locale-gen" as root. Reboot and see if the problem gets solved. If its not solved, check your ".bashrc" and ,ake sure there is no export locale line in there.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Now there other problem which needs to be sorted first: Network

Network is down, i am using PPPoE mode,i have ADSL,PPPoE and power led on.
LAN light does not glow which means LAN is down. i tried 
ifconfig eth0 up but it does not work.
Sometimes restarting networking via /etc/rc.d/networking restart works.
but still i don't have a reliable connection.

However everything works fine in Windows.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

how do i change startup & shutdown sounds in KDEmod ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> how do i change startup & shutdown sounds in KDEmod ?


system settings or something like that in menu. look for it in the tabs.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I searched into the System Settings>Sound and all related things.
nothing found


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



gary4gar said:


> I searched into the System Settings>Sound and all related things.
> nothing found


system bell ? system sounds ?


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

If have successfully installed Ferrari Linux  and gnome. Few problems

1. If i open any windows/linux partition in nautilus(even as a root through terminal) it opens as read only. this is not the case with terminal

2. Pen drive is not auto mounted as i insert it. (I am Ubuntu user lol)
3. sound is not working


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> 1. If i open any windows/linux partition in nautilus(even as a root through terminal) it opens as read only. this is not the case with terminal


I believe you could possibly fix this if you change your fstab file. I had this problem whenre it would only open a certain partiton in read only ode and I did something in my fstab I recall to fix it. 


> 2. Pen drive is not auto mounted as i insert it. (I am Ubuntu user lol)


Did you configure rc.conf? Did you put modules like hal , fam in the Daemons section. Mines is 
DAEMONS=(syslog-ng network netfs crond hal fam ntpd mpd gdm)


> 3. sound is not working


Im not sure what you did so Im quoting the guide for you 


> The Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (known by the acronym ALSA) is a Linux kernel component intended to replace the original Open Sound System (OSS) for providing device drivers for sound cards. Besides the sound device drivers, ALSA also bundles a user space library for application developers who want to use driver features with a higher level API than direct interaction with the kernel drivers.
> 
> 
> Note: Alsa is included in the Arch mainline kernel and udev will automatically probe your hardware on boot-up, loading the corresponding kernel module for your audio card. Therefore, your sound should already be working, but is muted by default.
> ...


Source : *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners_Guide


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

see this 



> DAEMONS=(syslog-ng network netfs crond alsa hal fam gdm)





> #
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information
> #
> # <file system>        <dir>         <type>    <options>          <dump> <pass>
> ...



Already setup alsa but still no sound.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



> see this
> 
> QuoteAEMONS=(syslog-ng network netfs crond alsa hal fam gdm)



Did you add your user name to the audio group? In other words dd you follow the extract I posted above? If so what is the output of  

aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav

As for the fstab Im not quite sure to do from here I got help from the Archlinux channel. So you might want to wait for experts to help you out with that.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

make your sound level is not muted


> $ alsamixer


----------



## 4T7 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



CadCrazy said:


> see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amixer set Master 100% unmute
amixer set PCM 100% unmute
Then open alsamixer and adjust the levels



gary4gar said:


> *I ran locale-gen as normal user and as super user but the problem is still there.
> 
> *Thanks for azurus tip
> 
> ...


Install networkmanager and add it to rc.conf  and comment network(!network) and netfs(!netfs) coz its not needed in most cases


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



4T7 said:


> amixer set Master 100% unmute
> amixer set PCM 100% unmute
> Then open alsamixer and adjust the levels
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply, i managed to this fix on my own weeks back(check the posting date) 

*[Question]*
Is there any way, to make archlinux power-down after downloading latest updates from Net?


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

yup
just run command
pacman -Syu && shutdown -h now

, Am not sure but it should work as the second command will only be run when first command is successful.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 25, 2008)

*I'm onboard*

Installed Arch last night, getting X to work was quite an effort but I managed it. Am posting this from lynx 
Am in the process of downloading fluxbox 
Let's see how it goes, I'll need all the help I can get.
The arch wiki beginner's guide is very good, and I'll be counting on all of you.

I'll be back


----------



## kgas (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

In one of my laptop (Acer 291Lci) I have installed Arch Linux with out any problem earlier I was using Ubuntu. Arch is really good for its speed and the way it updates the system. Arch clearly states what it is? After installing and in a running system if you face any problem you should try your self to solve the problem first with your Linux knowledge. You can have a good knowledge about your system with arch. Before doing any updates keep a note of what is getting updated so that you are ready for trouble shooting in case.Arch with lxde is a good choice for old computers but there are still some bugs related to file permission settings. You can see Arch in the hand of many youngsters  and nice to welcome the developers and maintainers.

Note : Arch is not in the Dark side.....if is a fully configurable system. you build the system in your own way it is the Arch style...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

hey guys.
recommend me fast servers. 

Am facing really low speeds.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey guys.
> recommend me fast servers.
> 
> Am facing really low speeds.


You should try out powerpill.If you have yaourt, just run yaourt -S powerpill.If not, then download binary from here and install with pacman.Make sure you have lots of uncommented mirrors [faster ones first] in /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist to notice any improvement.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



shady_inc said:


> You should try out powerpill.If you have yaourt, just run yaourt -S powerpill.If not, then download binary from here and install with pacman.Make sure you have lots of uncommented mirrors [faster ones first] in /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist to notice any improvement.



hi thanks, i have all mirrors uncommented and its  in default order.
will look into powerpill.
what about yaourt, is that recommended ??


----------



## kalpik (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Ofcourse! That's HIGHLY recommended! Best frontend to pacman.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Has anyone tried Chakra, an Arch-Linux based but with Graphical Install together with KdeMod?


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Yaourt is great if you are newbie like me.There are talks of the latest version having security issues though.Check out the comments here:
*aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=5863


rahimveron said:


> Has anyone tried Chakra, an Arch-Linux based but with Graphical Install together with KdeMod?


Wow...Sounds like something good for me, but can't download.Will have to wait for LFY/Digit/Others to bundle it.[fat chance of that happening though...]


----------



## Rahim (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

I got to know about Chakra froma poster's comments in a review of Arch Linux on Distrowatch.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Got powerpill working, will test it today at 2 Am . lol.
Read the comments, so going to wait for yaourt.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

hey guys, I installed compiz and compiz-fusion.
that is pacman -S comipz compiz-fusion

but compiz does not work in gnome , works in failsafe gnome properly.
compiz --replace command will make everything on desktop to dis appear in regular gnome session, works though in failsafe gnome.

and if i start gnome with desktop manager as compiz, it starts and stops right in boot.
and gnome failsafe with compiz as default boots properly.

but can start it via fusion-icon, but this puts a icon in system tray.
what's the problem and how do I fix it ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Was there something in gnome settings ?
I think you can choose Emerald as the window manager. (pacman -S emerald)
And choose default session type as Compiz Fusion.

PS: Me not using gnome for a long time, so forgot options.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

In gnome settings ?? Where do you find this ????
There is gconf-editor, With that you can navigate to session and change the window manager string from metacity to compiz.
I don't know about your method. Tell more.

Emerald can be set easily via *emerald --replace*. No issues or problems with Emerald.

Is there any way to get *fusion-icon* started right after GDM login, before anything loads ? It would then be great.

What's the big difference really between KDE and KdeMod !!??????

Also KdeMod install screwed the GNOME system a bit. I like Gnome.
I got all the packages now going for a clean re-install. 
I have had my first experience now. This time things should be done neatly with no mess.

I hit kdemod-complete, what a mess, won't do that again. Will stick to Arch Principles.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Hey guys wanted to install Arch last night but during "Install Packages"  the install gives error saying "This package is newer than Core version". How can that be as i am doing a fresh install.

BTW that Chakra install hungs in the middle  so went the Arch way.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^^ Strange Error. I did not get any such error.
What did you choose the the source as ?? CD right ?
Download the latest ISO from Downloads Page.

Don't download from link given in Wiki. Its very old.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

^Yes it was quite stange..will download the iso this weekend.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*



rahimveron said:


> Hey guys wanted to install Arch last night but during "Install Packages"  the install gives error saying "This package is newer than Core version". How can that be as i am doing a fresh install.
> 
> BTW that Chakra install hungs in the middle  so went the Arch way.


you have enabled the [testing] repo, hence you have got unstable packages.

i would suggest you to disable [tesitng] repo from pacman.conf
and do
pacman -Syu


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The Dark Side :Arch Linux*

Bump


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2011)

A bump from me too. Back at using Arch full-time. 

Currently using KDE 4.6 - a few glitches with KNetworkManager which were  not there earlier in 4.5.x.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 30, 2011)

^Does wireless works in K?


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^Does wireless works in K?


It works. I use networkmanager for that. And then I use KNetworkManager as the graphical frontend which is now showing some glitches. I have to manually enter my password twice to connect to my Wifi network (when I boot). It used to connect automatically earlier in KDE 4.5.x.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

A small note for Arch users using HP printers.

If you'll try using *hp-setup* to configure your printer after installing *hplip*, you'll face problems because for Arch */usr/bin/python* is for Python 3 now. */usr/bin/python2* is for Python 2.7.


----------



## gk2k (Feb 1, 2011)

I was trying to get my Arch system up and running but I am facing a problem...I installed Arch Linux from the core image...But my internet connection requires me to login form the browser to connect to the internet(I am using reliance broadband)

I tried using the command line "links" browser but I am not able to login through it as it does not have cookies enabled in it...Can any one please help me?


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

People having Canon CanoScan LiDE 100, 110, 200 and 210 can rejoice as the development version of Sane fully supports them now. 



gk2k said:


> I was trying to get my Arch system up and running but I am facing a problem...I installed Arch Linux from the core image...But my internet connection requires me to login form the browser to connect to the internet(I am using reliance broadband)
> 
> I tried using the command line "links" browser but I am not able to login through it as it does not have cookies enabled in it...Can any one please help me?


Personally I prefer *elinks* and it has cookies enabled by default. Sorry, for the late reply.


----------



## gk2k (Feb 16, 2011)

> Personally I prefer elinks and it has cookies enabled by default. Sorry, for the late reply.



Is it there in the default installation package list? I'll try installing Arch some time later when my Ubuntu crashes. Currently i'm happy with my Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2011)

gk2k said:


> Is it there in the default installation package list?


yup, it is.


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2011)

*[Solved] arch installer stuck on grub screen*

the installer is stuck on the grub screen.

only reboot option works, rest of the options bring me back to the same grub menu. the "boot Arch" option in set to continuous loop.

installing from usb drive, fat32, 4 gb. .iso image put on usb via "universal usb installer" on windows.


*===========EDIT : SOLVED============*

no problem, i used linux live usb creator, running fine now


----------



## nims11 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: [Solved] arch installer stuck on grub screen*



doomgiver said:


> the installer is stuck on the grub screen.
> 
> only reboot option works, rest of the options bring me back to the same grub menu. the "boot Arch" option in set to continuous loop.
> 
> ...



i too faced the same problem while making usb installer for ARCH using universal installer, also it failed with linux live usb creator and unetbootin. then i made my usb bootable using the *dd* command in linux and i was able to install it thru USB


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2011)

now its stuck with the hdd partition scheme.

all the partitions are already defined, /boot, /, swap, /home
but the 3rd option (set mounts manually) does not show all the devices only /sda5, /sda6 are shown


----------



## nims11 (May 24, 2011)

you didnt do the auto-prepare thing, right?


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2011)

nope, fixed it now. booted into live mode (crunchbang) used gparted to manually set partitions again.

now im trying to configure the stuff


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

Is installing arch linux easier than installing gentoo. Didn't really have a good time installing Gentoo. I wasted tonnes of hours downloading and compiling + ended up starting all over again with the installation after messing up..


----------



## doomgiver (May 25, 2011)

what to use on Arch?
kde? gnome? openbox? (im a fan of openbox, and blackbox, and bblean  )


----------



## hellknight (May 25, 2011)

You can install anything that you want.. Openbox is good, but make sure that you read the wiki before installing it.. I've used both KDE & GNOME On it.. both of 'em rule.. currently on GNOME 3..


----------



## doomgiver (May 25, 2011)

the wiki is as long as an encyclopedia. my eyes hurt from so much reading.
i've spent the whole day configuring arch. if anything goes kaput, im gonna blow up.


----------



## nims11 (May 25, 2011)

KDE!!!


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

no kde!!! too heavy.

im going for openbox

ok, compare kde/openbox/gnome for me.
remember that i am using an old computer 2-3 years old


----------



## ico (May 26, 2011)

I use KDE on Arch on my 7 year old machine.


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

tell me how to make it lighter.
something like this :
*digi-thal.de/~p4ddY/kde_mobile.png
*i.imgur.com/UeoyS.png
*i169.photobucket.com/albums/u239/Draco_occidentalis/Linux/KDE-exercise-clean.png

i really hate the icons in the taskbar. cant i replace them with plain single color smaller icons?
i want a clean simple FLAT taskbar ( i hate curvy bars, i hope you understand) with just icons, or like openbox's bar. 
is there any option to set the font of the taskbar/panel?
i want to change the stupid kde icon and replace it with arch's icon.

everything looks too big, is there an option to scale stuff down (using 1024x8**)

the start screen is way too slow

and where is the shutdown button? im shutting it down from the command line.

no thanks, i like openbox better, kde sucks


----------



## ico (May 26, 2011)

There is an option for everything, but I guess you are not willing browse for a while. Sorry, the only thing which sucks is the mentality of randomly jumping on to conclusions.

Here's how it looked in my laptop: *img98.imageshack.us/img98/9260/snapshot11y.th.png

Continue with OpenBox anyways.


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

the problem is, i cant find any options to modify stuff.
at least in openbox i have a file/obconf that i can modify.

deleted kde.

never again.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> the problem is, i cant find any options to modify stuff.
> at least in openbox i have a file/obconf that i can modify.
> 
> deleted kde.
> ...


Can't say anything.


----------



## nims11 (May 27, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> i really hate the icons in the taskbar. cant i replace them with plain single color smaller icons?
> i want a clean simple FLAT taskbar ( i hate curvy bars, i hope you understand) with just icons, or like openbox's bar.
> is there any option to set the font of the taskbar/panel?
> i want to change the stupid kde icon and replace it with arch's icon.
> ...



all the cons you pointed out can be solved through the customization offered by KDE.


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2011)

then please, do tell me.... im listening


----------



## nims11 (May 27, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> i really hate the icons in the taskbar. cant i replace them with plain single color smaller icons?



yes you can change the icons pretty easily through the KDE system settings->app appearance. you can also change a particular icon by right click->properties



doomgiver said:


> i want a clean simple FLAT taskbar ( i hate curvy bars, i hope you understand) with just icons, or like openbox's bar.


if you hate the curves, change the widget style from sys settings->app appearance



doomgiver said:


> is there any option to set the font of the taskbar/panel?
> i want to change the stupid kde icon and replace it with arch's icon.


you can change the fonts through system settings. the KDE icon on the application launcher can be canged through-
application menu launcher settings->options



doomgiver said:


> everything looks too big, is there an option to scale stuff down (using 1024x8**)
> the start screen is way too slow



what's your current resolution? change it from system settings->display and monitor. have you installed proper video drivers?
for the start screen,disabling the desktop effects from system settings may help


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2011)

well, i tried it out, worked good,

i think i am expecting too much from kde. dont take this personally, but sorry, kde is not my style.


----------



## sygeek (May 27, 2011)

Perhaps it sucks for him and it is his personal opinion. Even I don't like KDE, but that doesn't mean it sucks for you guys. Neither of you guys are wrong in your sense. This is just like talking about likes and dislikes of food items:
I say ice-cream sucks, you say it is sweeeet and "perhaps I'm not 20 years old"!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

Move on please guys.

Most of your problems are solvable Doomgiver. Also try disabling the 3D in Kwin as it may give few problems with certain graphics drivers.
Regarding Shutdown, are you sure that you're using KDM as Login Manager?



ico said:


> I am fully in support of this.


Yup. I can understand though KDE not being a cup of tea for some people, personally it ain't for me either, at least not yet. That doesn't mean you can call it "it sux", it is like dismissing a browser you don't like as a "Page Loader".


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2011)

ok, i clarify, when i said "it 'sux'" i meant, it sucks for me, not it sucks in general.
i was just expressing my experience of it, and it didnt mean that it was actually sucky or whatever.

yes, most of my problems are solvable, but i've decided to go the openbox way.
there's an openbox/xfce page im looking at right now, and a plain openbox one too.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup. I can understand though KDE not being a cup of tea for some people, personally it ain't for me either, at least not yet. That doesn't mean you can call it "it sux", it is like dismissing a browser you don't like as a "Page Loader".


I actually dislike KDE.  and I haven't said "XYZ sucks" or "XYZ is a page loader" in the forum. Have I?


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2011)

so why did you tell me to use kde :grumpy:
i told you i was interested in openbox

now i have to get it out of the system, or do a complete reinstall, to get the gunk out of the system



Liverpool_fan said:


> Regarding Shutdown, are you sure that you're using KDM as Login Manager?


its very weird, i dont have an option of login manager.
i have manually added an option of shutdown to the classic menu.



Liverpool_fan said:


> it is like dismissing a browser you don't like as a "Page Loader".


epic. and good enough for ico to use as his sig. +1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

How are you "loading the GUI at startup"? KDM as a daemon /etc/rc.conf or not? Or runlevel?

You don't need to reinstall, just remove the KDE packages, install the DE of your choice as set its Login Manager or just edit .xinitrc starting your session.
Try LXDE really, it's quite slick.



ico said:


> I actually dislike KDE.  and I haven't said "XYZ sucks" or "XYZ is a page loader" in the forum. Have I?



I was just giving an example.


----------



## dalglish_7 (May 27, 2011)

# pacman -Rs kde


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> How are you "loading the GUI at startup"? KDM as a daemon /etc/rc.conf or not? Or runlevel?
> 
> You don't need to reinstall, just remove the KDE packages, install the DE of your choice as set its Login Manager or just edit .xinitrc starting your session.
> Try LXDE really, it's quite slick.
> I was just giving an example.


there is a screen with a background image. i put in my login in a box, and then the regular kde fuzzy icons come into view.
im confused, what does a display/login manager do? just put a login screen?
correct me if i am wrong, a DE has WM?



dalglish_7 said:


> # pacman -Rs kde


thanks! pacman -Rnsc kde

*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=54329

what is the difference between a panel and a tray?


----------



## nims11 (May 27, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> there is a screen with a background image. i put in my login in a box, and then the regular kde fuzzy icons come into view.
> im confused, what does a display/login manager do? just put a login screen?
> correct me if i am wrong, a DE has WM?



login manager just logs you in and starts the desktop environment. WM is a part of DE(Kwin is the WM for KDE)


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

*ARCH- network problem if modem not on during booting*

when the modem is not on during the booting of ARCH linux, i does not detect it after i turn modem on after boot time, ARCH doesnt detect it and i have to restart with modem on during boot. i think it is due to the failing of network daemon during boot up. i couldnt get help using google as i didnt know what to search for. also the thread title is also quite LAME.


EDIT: problem solved, installed networkmanager and replaced the network daemon with networkmanager. boot time is now faster!!


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: ARCH- network problem if modem not on during booting*



nims11 said:


> EDIT: problem solved, installed networkmanager and replaced the network daemon with networkmanager. boot time is now faster!!


Good job. I was going to tell you to use networkmanager. 

Also do this:

# pacman -S kdeplasma-applets-networkmanagement


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 7, 2011)

so just replacing daemons will reduce boot-time?
mine is around 10-15 secs


----------



## nims11 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: ARCH- network problem if modem not on during booting*



ico said:


> Good job. I was going to tell you to use networkmanager.
> 
> Also do this:
> 
> # pacman -S kdeplasma-applets-networkmanagement



will try it after my internet is working at home



doomgiver said:


> so just replacing daemons will reduce boot-time?
> mine is around 10-15 secs



yes, the default network daemon takes a lot of time during boot.(longer if you arent connected to the network). i don't know about other daemons but i will try to play with them.

also there is something called backgrounding of daemons by placing an "@" before the daemon name in rc.conf to speed up. but there are some restrictions. anybody has an idea about it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: ARCH- network problem if modem not on during booting*



nims11 said:


> will try it after my internet is working at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sure try moving the daemons which don't have dependencies to the background. It speeds up the boot by a couple of seconds.


----------



## gk2k (Jun 25, 2011)

Finally I installed Arch Linux. Not that difficult getting a GUI up and running as made to feel


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah, but configuring it to your tastes is a *****.

my conky is still broken, and i cant figure out how to use custom themes with the file manager (pcmanfm)


----------



## hellknight (Jun 25, 2011)

I installed KDE on Arch Linux coz I wasn't satisfied with GNOME 3. But still, it uses minimum amount of resources compared to other distros like Fedora & Ubuntu. BTW, I'm using 64-bit version. Which version are you guys using?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2011)

Arch (AMD64) with Gnome. KDE is laggy for me for whatever reason.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 25, 2011)

32 bit. openbox with tint2


----------



## hellknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Update :- There is a new */etc/rc.conf.pacnew* file in the system if you've updated Arch Linux recently. It is very easy to configure. Make this the default rc.conf file and rename the old file to rc.conf.old.

It has some updated BSD init scripts. The older one gives warnings if you try to run it on an updated system but it still works..


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 27, 2011)

system is idle for 2 days, doing photoshop work on win7 laptop


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2011)

Evince has horrible font rendering. Rest of apps are fine. Any fix for it?


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2011)

Evince is working fine on my system.. Care to share a screenshot and explain what's bugging you?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 11, 2011)

i facing problems with usb_modeswitch (to run USB 3g modems in linux) in ARCH.
after installing it through pacman and then executing it, i get the following error -:
usb_modeswitch: error while loading shared libraries: libusb-0.1.so.4
i get this same error after uninstalling it and then building source of a newer version (which is not in the repository yet). googled about it and found no help.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 11, 2011)

Is your USB blacklisted? If not then blacklist it & if yes then vice-versa.. try this.. moreover, have you tried building via AUR?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 12, 2011)

^^
1. i installed through pacman. it installed but it threw the shared library error when i started it.
2. i removed it and  downloaded the source. but it gave the same error when i tried to compile it.

even if the USB is not plugged in, the above errors should not be there as they are not dependent on USB.

okay its working now. removed usbutils, reinstalled it, reinstalled usb_modeswitch and then used networkmanager-applet to connect. network manager applet had a preconfigured profile for my MTS MBLAZE!!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 12, 2011)

So that was the problem with your outdated stuff from AUR i guess.. use this command to update AUR as well as the system..
*yaourt -Syu --aur*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally I decided to switch to Linux as Gaming on this laptop (sig) isn't possible anymore.
I decided to go with Arch because I liked "The Arch Way".

It took me the whole day to personalize it (Getting wifi to work was a PITA ).

Boot time (Grub to login) : 18 sec
Resume from Hibernate : 4-5 sec
Its awesome. 

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/3366/201107162322251280x800s.png

Fonts in Firefox are really F'ed up. How do I fix those?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 17, 2011)

^^did you did this?


> pacman -S ttf-ms-fonts ttf-dejavu


i don't know if they will solve your problem but i do this during customization phase and i don't face any probs.

some guy also had this problem in arch forum and he solved it by disabling bitmap fonts.
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration#Disable_bitmap_fonts

btw which Desktop Environment?KDE?   (EDIT: got it from the screenshot thread. Xfce)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 17, 2011)

^
Error: Not found ttf-ms-fonts

EDIT: Found in the AUR.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 17, 2011)

Query :- Are you guys experiencing random freezing of GNOME 3 desktop with NVIDIA's proprietary drivers? 

My desktop was freezing multiple times, so I uninstalled it and switched to KDE for the time being.. Will get back to GNOME 3 once 3.1 gets released..

I'm also pasting the output of my *rc.conf* file to help new users.. Mods , please move it to the front page for the benefit of all.. this file is with a static ip address..


```
#
# /etc/rc.conf - Main Configuration for Arch Linux
#

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# LOCALIZATION
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# LOCALE: available languages can be listed with the 'locale -a' command
# DAEMON_LOCALE: If set to 'yes', use $LOCALE as the locale during daemon
# startup and during the boot process. If set to 'no', the C locale is used.
# HARDWARECLOCK: set to "UTC" or "localtime", any other value will result
#   in the hardware clock being left untouched (useful for virtualization)
#   Note: Using "localtime" is discouraged.
# TIMEZONE: timezones are found in /usr/share/zoneinfo
# KEYMAP: keymaps are found in /usr/share/kbd/keymaps
# CONSOLEFONT: found in /usr/share/kbd/consolefonts (only needed for non-US)
# CONSOLEMAP: found in /usr/share/kbd/consoletrans
# USECOLOR: use ANSI color sequences in startup messages
# VERBOSE: Verbose level (from 1 to 8). man 3 syslog for level info
#
LOCALE="en_US.UTF-8"
DAEMON_LOCALE="no"
HARDWARECLOCK="localtime"
TIMEZONE="Asia/Kolkata"
KEYMAP="us"
CONSOLEFONT=
CONSOLEMAP=
USECOLOR="yes"
VERBOSE="3"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# HARDWARE
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# MODULES: Modules to load at boot-up. Blacklisting is no longer supported.
#   Replace every !module by an entry as on the following line in a file in
#   /etc/modprobe.d:
#     blacklist module
#   See "man modprobe.conf" for details.
#
MODULES=(powernow-k8 cpufreq_ondemand cpufreq_powersave vboxdrv vboxnetflt )
# Udev settle timeout (default to 30)
UDEV_TIMEOUT=30

# Scan for FakeRAID (dmraid) Volumes at startup
USEDMRAID="no"

# Scan for BTRFS volumes at startup
USEBTRFS="no"

# Scan for LVM volume groups at startup, required if you use LVM
USELVM="no"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# NETWORKING
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# HOSTNAME: Hostname of machine. Should also be put in /etc/hosts
#
HOSTNAME="AX-64"

# Use 'ip addr' or 'ls /sys/class/net/' to see all available interfaces.
#
# Wired network setup
#   - interface: name of device (required)
#   - address: IP address (leave blank for DHCP)
#   - netmask: subnet mask (ignored for DHCP)
#   - gateway: default route (ignored for DHCP)
# 
# Static IP example
# interface=eth0
# address=192.168.0.2
# netmask=255.255.255.0
# gateway=192.168.0.1
#
# DHCP example
# interface=eth0
# address=
# netmask=
# gateway=

interface=eth0
address=192.168.1.2
netmask=255.255.255.0
gateway=192.168.1.1

# Setting this to "yes" will skip network shutdown.
# This is required if your root device is on NFS.
NETWORK_PERSIST="no"

# Enable these netcfg profiles at boot-up. These are useful if you happen to
# need more advanced network features than the simple network service
# supports, such as multiple network configurations (ie, laptop users)
#   - set to 'menu' to present a menu during boot-up (dialog package required)
#   - prefix an entry with a ! to disable it
#
# Network profiles are found in /etc/network.d
#
# This requires the netcfg package
#
#NETWORKS=(main)

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# DAEMONS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# Daemons to start at boot-up (in this order)
#   - prefix a daemon with a ! to disable it
#   - prefix a daemon with a @ to start it up in the background
#
# If something other takes care of your hardware clock (ntpd, dual-boot...)
# you should disable 'hwclock' here.
#
DAEMONS=(hwclock @acpid syslog-ng network netfs dkms_autoinstaller sshd @crond @alsa dbus kdm @cupsd @cpufreq)
```
So here's the explanation.. I'll start it with sections..

*HARDWARECLOCK="localtime"* /* Keep it localtime if you've dual boot, keep it to UTC if you're using Arch only */
*TIMEZONE="Asia/Kolkata"* /* This is the timezone where I live in. Change it according to your needs */
*KEYMAP="us" * /* The keymap of your keyboard layout. */
*USECOLOR="yes" * /* Implies if you want to use color in the terminal/konsole */


*Modules section *

Here you can load the modules you want. Some of them are automatically detected these ones were not, so I loaded them here in the file
*
MODULES=(powernow-k8 cpufreq_ondemand cpufreq_powersave vboxdrv vboxnetflt)
*
/*Explanation of the above modules*/

*powernow-k8* = For AMD K8 & K10 power management. Don't know about Zacate, Llano & Bulldozer series
*cpufreq_ondemand* = On demand cpu frequency management. It is used for giving applications the necessary processing power
*cpu_powersave* = Power saving profile for CPU. A must for laptop users
*vboxdrv* = Virtualbox driver. Only if you've installed Virtualbox.
*vboxnetflt* = Virtualbox net driver. Only if you've installed Virtualbox.

*USEMRAID="no"* /*Yes if you've RAID*/
*USEBTRFS="no" */*Yes if you're using Btrfs file system*/
*USELVM="no" */*Yes if you're using Logical Volume Manager (learn about it, it is very helpful though) */

*NETWORKING Section*

*HOSTNAME="AX-64"* /* This is the hostname of my machine. */

/*For DHCP */

*interface=eth0
address=
netmask=
gateway=
*

/*For static IP */ (boots quickly, if you set it to static IP)
*
interface=eth0
address=192.168.1.2 * /* Change it to the desired one. This is my PCs address */
*netmask=255.255.255.0
gateway=192.168.1.1* /* This is my router's address. Your's can be 192.168.0.1 too. (Issue *ifconfig* in the terminal to look what's yours) */

* Daemons Section *
*
DAEMONS=(hwclock @acpid syslog-ng network netfs dkms_autoinstaller sshd @crond @alsa dbus hal kdm @cups @cpufreq) *

/*Explanation*/
*hwclock* = system set to hardware clock
*acpid* = Advance configuration & power interface daemon. For power-management
*syslog-ng* = For starting system log daemon
*network* = To start the network
*netfs* = Network file systems such as SMB, NFS etc. If you don't require it, remove it.
*dkms_autoinstaller* = Dynamic Kernel Module Support. It automatically compiles modules when a new kernel is installed. A must have for everyone.
*sshd* = Secure shell daemon. For ssh login. Optional
*crond* = Cron daemon. A must have
*alsa, dbus * = Two very important daemon. Required or else no sound, graphics etc.
*kdm* = K Desktop Manager req for KDE. GDM for GNOME.
*cupsd* = For printing. Optional.
*cpufreq* = for CPU frequency scaling.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Query :- Are you guys experiencing random freezing of GNOME 3 desktop with NVIDIA's proprietary drivers?


Nope.



hellknight said:


> I'm also pasting the output of my *rc.conf* file to help new users.. Mods , please move it to the front page for the benefit of all.. this file is with a static ip address..


Can you do some explaining about rc.conf above your file? Need some context to it in the OP. Try to explain as much as possible.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 18, 2011)

OK.. will do that.. so that means, there's some kind of problem with my installation.. even KDE crashed.. what can it be..


----------



## nims11 (Jul 18, 2011)

maybe some problem with the 'X' or your drivers


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2011)

hellknight said:


> OK.. will do that.. so that means, there's some kind of problem with my installation.. even KDE crashed.. what can it be..



Try xf86-video-nouveau and nouveau-dri and report back.

Added your file and explanation btw.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks.. I was also thinking of reverting to xf86-video-nouveau.. But Internet's been acting up today..

*Update 1 :-* I think that I may have found the culprit for the system freeze under Arch & BSOD in Windows.

The problem is with the current NVIDIA drivers I think. Because, I got BSOD in dxgmms1.sys file under Windows 7 and when I tried to research it I found out that the error is of drivers. I even took out my RAM, Graphics card, cleaned them and then re-inserted them, but still no use.

I'll wait for the new drivers.

*Update 2 :- *Speaking of drivers, I'm installing the latest NVIDIA drivers, 275.19-1 on Arch Linux. They're being pushed to the system as I'm typing this. Will keep you guys update.

Btw, It is about time, we should change the thread title to , The Bright Side :- Arch Linux 

* Update 3 * :- Installed the new drivers, now I can boot in to tty when it crashes. I'm posting the output of my *xorg.conf* file :-


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.21  (buildmeister@builder101)  Thu Nov  4 21:47:28 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "dri2"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "AOC"
    ModelName      "F22"
    Option	   "DPI" "96 x 96"
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
EndSection
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2011)

To everyone who experiences random crashes, have you tried the LTS kernel ? Me been using it since the main kernel hates my laptop. Anyway, the 2.6.32-series LTS kernel *just works*.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 20, 2011)

Found the fault.. It was a RAM module that caused freezes & BSODs.. Kingston KVR800D2N6/2G to be precise.. Glad that its covered with lifetime warranty, will claim the warranty tomorrow..


----------



## docfido86 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey there fellas!

I'm a newbie to the Linux world (introduced to Ubuntu 2 months back). I've been fascinated by this open-source community (all you guys).

I read that Arch Linux is not for newbies and that drove me to try it. I've learnt more about linux in a weekend than I've learnt in 2 months (Well! It ain't a whole lot actually, but still   ). 

I've gotten so far as
1. Installing the base system.
2. Configuring my wireless network (I'm still having trouble figuring out how to configure my ethernet broadband, although I'm able to access the same connection through the wireless network).
3. Updating the base system.
4. Installing X and the video drivers.
5. Installing Fluxbox (I had to choose between going for a Window Manager and a Desktop Environment. I thought it would be more fun this way).
6. ......

Now I'm stuck at a point where I'm not sure what I have to do next. I'm actually able to get fluxbox running from the CLI.

I'm having trouble finding a page which can give me instructions about 
1. How to go about installing the programs that go best with fluxbox.
(a list of 'program categories' most used by an average desktop user, so that I don't miss out on essential programs).
2. Finetune the startup process.

I'd appreciate any good and clear links on the above topics. Can someone also answer 2 more questions for me? 
1. I have also downloaded LXDE and am able to start it up on my Arch setup. Now, suppose I build a desktop environment on top of the Fluxbox WM, will it interfere with the LXDE? Can I have the choice of loading either of the two DE's?
2. I have a 'broadband' account with BSNL where I connect with a username and password. Is this a static IP address or is it a dynamic address (DHCP?) ? How do I setup the wired ethernet connection?

Thanks and cheers!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 20, 2011)

The answers are as under :-

1. Go to the Fluxbox site, there you can find which packages work well with it. But, I think that GTK packages should work well.
2. Read the first page of the thread. I've posted details of *rc.conf* file. Just edit it to your needs

On to the second sets of questions.

1. LXDE will work fine. You just need to choose which DE you want to load from the login screen. I have both KDE & GNOME installed and both work well.
2. BSNL gives a dynamic account. But if you dial from the system i.e. your computer, you need to install pppoe package which will help your regarding BSNL account. Moreover, it is better if you keep the settings in the router in the 'always on' mode. Then you can go either DHCP or static IP. Go for static IP for fast startup. DHCP, if you have other devices in your household.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 20, 2011)

docfido86 said:


> 1. I have also downloaded LXDE and am able to start it up on my Arch setup. Now, suppose I build a desktop environment on top of the Fluxbox WM, will it interfere with the LXDE? Can I have the choice of loading either of the two DE's?



no it won't interfere. i suggest you to first install a display manager (GDM,KDM,LXDM,etc) to enable graphical login and to get the benefit of graphically choosing your desired desktop environment.

all your other questions are answered convincingly by hellknight


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 20, 2011)

docfido86 said:


> 1. How to go about installing the programs that go best with fluxbox.
> (a list of 'program categories' most used by an average desktop user, so that I don't miss out on essential programs).


*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lightweight_Applications
*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=88515



> 2. Finetune the startup process.


*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Speed-up_Boot


----------



## docfido86 (Jul 21, 2011)

@hellknight & nims11: Thanks for your replies, guys. 

@Ishu Gupta: Thanks for the links, mate.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 14, 2011)

hellknight said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> 1. LXDE will work fine. You just need to choose which DE you want to load from the login screen. *I have both KDE & GNOME installed and both work well*.
> 
> ..



How did/do you switch between KDE and GNOME? I have GNOME installed but now want to try out KDE so I want to know if there is a way to switch between the 2 at log on. {something like selecting OSes at boot}

btw do you use GDM/KDM/SLiM or something else?


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2011)

you can always switch at _log on_. You get the option of which session you want to choose when you login from kdm/gdm.


----------



## iTwenty (Aug 16, 2011)

With proper configuration of .xinitrc and .bash_profile, display managers aren't even necessary
I have following in my .xinitrc:

```
# Start KDE
# exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch startkde

# Start dwm
 exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session ~/.dwm/autostart.sh

# Start compiz
# exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session ~/.compiz/autostart.sh

# Start xmonad
# exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session ~/.xmonad/autostart.sh
```

.zprofile (.bash_profile for bash users):

```
if [[ $DISPLAY = "" && `tty` = /dev/tty1 ]]; then
 exec xinit > /home/itwenty/.xinit-log 2>&1
fi
```

/etc/inittab is set to boot to runlevel 3. If I login from tty1, my .zprofile starts an X session with the DE/WM I have uncommented in my .xinitrc


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

^ well, that is true too. I gave him a more newb friendly answer.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2011)

Information for AMD/ATi users annoyed by the fan speed and noise: **wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Powersaving*


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2011)

I have the core image loaded on a pendrive. Saw a text input based install system. Typed restart and moved on to Win. The problem is that I have Ubuntu on dual-boot. Need to remove that before I try an install. Let me see how it goes. Finding time for these things has become so difficult.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 6, 2011)

what? i find text based installs faster and more "enjoyable" than gui installs.
i feel safer using the command line, dunno why.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys I installed Arch and Gnome. Now when I start gnome it says "Oh no, gnome failed to start properly, please logout and try again."

I tried /usr/sbin/gdm, it says /usr/sbin/gdm-binary symbol lookup error /usr/sbin/gdm undefined symbol g_cclosure_marshal_generic

Any ideas??


----------



## nims11 (Nov 22, 2011)

is the *X* starting?


----------



## hellknight (Nov 22, 2011)

^^Reinstall GDM.. error with binary may be rectified via re-installing..


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2011)

ico said:


> A small note for Arch users using HP printers.
> 
> If you'll try using *hp-setup* to configure your printer after installing *hplip*, you'll face problems because for Arch */usr/bin/python* is for Python 3 now. */usr/bin/python2* is for Python 2.7.


A year hence, and you'll still face this problem while installing proprietary plugin for hplip.

Solution?

Just a while before installing the plugin, rename /usr/bin/python to python4lol. Rename /usr/bin/python2 to python. And continue installing. Rename them back to normal afterwards.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry guys, I forgot to update, I solved the problem, I just updated the OS and it got solved automatically. pacman -Syu


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2011)

ROFLMAO 


```
:: Retrieving packages from multilib...
error: failed retrieving file 'wine-1.3.35-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz' from mirror.cse.iitk.ac.in : Success
warning: resuming download of wine-1.3.35-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz not possible; starting over
 wine-1.3.35-1-x86_64                                                          26.6M   25.1K/s 00:18:09 [#############################################################] 100%
```

if you did not find the above funny, scroll to the right and read the second line properly


----------



## nims11 (Dec 18, 2011)

the iitk repo mirror can be really crappy sometimes(especially because of its lack of resuming), so i don't use it.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2011)

I use Finnish mirrors. Scandinavian mirrors are the best.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, why is "failed to retrieve" termed as a "success" ?


----------



## hellknight (Jan 14, 2012)

So.. anyone tried teh *Arch Build System*. It compiles the packages like Gentoo and then installs them. Try it out.. 

*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Build_System


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2012)

^ yea. I've used it.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 14, 2012)

^^So, how was the response? And what do you prefer? Installing or compiling+installing?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2012)

ABS is sweet if you wanna install stuff that is not there by default. Problem is sometimes when installing software from AUR you end up having to take care of a lot of dependencies. This mainly happens when installing development tools and libraries that are not present in official repositories (android related, embedded systems related, etc).

If my laptop did not have a 1GB RAM bottleneck I would probably have switched to Fedora, which I think is the most developer friendly distro.

Having said that, Yaourt clears most of the problems with dependencies but I wish Arch had something as efficient as emerge/portage of gentoo


----------



## hellknight (Jan 17, 2012)

*Update* :- pacman just got updated to 4.0.1. It brings the new GPG signed packages. Install it first and then update your system. If you get an error regarding *yaourt & pacman-color,* uninstall them. After that it will install a new file called *pacman.conf.pacnew*. Rename the old *pacman.conf to pacman.conf.backup*. Then *cp pacman.conf.pacnew pacman.conf*. Then you can add the configuration of the yaourt repo to the new pacman.conf file. It's messy but it's worth it.


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2012)

ye. Just upgraded. 

Signed packages = great.

Now when are we going to see delta packages?


----------



## hellknight (Jan 17, 2012)

^^Literally stole my thoughts, ico.. The only thing that I miss when I migrated from Fedora to Arch Linux is the awesome delta RPM..


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2012)

*libreoffice-base-3.4.5-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz* - is anyone able to download this? I mean it gets completed to 100% and then there is a failed to retreive error.

I used 7 different mirrors. :/ Error on everyone.

Last 3 tries.



> error: failed retrieving file 'libreoffice-common-3.4.5-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz' from mirror.academica.fi : FTP response timeout
> error: failed retrieving file 'libreoffice-common-3.4.5-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz' from mirror.academica.fi : Connection time-out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hellknight (Jan 19, 2012)

Didn't get any problems here.. try changing the mirrors...


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

Found a good one. Fixed now.


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2012)

Installed KDEbase. I like KDE's visual treat.

What I really think they should do is, just adopt GNOME 3's workspace management in current model. It would be epic.

No need of any sort of panel at the top. Just get that window arrangement and work space switching when you take the mouse to the top left corner.

I'd call this KNODE.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2012)

You can switch windows in KDE4 just like GNOME 3 by dragging your mouse to top left (bit more precision). It's rather similar to the Compiz Scale plugin. Dynamic Workspace would be cool though.


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2012)

Removed KDE.

Because I realised one thing - I can't work in KDE. Infact, I can't work in anything other than GNOME 3.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 24, 2012)

Yup.. GNOME 3 is very,very productive.. KDE on the other hand is just flashy & blingy (for me). But there is one application on KDE that draws me towards it, AmaroK


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2012)

This was indeed a serious issue.

Even I had two System Settings. Do I like it? NO WAY!!!1 I get confused.

[Phoronix] GNOME & KDE Developers Go To Battle Over A Name

*'Formal complaint concerning the use of the name "System Settings" by' - MARC*

'Re: Formal complaint concerning the use of the name "System Settings"' - MARC


----------



## nims11 (Jan 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Removed KDE.
> 
> Because I realised one thing -* I can't work in KDE. Infact, I can't work in anything other than GNOME 3*.



interchange KDE and GNOME 3 for my case


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2012)

nims11 said:


> interchange KDE and GNOME 3 for my case


Watch this then.

[YOUTUBE]yRboWJhrSBo[/YOUTUBE]

That was just a demo. I work with 10-15 windows opened at once. 3 of them Browsers. One Terminal. A couple of IM windows. Gedit. File Browser. GIMP. And many more.

KDE = huge mess. GNOME 3 = just works.

And IM notifications are boss if I'm in some other workspace.

[YOUTUBE]lepXx1kDelo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nims11 (Jan 25, 2012)

GNOME - elegant and professional, true. Also the workspace implementation is quite impressive (better than KDE as it looked) as in the video. 
With 3 workspaces+Yakuake, i feel comfy with KDE. Also since i am quite lazy to reach my hands out to the mouse, KDE's flexible keyboard shortcuts for almost everything is a blessing for me.

I had tried GNOME 3 few weeks ago  and it was very elegant and minimalistic. Unfortunately, lack of *visible* customizations and non-intuitive interface made me switch back  . But the Mint's implementation of GNOME 3 is impressive and i would like to see something like that on my Arch.

PS : Installing GNOME 3 again...  Want to try it out again


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 27, 2012)

i ALWAYS told you guys kde sucks. now i stand vindicated.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm having some kind of problem with my *rc.conf* configuration in the modules section. The wiki says that I shouldn't enter anything in the modules section now. Here's the output of my file :-

```
#
# /etc/rc.conf - Main Configuration for Arch Linux
#

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# LOCALIZATION
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# LOCALE: available languages can be listed with the 'locale -a' command
# DAEMON_LOCALE: If set to 'yes', use $LOCALE as the locale during daemon
# startup and during the boot process. If set to 'no', the C locale is used.
# HARDWARECLOCK: set to "UTC" or "localtime", any other value will result
#   in the hardware clock being left untouched (useful for virtualization)
#   Note: Using "localtime" is discouraged.
# TIMEZONE: timezones are found in /usr/share/zoneinfo
# KEYMAP: keymaps are found in /usr/share/kbd/keymaps
# CONSOLEFONT: found in /usr/share/kbd/consolefonts (only needed for non-US)
# CONSOLEMAP: found in /usr/share/kbd/consoletrans
# USECOLOR: use ANSI color sequences in startup messages
# VERBOSE: Verbose level (from 1 to 8). man 3 syslog for level info
#
LOCALE="en_US.UTF-8"
DAEMON_LOCALE="no"
HARDWARECLOCK="localtime"
TIMEZONE="Asia/Kolkata"
KEYMAP="us"
CONSOLEFONT=
CONSOLEMAP=
USECOLOR="yes"
VERBOSE="3"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# HARDWARE
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# MODULES: Modules to load at boot-up. Blacklisting is no longer supported.
#   Replace every !module by an entry as on the following line in a file in
#   /etc/modprobe.d:
#     blacklist module
#   See "man modprobe.conf" for details.
#

MODULES=(microcode powernow-k8 cpufreq_ondemand cpufreq_powersave vboxdrv vboxnetflt )
# Udev settle timeout (default to 30)
UDEV_TIMEOUT=30

# Scan for FakeRAID (dmraid) Volumes at startup
USEDMRAID="no"

# Scan for BTRFS volumes at startup
USEBTRFS="no"

# Scan for LVM volume groups at startup, required if you use LVM
USELVM="no"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# NETWORKING
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# HOSTNAME: Hostname of machine. Should also be put in /etc/hosts
#
HOSTNAME="AX-64"

# Use 'ip addr' or 'ls /sys/class/net/' to see all available interfaces.
#
# Wired network setup
#   - interface: name of device (required)
#   - address: IP address (leave blank for DHCP)
#   - netmask: subnet mask (ignored for DHCP)
#   - gateway: default route (ignored for DHCP)
# 
# Static IP example
# interface=eth0
# address=192.168.0.2
# netmask=255.255.255.0
# gateway=192.168.0.1
#
# DHCP example
# interface=eth0
# address=
# netmask=
# gateway=

interface=eth0
address=192.168.1.2
netmask=255.255.255.0
gateway=192.168.1.1

# Setting this to "yes" will skip network shutdown.
# This is required if your root device is on NFS.
NETWORK_PERSIST="no"

# Enable these netcfg profiles at boot-up. These are useful if you happen to
# need more advanced network features than the simple network service
# supports, such as multiple network configurations (ie, laptop users)
#   - set to 'menu' to present a menu during boot-up (dialog package required)
#   - prefix an entry with a ! to disable it
#
# Network profiles are found in /etc/network.d
#
# This requires the netcfg package
#
#NETWORKS=(main)

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# DAEMONS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# Daemons to start at boot-up (in this order)
#   - prefix a daemon with a ! to disable it
#   - prefix a daemon with a @ to start it up in the background
#
# If something other takes care of your hardware clock (ntpd, dual-boot...)
# you should disable 'hwclock' here.
#
DAEMONS=(hwclock @acpid syslog-ng network netfs dkms_autoinstaller sshd @crond @alsa dbus hal gdm @cpufreq @cpu)
```

Can someone please post the output of your *rc.conf* file so I can see what is wrong. Everything is working fine, but I get some messages during the boot time.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's mine:

```
#
# /etc/rc.conf - Main Configuration for Arch Linux
#

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# LOCALIZATION
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# LOCALE: available languages can be listed with the 'locale -a' command
# DAEMON_LOCALE: If set to 'yes', use $LOCALE as the locale during daemon
# startup and during the boot process. If set to 'no', the C locale is used.
# HARDWARECLOCK: set to "", "UTC" or "localtime", any other value will result
#   in the hardware clock being left untouched (useful for virtualization)
#   Note: Using "localtime" is discouraged, using "" makes hwclock fall back
#   to the value in /var/lib/hwclock/adjfile
# TIMEZONE: timezones are found in /usr/share/zoneinfo
#   Note: if unset, the value in /etc/localtime is used unchanged
# KEYMAP: keymaps are found in /usr/share/kbd/keymaps
# CONSOLEFONT: found in /usr/share/kbd/consolefonts (only needed for non-US)
# CONSOLEMAP: found in /usr/share/kbd/consoletrans
# USECOLOR: use ANSI color sequences in startup messages
#
LOCALE="en_US.UTF-8"
DAEMON_LOCALE="no"
HARDWARECLOCK="localtime"
TIMEZONE="Asia/Kolkata"
KEYMAP="us"
CONSOLEFONT=
CONSOLEMAP=
USECOLOR="yes"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# HARDWARE
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# MODULES: Modules to load at boot-up. Blacklisting is no longer supported.
#   Replace every !module by an entry as on the following line in a file in
#   /etc/modprobe.d:
#     blacklist module
#   See "man modprobe.conf" for details.
#
MODULES=()

# Udev settle timeout (default to 30)
UDEV_TIMEOUT=30

# Scan for FakeRAID (dmraid) Volumes at startup
USEDMRAID="no"

# Scan for BTRFS volumes at startup
USEBTRFS="no"

# Scan for LVM volume groups at startup, required if you use LVM
USELVM="no"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# NETWORKING
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# HOSTNAME: Hostname of machine. Should also be put in /etc/hosts
#
HOSTNAME="omzoc"

# Use 'ip addr' or 'ls /sys/class/net/' to see all available interfaces.
#
# Wired network setup
#   - interface: name of device (required)
#   - address: IP address (leave blank for DHCP)
#   - netmask: subnet mask (ignored for DHCP) (optional, defaults to 255.255.255.0)
#   - broadcast: broadcast address (ignored for DHCP) (optional)
#   - gateway: default route (ignored for DHCP)
# 
# Static IP example
# interface=eth0
# address=192.168.0.2
# netmask=255.255.255.0
# broadcast=192.168.0.255
# gateway=192.168.0.1
#
# DHCP example
# interface=eth0
# address=
# netmask=
# gateway=

interface=
address=
netmask=
broadcast=
gateway=

# Setting this to "yes" will skip network shutdown.
# This is required if your root device is on NFS.
NETWORK_PERSIST="no"

# Enable these netcfg profiles at boot-up. These are useful if you happen to
# need more advanced network features than the simple network service
# supports, such as multiple network configurations (ie, laptop users)
#   - set to 'menu' to present a menu during boot-up (dialog package required)
#   - prefix an entry with a ! to disable it
#
# Network profiles are found in /etc/network.d
#
# This requires the netcfg package
#
#NETWORKS=(main)

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# DAEMONS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# Daemons to start at boot-up (in this order)
#   - prefix a daemon with a ! to disable it
#   - prefix a daemon with a @ to start it up in the background
#
# If something other takes care of your hardware clock (ntpd, dual-boot...)
# you should disable 'hwclock' here.
#
DAEMONS=(hwclock syslog-ng alsa dbus networkmanager netfs crond cupsd)
```


----------



## hellknight (Jan 30, 2012)

All modules are detected via the rc.conf file? What about the power savings of your processor?


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

well, actually the thing is, i5-2500k is really power efficient. So, I didn't bother with CPU frequency scaling related modules.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2012)

ico said:


> well, actually the thing is, i5-2500k is really power efficient. So, I didn't bother with CPU frequency scaling related modules.



You should.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ico.. one more question.. I tried your method but the kernel doesn't loads the virtualbox modules. Neither are the other modules loaded.. something's wrong.. But on the bright side, i'm getting full speed when copying files to NTFS partitions..


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

ok, I updated my rc.conf.

it's same apart from CPU Frequency Ondemand scaling.


```
#
# /etc/rc.conf - Main Configuration for Arch Linux
#

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# LOCALIZATION
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# LOCALE: available languages can be listed with the 'locale -a' command
# DAEMON_LOCALE: If set to 'yes', use $LOCALE as the locale during daemon
# startup and during the boot process. If set to 'no', the C locale is used.
# HARDWARECLOCK: set to "", "UTC" or "localtime", any other value will result
#   in the hardware clock being left untouched (useful for virtualization)
#   Note: Using "localtime" is discouraged, using "" makes hwclock fall back
#   to the value in /var/lib/hwclock/adjfile
# TIMEZONE: timezones are found in /usr/share/zoneinfo
#   Note: if unset, the value in /etc/localtime is used unchanged
# KEYMAP: keymaps are found in /usr/share/kbd/keymaps
# CONSOLEFONT: found in /usr/share/kbd/consolefonts (only needed for non-US)
# CONSOLEMAP: found in /usr/share/kbd/consoletrans
# USECOLOR: use ANSI color sequences in startup messages
#
LOCALE="en_US.UTF-8"
DAEMON_LOCALE="no"
HARDWARECLOCK="localtime"
TIMEZONE="Asia/Kolkata"
KEYMAP="us"
CONSOLEFONT=
CONSOLEMAP=
USECOLOR="yes"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# HARDWARE
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# MODULES: Modules to load at boot-up. Blacklisting is no longer supported.
#   Replace every !module by an entry as on the following line in a file in
#   /etc/modprobe.d:
#     blacklist module
#   See "man modprobe.conf" for details.
#
MODULES=(coretemp acpi-cpufreq cpufreq_ondemand)

# Udev settle timeout (default to 30)
UDEV_TIMEOUT=30

# Scan for FakeRAID (dmraid) Volumes at startup
USEDMRAID="no"

# Scan for BTRFS volumes at startup
USEBTRFS="no"

# Scan for LVM volume groups at startup, required if you use LVM
USELVM="no"

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# NETWORKING
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# HOSTNAME: Hostname of machine. Should also be put in /etc/hosts
#
HOSTNAME="omzoc"

# Use 'ip addr' or 'ls /sys/class/net/' to see all available interfaces.
#
# Wired network setup
#   - interface: name of device (required)
#   - address: IP address (leave blank for DHCP)
#   - netmask: subnet mask (ignored for DHCP) (optional, defaults to 255.255.255.0)
#   - broadcast: broadcast address (ignored for DHCP) (optional)
#   - gateway: default route (ignored for DHCP)
# 
# Static IP example
# interface=eth0
# address=192.168.0.2
# netmask=255.255.255.0
# broadcast=192.168.0.255
# gateway=192.168.0.1
#
# DHCP example
# interface=eth0
# address=
# netmask=
# gateway=

interface=
address=
netmask=
broadcast=
gateway=

# Setting this to "yes" will skip network shutdown.
# This is required if your root device is on NFS.
NETWORK_PERSIST="no"

# Enable these netcfg profiles at boot-up. These are useful if you happen to
# need more advanced network features than the simple network service
# supports, such as multiple network configurations (ie, laptop users)
#   - set to 'menu' to present a menu during boot-up (dialog package required)
#   - prefix an entry with a ! to disable it
#
# Network profiles are found in /etc/network.d
#
# This requires the netcfg package
#
#NETWORKS=(main)

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# DAEMONS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
#
# Daemons to start at boot-up (in this order)
#   - prefix a daemon with a ! to disable it
#   - prefix a daemon with a @ to start it up in the background
#
# If something other takes care of your hardware clock (ntpd, dual-boot...)
# you should disable 'hwclock' here.
#
DAEMONS=(hwclock syslog-ng alsa dbus networkmanager netfs crond cupsd cpufreq)
```


----------



## nims11 (Jan 30, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^^ico.. one more question.. I tried your method but the kernel doesn't loads the *virtualbox modules*. Neither are the other modules loaded.. something's wrong.. But on the bright side, i'm getting full speed when copying files to NTFS partitions..



what is the error when loading modules through modprobe. like in
*modprobe vboxdrv*
?


----------



## njathan (Jan 31, 2012)

I've seen this happen quite a few times with other packages on an odd day. IMO this should either be a temporary error, or you need to fix the issues with the latest pacman major version.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 31, 2012)

^^Nims11, I can manually load the modules, I've even made a shell script & copied it to the /etc/rc.local file.. They're loading fine now, but now I'm getting very less copying speed on NTFS drives..


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry for cutting in....

I am new to Archlinux and would like to try it out on Virtualbox for Windows. I have an i5 lap and the x86-64 ISO, but when I try to boot into the iso from Virtualbox, i get the error "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - Please use a kernel appropriate to your CPU". Please help....or point me in the right direction.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ in settings for the virtual machine, goto System->Accelaration -> select *enable VT-x/AMD-V*


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2012)

Its enabled. Is there something wrong with the ISO?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 3, 2012)

Your Windows is x64 I hope.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 3, 2012)

Some of the laptops have this extension disabled from the BIOS. First check if your Windows is 64-bit or not. If yes, then reboot the system, open BIOS & enable the CPU extension if it is disabled.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2012)

FYI, I have an HP G6 lap, purchased late last year. Core i5+4 gigs RAM.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Your Windows is x64 I hope.



Yup, it is. But, since the iso is x86-64, I think it should not matter, right?



hellknight said:


> Some of the laptops have this extension disabled from the BIOS. First check if your Windows is 64-bit or not. If yes, then reboot the system, open BIOS & enable the CPU extension if it is disabled.



Will this option be available a laptop BIOS? I'll check anyway.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 3, 2012)

@hellknight
Processor?
Board?
Arch up to date or not?

Try to disable AMD Boost in BIOS if you have that option.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2012)

^^Everything's working fine now.. It's up-to-date.. I created a shell script & copied it to /etc/rc.local & it loads the required modules during boot. Sweet 

*Update*:- Just found out that AMD Fusion works well under Arch Linux. So, if any of you guys have a AMD fusion based product, please, oh please, try & install Arch Linux on it and tell me about it's hardware acceleration. I'll be getting E-350 based motherboard for my needs.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

^^

E-350 is expensive. Why not buy A6-3500 + A55M motherboard in the same price?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2012)

^^TDP dude.. TDP .. Thinking of getting Atom Dual Core + GT 210. BTW, what's the TDP of A6-3500?


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

TDP of A6-3500 is 65w. 

anyways, Intel and AMD rate TDPs differently.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2012)

^^Woah!! With an integrated graphics core.. That is awesome.. Now suggest a cheap motherboard to go with this baby..


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2V.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently installed Arch 64bit. And just updating the system using pacman -Syu. I haven't yet installed X.

The problem is, it's asking for replacing module-init-tools with core/kmod. If I answer yes it checks file integrity and all and lastly it throws error...


```
error: failed to commit transaction (conflicting files)
filesystem: /etc/mtab exists in filesystem
no packages were upgraded
```

And if I answer no there, it asks for removing module-init-tools on which answering both yes and no gets to the same errors as stated above.

I tried removing module-init-tools, but it looks like many imp. packages need it, like mkinitcpio, kernel, udev etc.

Also I'd like to state, things that I've already tried...
Previously I was getting two errors..
1. filesystem: /etc/mtab exists in filesystem (As stated above)
2. something same related to /etc/locale.d/locale.sh

So I tried removing both, but both gets generated on reboot.

So I did a bit of googling and did grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

BTW one more thing which I should mention, on boot df works fine. But after running pacman -Syu and getting those errors df says "df cannot read table of mounted file systems"

Same thing happens on removing /etc/mtab

Can anyone help me out here if someone has already gone through this??


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^

*Arch Linux - News: filesystem upgrade - manual intervention required*


```
pacman -S filesystem --force
```


----------



## hellknight (Feb 5, 2012)

Here .. see this.. *bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=132225

I went through this problem a long time back.. Don't know the solution 

Particularly, the third post..

*Offtopic*:- I think that this distro deserves an article in the Digit Magazine now. They can take all the input from our thread. It's been going on since four years.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2012)

Tried this?


```
ln -s /proc/self/mounts /etc/mtab
```


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2012)

Guys, I DLed the i686 version. Now I am at the part where it asks for packages, please tell me which ones to install.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot ico 

It worked. Sorry I didn't search at Arch Linux forums and all.

Thanks hellknight and LFC_Fan, ico's trick worked. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, I DLed the i686 version. Now I am at the part where it asks for packages, please tell me which ones to install.



You can go on with only core. Or if you think (for development needs) you may include core-devel.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2012)

Once done with installation, where do I go from there?


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Once done with installation, where do I go from there?


Follow this ---> *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide


----------



## DDIF (Feb 6, 2012)

Better yet for all newbie queries visit this:
Build a Killer Customized Arch Linux Installation (and Learn All About Linux in the Process)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks all 

Will keep you all posted with the progress.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Will keep you all posted with the progress.


Come over to IRC as well if you need help.

Me and LFC_fan should be around.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry, but how do you get on IRC. I mean, you gave that link last time when the forums went down for maintenance, but I didn't bookmark it then.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sorry, but how do you get on IRC. I mean, you gave that link last time when the forums went down for maintenance, but I didn't bookmark it then.



Do you use Opera??

If yes, then click here:

*irc://irc.freenode.net/krow*


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2012)

What about FF?

Isn't there a way to incorporate this IRC chat page as a widget into the Forum itself? I think it would be much more convenient.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What about FF?
> 
> Isn't there a way to incorporate this IRC chat page as a widget into the Forum itself? I think it would be much more convenient.


Chatzilla extension...but configuring it can be a bit confusing for first timers.

See Liverpool_fan's signature btw.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2012)

Will give it a shot....done plenty of tweaking before.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 6, 2012)

wow never knew arch linux runs on ARM 5-7.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 9, 2012)

I was getting some errors during the bootup. Upon investigating I found out that it was hal that was giving me errors. We no longer need hal now. So please remove it from your system & delete the hal from the rc.conf file.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2012)

i had removed it long time ago.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 9, 2012)

That was a long time ago. Your Arch installation is older than a year or what? 

Remove FAM as well if it's still there.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 9, 2012)

^Installed it in September 2010


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi.....I am new to Arch and never tried to install...Now want to try installing. So expect help from you all friends...

Installed once. but was stuck at configuring rc.conf and installing environment.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 16, 2012)

Sure..!!

But as posted by ico above, follow *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide and the installation should go smooth. Everything is written there step by step...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 16, 2012)

How do we check driver compatibility of Arch.I mean is there any portal in arch wiki that shows supported hardware.

Like
 i would like to know if my brother printer/scanner will have driver in arch or not in 64 bit arch.
Will the graphics driver for my pc support full resolution of my lcd or not.

before installing.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 16, 2012)

You most probably won't  face any hardware compatibility problems. anyways, here is a hardware compatibility list for Arch. *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hardware_Compatibility_List


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 16, 2012)

Installing in Virtualbox in office.....once successfull, will install in home....


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> How do we check driver compatibility of Arch.I mean is there any portal in arch wiki that shows supported hardware.
> 
> Like
> i would like to know if my brother printer/scanner will have driver in arch or not in 64 bit arch.
> ...


You will not need to install any driver or anything.

You will only need to install the graphics driver....which is most likely *xf86-video-ati* for you.

pacman -S xf86-video-ati

But forget about this. Just follow Arch Beginner's guide. It has everything step by step and will tell you install the driver at the right time.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 17, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Sure..!!
> 
> But as posted by ico above, follow *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide and the installation should go smooth. Everything is written there step by step...



Tnks for the help......


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 19, 2012)

After installation of base core, I updated the system. So after update I restarted the system. After rebooting, I am getting the error, Can't locate the root device /dev/.......


Help me to solve the problem.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ suggestion to use Net install ISO.

Updates after Core lead to a broken installation now. Unless you read news @ www.archlinux.org in advance.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 19, 2012)

K. I thought the same and downloaded the Netinstall image. Tnks ICO. I will come to IRC tomorrow. Was busywith work in office.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 19, 2012)

^^Actually, they update the Core installation image after Linux kernel 3.0 was released.. get it, it is safe..


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 20, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^^Actually, they update the Core installation image after Linux kernel 3.0 was released.. get it, it is safe..



Ok. Will download and install it again...By the way....I think it is a problem when ever we want to update the system. So is there any solution?


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^^Actually, they update the Core installation image after Linux kernel 3.0 was released.. get it, it is safe..


No, it isn't safe anymore.  Requires a lot of manual intervention if you update packages.

Use Net install for the while until they release a new version of Core ISO.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 20, 2012)

ico said:


> No, it isn't safe anymore.  Requires a lot of manual intervention if you update packages.
> 
> Use Net install for the while until they release a new version of Core ISO.



Ya, I tried looking in forums..but no help....they keep sending here and there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone using Gnome Shell and latest nvidia proprietary drivers and facing continuous GS crashes on searching in overlay mode should revert from the 295 driver version to 290.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 22, 2012)

No.. it is working fine.. I have NVIDIA's proprietary drivers on GTX 260..with GNOME shell.. everything is up to date..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2012)

Apparently many but not all have this problem. But it's a confirmed bug.

*bugs.archlinux.org/task/28441


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,

I was trying yesterday to update the repo and connect to the net via Virtualbox (remember?)

I got pacman to update itself. Now when I try to run "pacman -Syy" I get messages saying that the database file for 'extra' and 'community' doesnot exist. It is also unable to download any other library since this update.

Please help.

Edit: I tried "pacman -S sudo", I got the message "error: Failed to prepare transaction (could not find database)" and warnings "warning: database file for 'extra' does not exist" and "warning: database file for 'community' does not exist".


----------



## njathan (Feb 27, 2012)

What is the pacman version you are running?
There was a recent update to pacman which needed you to blacklist ipv6 by adding 'blacklist ipv6' in /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf file. But i dont think thats any more required in the latest version "Pacman v4.0.2 - libalpm v7.0.2"

BTW i dont know if forcing update with '-yy' is a good idea. I recently did a pacman -Syuf and could not boot into the system at all. I had to rebuild syslinux to be able to enter my system.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2012)

*Edit:*

I got pacman updated, but now it gives the following output:


```
warning : database file for 'extra' does not exist
warning : database file for 'community' does not exist
error : failed to prepare transaction (could not find database)
```

I checked under /var/lib/pacman/sync and indeed the files for extra and community are missing. Can you please suggest how to get these files?



njathan said:


> What is the pacman version you are running?
> There was a recent update to pacman which needed you to blacklist ipv6 by adding 'blacklist ipv6' in /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf file. But i dont think thats any more required in the latest version "Pacman v4.0.2 - libalpm v7.0.2"
> 
> BTW i dont know if forcing update with '-yy' is a good idea. I recently did a pacman -Syuf and could not boot into the system at all. I had to rebuild syslinux to be able to enter my system.



I am using the latest version.

*Edit:* I've got it working on my home machine. Even X is running. Now what?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, installed KDE as well, now how do I get it to run on startup?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ok, installed KDE as well, now how do I get it to run on startup?



nano /etc/inittab

Change id:3:initdefault: to id:5:initdefault:

Then Scroll down and uncomment:
#x:5:respawn:/usr/bin/kdm -nodaemon

And comment out other entries, gdm or xdm.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ok, installed KDE as well, now how do I get it to run on startup?



**wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDE#Starting_KDE*

Use the inittab method.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2012)

What is the difference between the inittab method and the daemon method?


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What is the difference between the inittab method and the daemon method?


well, inittab is how it should be.

Because if you use the rc.conf daemon method and your display manager always hangs because of some trouble, you'll have to boot into run-level 1 via grub, remove gdm daemon, and then reboot to fix things up. You're firing something up when it shouldn't get fired. I prefer booting into run-level 3 via bootloader to fix problems; kdm/gdm as a 'daemon' hanging in the beginning won't let me to.

Or (All iz well scenario) in simple words if you fire them as daemons, you can't prevent graphical login i.e. can't go to run-level 3 via bootloader.

Like I said, inittab is how it should be. This is a weird answer. But still inittab is how it should be. imo, starting your display manager as "daemon" is a "hack"... I hope you got what I meant.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

That's right. I completely agree with ico's idea. I'm also using inittab. What ico said, is also described in that Beginners Guide.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2012)

ico said:


> well, inittab is how it should be.
> 
> Because if you use the rc.conf daemon method and your display manager always hangs because of some trouble, you'll have to boot into run-level 1 via grub, remove gdm daemon, and then reboot to fix things up. You're firing something up when it shouldn't get fired. I prefer booting into run-level 3 via bootloader to fix problems; kdm/gdm as a 'daemon' hanging in the beginning won't let me to.
> 
> ...


so this is why my DE's were not working 
i had to manually kickstart them all the time


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2012)

I am getting a weird problem now, no idea what's wrong. But the root device is not being detected. Please help.

*i.imgur.com/wFtU4.png


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hellknight (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmm.. that seem to be some disk identification problem. As you're running to OS inside the VM, did you changed the name of the disk or move it outside the directory it was previously on?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2012)

^ that is the only logical conclusion


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## njathan (Mar 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am getting a weird problem now, no idea what's wrong. But the root device is not being detected. Please help.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/wFtU4.png



Chroot into the root partition using a live CD/DVD and rebuild/install initramfs image.

Refer:
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Change_Root
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mkinitcpio#Image_creation_and_activation

Chrooting has a series of steps.. try to follow them.
To rebuild the image, use 
	
	



```
mkinitcpio -p linux
```
This assumes you are using stock kernel. If that does not work for mkinitcpio, refer the complete wiki above.



hellknight said:


> Hmm.. that seem to be some disk identification problem. As you're running to OS inside the VM, did you changed the name of the disk or move it outside the directory it was previously on?



This usually happens when you force a upgrade using the pacman switch.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, it happened after I did a "pacman -Syu". 

Will try these out and let you know what happens.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2012)

```
alsactl -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state store
```
Just posting it here for future reference. Sometimes a weird message comes up on boot. "Alsa generic initilize" something.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 11, 2012)

Any of you x64 guys facing frequent gcc and gcc-multilib conflicts while updating?


----------



## Anish (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,
I tried to install arch on my laptop [core-local]
Here is how i partitioned the hardisk - I already had windows7 and suse in dual boot. Now I killed the suse and accommodated the space for arch. I need win7 + arch now.

sda1 - Primary - NTFS - windows (Sys reserved)
sda2 - Primary - NTFS - windows (c)
sda3 - Primary - NTFS - windows (other files)
sda4 - Logical - linux - /boot      * [ flagged as bootable]
sda5 - Logical - linux - /linux swap
sda6 - Logical - linux - /root
sda7 - Logical - linux - /var
sda8 - Logical - linux - /home

Now, after setting up the hdd like the above, when i give "Write partition table" I get a message stating:

"No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this"

kindly help.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 22, 2012)

The problem here is as your error says. /boot has to be in primary.


----------



## Anish (Jul 22, 2012)

nims11 said:


> The problem here is as your error says. /boot has to be in primary.



Yeah.. but linux stays in logical partitions afaik. why do i get this error and it does not proceed further. My data is locked in windows partition, I have no backup.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2012)

Why do you need a separate /boot anyway. And you've flagged a logical drive with the boot flag. Change it to a primary partition, preferably your windows boot partition or "C:" partition.
And what's the point of the windows boot partition (the system reserved one. One should simply pre-plan the partition layout so that the WIndows installer does not create that useless partition) and the third NTFS partition? It need not be primary for any reason.


----------



## Anish (Jul 22, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why do you need a separate /boot anyway. And you've flagged a logical drive with the boot flag. Change it to a primary partition, preferably your windows boot partition or "C:" partition.
> And what's the point of the windows boot partition (the system reserved one. One should simply pre-plan the partition layout so that the WIndows installer does not create that useless partition) and the third NTFS partition? It need not be primary for any reason.



Dude, thanks for your reply.
Those partitions are created by default when I installed windows at that time I was a noob  
Now, if I change the boot flag to windows partition, will it not damage the partition? i want all the three windows partition intact.


----------



## kisame (Jul 22, 2012)

^Changing boot flag of a partition does not damage it.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anish said:


> Yeah.. but linux stays in logical partitions afaik. why do i get this error and it does not proceed further. My data is locked in windows partition, I have no backup.



linux stays in logical partition, but the boot flag should be only with an active(primary) partition.


----------



## Anish (Aug 2, 2012)

All right, I installed Arch, played with it a little while, and installed os-prober and added menu entry for windows in GRUB. 
Now, another problem....
I messed up my mbr with EasyBCD at windows...and my MBR got corrupted and I recovered it using windwos dvd (startup repair) and now, i reinstalled grub to MBR. 

Now, when I boot up my pc, i was greeted with grub prompt like 

```
grub>
```
I got past the grub prompt using the following commands and now able to get into my arch installation.

```
grub>set root=(hd0,7)
grub>linux /boot/vmlinuz-linux root=/dev/sda7
grub>initrd /boot/initramfs-linux.img
grub>boot
```
 Now, in the arch interface, how do i again reinstall grub into my /boot partition (/dev/sda5) and again setup my system? i.e., when i run 

```
grub-install /dev/sda5
```
I get the error as,

```
/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: File system 'ext2' doesn't support embedding.
/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possble. GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists
```
 Kindly help to fix this... 
 I wanna install the GRUB in my /boot partition, and set it up to boot windows and arch...


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 2, 2012)

They removed AIF. Installation will be a bit harder now.


----------



## Anish (Aug 2, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> They removed AIF. Installation will be a bit harder now.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 3, 2012)

No menu driven installs now.


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2012)

Ubuntu os-prober can have difficulty in detecting Arch when the Arch partition is not mounted (Arch grub2 entry will vanish if you update your kernel in Ubuntu). This will sort it out.


```
pacman -S lsb-release
```

Tata Photon 3G wvdial.conf for ZTE MF631 3G Modem USB 7.2 mbps. Might help people using Google.


```
[Dialer Defaults]
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
; Phone = <Target Phone Number>
ISDN = 0
; Username = <Your Login Name>
Init1 = ATZ
; Password = <Your Password>
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1
Baud = 9600

[Dialer tata]
Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","tatadocomo3g"
Phone = *99#
Username = " "
Password = " "
Stupid Mode = 1
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB3
```


```
sudo wvdial tata
```


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2012)

This is a bookmark thread for me.

*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=149316

*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=149408


----------



## Anish (Oct 10, 2012)

ico said:


> This is a bookmark thread for me.
> 
> *bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=149316
> 
> *bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=149408



I used the autostart deamon when using opensuse with gnome 3.

Now the other option (lightscript) seems nice  especially when you don't use any DE.
ty for the links


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2012)

*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1175499


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2012)

ico said:


> A small note for Arch users using HP printers.
> 
> If you'll try using *hp-setup* to configure your printer after installing *hplip*, you'll face problems because for Arch */usr/bin/python* is for Python 3 now. */usr/bin/python2* is for Python 2.7.





ico said:


> A year hence, and you'll still face this problem while installing proprietary plugin for hplip.
> 
> Solution?
> 
> Just a while before installing the plugin, rename /usr/bin/python to python4lol. Rename /usr/bin/python2 to python. And continue installing. Rename them back to normal afterwards.



One more year hence, I still face this problem. This is retarded.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2013)

Tata Docomo on ZTE MF190.

Modemmanager won't work with MF190 this by default. This wvdial configuration will work.


```
[Dialer Defaults]
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
; Phone = <Target Phone Number>
ISDN = 0
; Username = <Your Login Name>
Init1 = ATZ
; Password = <Your Password>
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB3
Baud = 9600

[Dialer tata]
Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","tatadocomo3g"
Phone = *99#
Username = " "
Password = " "
Stupid Mode = 1
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB3
```


----------



## hellknight (Apr 27, 2013)

Seriously, the damn systemd system is very very frustrating. I really don't like it. The old init system was damn awesome. Everything in one file. Who else is loathing it?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 27, 2013)

hellknight said:


> Seriously, the damn systemd system is very very frustrating. I really don't like it. The old init system was damn awesome. Everything in one file. Who else is loathing it?



I don't loathe it but I do miss some things. Mostly I can configure everything now, but still for some things to work there is lots of useless work involved.


----------



## digit.sh (Apr 28, 2013)

hellknight said:


> Seriously, the damn systemd system is very very frustrating. I really don't like it. The old init system was damn awesome. Everything in one file. Who else is loathing it?



Systemd is the best thing happened in linux in recent times. I don't see a reason to complain.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2013)

hellknight said:


> Seriously, the damn systemd system is very very frustrating. I really don't like it. The old init system was damn awesome. Everything in one file. Who else is loathing it?


systemd is better.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmm.. then maybe I need to read the full documentation of systemd..


----------



## DDIF (Apr 28, 2013)

hellknight said:


> Hmm.. then maybe I need to read the full documentation of systemd..



That is a must, although over last few months systemd has matured a lot but still way to go for the perfection of rc and init.
But it is sure better to manage everything at one place.


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2013)

I am trying to make a fresh Arch VM on virtualbox. I am facing this error when I selected "Configure System"

*i.imgur.com/nv5YjeY.png

I decided to continue anyway. Then I got

*i.imgur.com/YDfD1OV.png

*i.imgur.com/d1dc0op.png

I still decided to continue anyway. Then I got 

*i.imgur.com/USJCCNI.jpg

Cannot do anything after this.

Please advice.


----------



## DDIF (May 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am trying to make a fresh Arch VM on virtualbox. I am facing this error when I selected "Configure System"
> 
> Cannot do anything after this.
> 
> Please advice.



Which CD Image are you using? I think you are using an old image.


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2013)

Why should it matter when I have selected a remote repository?

Its a 2011 release one though.


----------



## ico (May 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why should it matter when I have selected a remote repository?
> 
> Its a 2011 release one though.


That's like 1000 years ago for the bleeding-edge principles Arch stands for. BSD-style init has been replaced by systemd.

Download the latest image and proceed according to the Beginner's Guide.


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2013)

My question is why would I need a new image if I am getting all my data from an online repository?


----------



## DDIF (May 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My question is why would I need a new image if I am getting all my data from an online repository?


Because the tools in the CD and the key signing is not compatible with new system. The old CDs used init, whereas as ico said the new ones use System V style.
The AIF (Arch Installation Framework, the old easy installer) has also been replaced with pacstrap. So you better grab a new image and head to *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide .


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2013)

Zzz

Have to download 300 megs again. Is there no light installer for online installation?


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Zzz
> 
> Have to download 300 megs again. Is there no light installer for online installation?


Nope. The latest ISO is the only way you can install Arch.


----------



## hellknight (May 11, 2013)

Or, you if you want an easy to install Arch based system, then go for *ArchBang.*


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2013)

Finally got my Arch VM up and running. Now I want to install a DE, what do you suggest? Gnome or KDE?


----------



## DDIF (May 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Finally got my Arch VM up and running. Now I want to install a DE, what do you suggest? Gnome or KDE?



I prefer Gnome and xfce but it's all up to you.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2013)

AFAIK, XFCE is just a window manager I think, right? While Gnome is a complete DE.


----------



## nims11 (May 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> AFAIK, XFCE is just a window manager I think, right? While Gnome is a complete DE.



Both are DE. Xfce is lighter.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 22, 2013)

Any one still using Arch?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 22, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Any one still using Arch?



hmm, 3 yrs and counting (my current installation 2 yr old).


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 22, 2013)

nims11 said:


> hmm, 3 yrs and counting (my current installation 2 yr old).



You didn't upgrade since  2 years?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 22, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> You didn't upgrade since  2 years?



I mean I installed it 2 yrs ago -_- I upgrade it everyday


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice.  I downloaded today. Will have to install tomorrow or this weekend


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> You didn't upgrade since  2 years?



Rolling release.

There are no "versions".


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 1, 2014)

Mine is 3 years old. Can't explain the sheer joy when I see windowz guys banging their head over their problems and ubuntu users reinstalling every few months


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 10, 2014)

Which DE and Window Manager do you guys use?
I plan to install Arch today/tomorrow. I want to use my existing grub2 as the boot loader so I hope there is an option to NOT install any boot loader from arch during the setup.
Would be keeping my Windows 7 and Linux Mint as well.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 10, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> Which DE and Window Manager do you guys use?
> I plan to install Arch today/tomorrow. I want to use my existing grub2 as the boot loader so I hope there is an option to NOT install any boot loader from arch during the setup.
> Would be keeping my Windows 7 and Linux Mint as well.



No DE. simple text login, and openbox.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 10, 2014)

3 years old installation. But it will be reinstalled again this month because I'm getting a new processor and motherboard upgrade. Can't wait to see how Arch performs on Haswell.


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 11, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> Which DE and Window Manager do you guys use?
> I plan to install Arch today/tomorrow. I want to use my existing grub2 as the boot loader so I hope there is an option to NOT install any boot loader from arch during the setup.
> Would be keeping my Windows 7 and Linux Mint as well.





nims11 said:


> No DE. simple text login, and openbox.


Installed openbox.. but meh 

Anyway, successfully up and running with gnome3 now 
Sometimes titlebars act weird [show up completely black] so I'm thinking of trying out the proprietary drivers.
eg : *i.imgur.com/JCLk60g.png
Anyone here on AMD HD 7xxx series?


Spoiler



Also, what do I do after this:

```
sudo yaourt -S sublime-text

==> Downloading sublime-text PKGBUILD from AUR...
x sublime-text.desktop
x subl
x sublime-text.install
x PKGBUILD
Comment by hongster  (2013-10-09 01:54)
@zancarius Thanks for the suggestion. It works for me, on XFCE.

Comment by graydsl  (2013-11-07 14:06)
@hellerbarde Thank you, Sir! :)

Comment by sg0  (2013-11-20 15:15)
@hellerbarde Thanks a bunch! Works like a charm! (:

Comment by th0th  (2013-12-02 19:34)
@hellerbarde's link looks like broken :( Can someone who already downloaded it re-upload it?

Comment by masolit  (2013-12-12 20:41)
@hellerbarde
link broken :(

sublime-text 2.0.2-1  (Wed Sep 28 23:10:03 IST 2011)
( Unsupported package: Potentially dangerous ! )
==> Edit PKGBUILD ? [Y/n] ("A" to abort)
==> ------------------------------------
==>
```

Why am I being prompted to edit PKGBUILD and what do I edit in it? Lol


EDIT: ^nvm that. got it working!

Someone gimme /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist please.
Mine's terribad even after doing

```
reflector --verbose -l 200 -p http --sort rate --save /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
```


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> Anyone here on AMD HD 7xxx series?


what happened?


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 12, 2014)

ico said:


> what happened?


I have posted a screenshot just above your post.
Which driver are you using? Proprietary or open source?


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> I have posted a screenshot just above your post.
> Which driver are you using? Proprietary or open source?


Sorry missed the screenshot as I was on mobile. I don't have have a HD 7000/SI card. Only HD 6950. HD 7000 cards use a different driver.

So, RadeonSI open source driver isn't in a good shape really. But it is improving immensely. There is one weird bug in X.org relating to GTK Lines which leads to very slow 2D/GLAMOR performance. 2D in RadeonSI is implemented via a library called GLAMOR. May be I guess, those black boxes are a result of this slowness

One thing I will recommend is update your kernel, mesa, X.org and xf86-video-ati (the whole system) and then add *radeon.dpm=1* as the kernel parameter in the grub.cfg file. This will enable dynamic power management with your card allowing it to switch to high frequency/power state which might fix this. Give it a shot.

Also give me the output of:

```
glxinfo | grep renderer
```

Just want to confirm that you're using RadeonSI, not LLVMpipe.


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 12, 2014)

ico said:


> Sorry missed the screenshot as I was on mobile. I don't have have a HD 7000/SI card. Only HD 6950. HD 7000 cards use a different driver.
> 
> So, RadeonSI open source driver isn't in a good shape really. But it is improving immensely. There is one weird bug in X.org relating to GTK Lines which leads to very slow 2D/GLAMOR performance. 2D in RadeonSI is implemented via a library called GLAMOR. May be I guess, those black boxes are a result of this slowness
> 
> One thing I will recommend is update your kernel, mesa, X.org and xf86-video-ati (the whole system) and then add *radeon.dpm=1* as the kernel parameter in the grub.cfg file. This will enable dynamic power management with your card allowing it to switch to high frequency/power state which might fix this. Give it a shot.


Too late. Already removed mesa 
Installing the catalyst drivers from Vi0L0's repository.
I was having the exact same problem in Gnome3/Cinnamon Linux MInt too. Xfce4 somehow renders everything perfectly in both arch and mint with the open source driver
Using the proprietary drivers in mint solved my problem so I hope the same happens here too. Of course installing catalyst in arch is a long procedure. Let's see what happens! 
I'll add the parameter in any case



> Also give me the output of:
> 
> ```
> glxinfo | grep renderer
> ...




```
bash: glxinfo: command not found
```
Lul. Let this install get over first..

UPDATE:
- Installed proprietary drivers 'catalyst'
- Blacklisted 'Radeon'
- Added 'fglrx'
- Added 'nomodeset' to load line

Now I can't start Gnome 3 anymore 
Xfce4 starts fine but there's terrible lag when I even try to move a vlc window.

What am I supposed to do now?
I heard RadeonSI drivers are decent but I can't find any info regarding how to install them. Help would be appreciated!

Also, when I DO begin installing RadeonSI with your help I should first revert the changes I made, right?


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2014)

Catalyst is only good for Ubuntu and Debian based distributions. It's really good for those these days but not for a distro like Arch. Though I can also tell that Catalyst is working very fine in my friend's AMD APU + dGPU laptop on Arch + GNOME. But I had installed it 1 year back and still the same installation is running without any package updates.

yes, you need to revert the changes you made most importantly *nomodeset*. Using RadeonSI means simply using xf86-video-ati.  Also install *mesa-demos* for utilities like glxinfo, glxgears.


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 12, 2014)

ico said:


> yes, you need to revert the changes you made most importantly *nomodeset*. Using RadeonSI means simply using xf86-video-ati.  Also install *mesa-demos* for utilities like glxinfo, glxgears.



Lol never knew xf86-video-ati = RadeonSi 
xf86 is causing problems for me though.. Anyway I'll revert the changes and add the parameter you mentioned. Let's see what happens 


*UPDATE:*
OK, I'm back to the default xf86-video-ati and I'm using the radeon.dpm=1 parameter as well.
Xfce4 and Gnome3 are both working now but the problem with Title/Menu bars and sometimes even the whole window rendering improperly still persists. 
Can you tell me any other Kernel parameter?

I think it's time to register on Arch forums now..

Also,

```
$ glxinfo | grep renderer
    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer, 
OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD PITCAIRN
```


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 13, 2014)

I had arch linux on vm for years. But now thinking of putting it into mainstream. Bored with updating Ubuntu all the time.

Can you gurus please suggest which video driver should I install? I have HD6770.

Also I will be dualbooting with win 8. Do I need to take care of anything? Secureboot and fastboot needs to be disabled?


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2014)

^ use xf86-video-ati with HD 6770.

Secureboot should be disabled and also whatever that Fastboot or Fast Shut Down for Windows. Both should be disabled.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks ico


----------



## hellknight (Jan 16, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4570 arriving tomorrow.. Super excited.. But I'll have to reinstall Arch Linux after three years.. or can I clone the partition, reformat it in GPT format and then transfer the image to the new partition? Will that work?


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2014)

hellknight said:


> Intel Core i5 4570 arriving tomorrow.. Super excited.. But I'll have to reinstall Arch Linux after three years.. or can I clone the partition, reformat it in GPT format and then transfer the image to the new partition? Will that work?


"Image transfer" won't work as MBR and GPT partitions have different metadata in the beginning. Using *dd* to create a dump for a partition will also save that metadata along with it. And then *dd*ing it back to a GPT partition means trouble.

*gdisk* can convert MBR to GPT properly. *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GUID_Partition_Table#Convert_from_MBR_to_GPT But make sure you have some amount of space left at the end and the beginning. Otherwise it might/will have trouble. Not talking in terms of gigabytes, just a few megabytes. But then you will also need an EFI partition. I'll suggest keeping the last 250 MB on your disk empty. You can fit in the EFI partition later there.

But then few UEFI firmwares prefer having the first partition of the disc as EFI partition. So, Resize the first partition and have 250 MB space before it and also resize the last one to have 5 MB space after it. Both needed. This should be done before converting.

Also when you make the EFI partition, it should be FAT32.

Or you can go the noob way. Create tarballs of each partition. Then extract them after freshly partitioning.

Anyway do take back up before doing anything.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2014)

This link also says the same thing - *11.10 - How can I change/convert a Ubuntu MBR drive to a GPT, and make Ubuntu boot from EFI? - Ask Ubuntu*


----------



## hellknight (Jan 17, 2014)

^Damn that is a lot of headache.. I'd rather do a clean install..


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2014)

*@sharang.d*

There has been a new release of *xf86-video-ati*. Update your system and tell whether your problem is fixed or not.


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 26, 2014)

ico said:


> *@sharang.d*
> 
> There has been a new release of *xf86-video-ati*. Update your system and tell whether your problem is fixed or not.



Ok, will do.
Probably won't help anything i guess 

Didn't ask on Arch forums yet.. no time!


----------



## Anish (Jan 27, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> Ok, will do.
> Probably won't help anything i guess
> 
> Didn't ask on Arch forums yet.. no time!



Try the irc , good response. #archlinux


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

Direct3D to OpenGL abstraction layer source posted by Valve | Linux User


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2014)

Why use an abstraction layer when you can port a game to opengl? An abstraction layer won't give good performance.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why use an abstraction layer when you can port a game to opengl? An abstraction layer won't give good performance.



ya dota2 performance sucks and using wine gives better performance. But porting will be a tougher job and valve can perhaps use the same abstraction layer for other existing games as well.


----------



## sharang.d (Mar 29, 2014)

Can anyone give me a copy of a good mirror list for pacman? I am not getting more than 30K/s


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2014)

I use Leaseweb servers as my default mirrors everywhere. Arch and Debian.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> Can anyone give me a copy of a good mirror list for pacman? I am not getting more than 30K/s



Use Indian server. cse.iitk.ac.in. You will get good ping and maximum speed but thia mirror is 9 hours behind other mirrors. Use Vietnamese mirror, fpt.com as secondary mirror.

Here is my mirrorlist:

```
## Mirrorlist

## India (Primary Mirror)
Server = *mirror.cse.iitk.ac.in/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
## Vietnam (Secondary)
Server = *mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
## United States (Frequent Updates)
#Server = *mirror.rit.edu/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
```


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2014)

^ don't use IITK lol. That mirror sucks.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

ico said:


> ^ don't use IITK lol. That mirror sucks.



I get more than 500 KB/s on iitk. Whichever connection I use I get max speed on iitk. Dunno why you don't like it.
But mostly when I need fast critical updates I use RIT mirror.


----------



## sharang.d (Mar 29, 2014)

ico said:


> I use Leaseweb servers as my default mirrors everywhere. Arch and Debian.



*mirror.de.leaseweb.net/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
or
*mirror.us.leaseweb.net/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
?


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2014)

I remember downloading some corrupt packages from them and discontinuous downloads. lol.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

ico said:


> I remember downloading some corrupt packages from them and discontinuous downloads. lol.



All mirrors are using rsync push that means files are same on each one. Well, anyway everyone has different preferences.   [MENTION=138121]sharang.d[/MENTION] try the three mirrors I provided and see what speed can you get.
*Or* you could try powerpill.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> *mirror.de.leaseweb.net/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
> or
> *mirror.us.leaseweb.net/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch
> ?


nl
de
us

use all three.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2014)

Guys, I need some help.

I managed to install Arch on my VirtualBox VM. I have installed all the necessary packages for gdm and even got it to run. 

Now, whenever I login as a normal user, I get a black screen with only the cursor visible. No icons nothing. But I can operate normally if I login with root.

How do I get my normal user to login?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 4, 2014)

Have you enabled GDM?

```
systemctl enable gdm
```


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2014)

It starts at startup so yeah, I did that.

- - - Updated - - -

Now I am unable to login as a normal user at all. I even tried creating a new user but after entering my username and password I come back to the login screen.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh, IDK, to be honest I have never come across this kind of problem and I am using Arch on three machines. I haven't used it with VM so may there is something with VM installation. Try in Arch Forums or in Arch IRC channel.
Try to create a user like this:

```
useradd -m -g users -G lp,wheel,audio,video,power -s /bin/bash desmond
```
And then 

```
passwd desmond
```

Arch IRC channel is #archlinux


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2014)

While attempting to login as a normal user, after entering the username and password, I see some console text for a split second before it returns me to the login screen. If there is some problem, I am unable to read it. Do you know where this is logged?

- - - Updated - - -

Please tell me the URL for the Arch IRC.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Please tell me the URL for the Arch IRC.



*webchat.freenode.net/

Use #archlinux in channel name box


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2014)

I logged in as root and attempted to remove my normal user account. I got the following :


```
userdel: user desmond is currently in use by process 503
```

I did a "ps aux" and got this:


```
desmond    503  0.0  0.2  26824  2864 ?        Ss   15:01   0:00 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd --user
```

How do I kill this process?

- - - Updated - - -

So many people online on the #archlinux IRC but [strike]not a single helper[/strike] so slow responses.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 2, 2014)

Did fresh install with gnome environment. Now I am tryting to launch gnome-terminal, but it is not opening... any suggestions?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2014)

I had faced a similar problem with gnome. I used to use xterm instead. Replaced gnome with LXDM now.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 9, 2014)

solved it..it was problem with setting of locale file..  got help with this thread.
*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=180103


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2016)

Been using Arch Linux as my primary OS for close to 3 months now. Always fascinated by its simplicity.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 7, 2016)

anyone using manjaro linux based on arch linux?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2016)

I have been using vanilla Arch for most of the year.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theodre (Nov 11, 2016)

prudhivisekhar said:


> anyone using manjaro linux based on arch linux?



Yes. I have been using Manjaro for the last one year or so.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2016)

Manjaro with KDE or XFCE?


----------



## Theodre (Nov 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Manjaro with KDE or XFCE?



No, I don't use either of them, I use GNOME. But not the community edition, I used net install and configured my sys with GNOME.
KDE is buggy and XFCE is meeh!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2016)

NikiNfOuR said:


> No, I don't use either of them, I use GNOME. But not the community edition, I used net install and configured my sys with GNOME.



Gnome really isn't what it used to be. IMHO Gnome really went to **** since Gnome 3. I think Cinnamon is a much better alternative right now.



NikiNfOuR said:


> KDE is buggy and XFCE is meeh!



What was the last version of KDE that you used? KDE has been more stable since Plasma and even more so since the KDE Neon repository has been established.

XFCE is basically a fork of Gnome 2. It is very light and can also look good with the right themes.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Gnome really isn't what it used to be. IMHO Gnome really went to **** since Gnome 3. I think Cinnamon is a much better alternative right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm. Which one is your favourite DE now?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2016)

I have been using KDE 5 Plasma and i3wm.

I mostly use i3 unless I am feeling lazy, that's when I use KDE.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I have been using KDE 5 Plasma and i3wm.
> 
> I mostly use i3 unless I am feeling lazy, that's when I use KDE.



Really interesting, not criticizing your opinion or saying KDE is bad. KDE is for customising/feature hungry people I think. But every distro specific forum I have been in had always been filled with KDE users having some problem either, it is bug else some other issues. GNOME is really stable in that regard FOR ME and gets out of my way to get my things done. And I have been using it since 3.0 and am pretty happy with it's simplistic approach. I think it depends on how and for what you use it for  

Have never tried any window managers, I think I should. Which window manager would you recommend for a newbie to WM's?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2016)

If you want a compositing window manager, OpenBox or FluxBox are good. Both are light and simple.

If you want to try out Wayland then there is Weston. But its more of an experiment than a full fledged WM.

If you are a keyboard warrior then tiling window managers is the way to go. My personal recommendation is i3

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theodre (Nov 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> If you want a compositing window manager, OpenBox or FluxBox are good. Both are light and simple.
> 
> If you want to try out Wayland then there is Weston. But its more of an experiment than a full fledged WM.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendations man, I will try to find some time for WM's and maybe tryout i3!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is a complete list of window managers supported by Arch: Window manager - ArchWik

There are many to choose from.

I like i3 because of its simplicity and that you can make the most use of your desktop space. You have to memorize some shortcuts though.

A sample screen of i3:

*i.imgur.com/0Yx4xNJ.jpg


----------



## Theodre (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks buddy. Will have a look at it.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 4, 2017)

I tried Antergos and Manjaro, but having problem trying to configure bumbulbee on the laptop as it has both .


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2017)

prudhivisekhar said:


> I tried Antergos and Manjaro, but having problem trying to configure bumbulbee on the laptop as it has both .



Have you tried the Archlinux wiki page for Bumblebee?

Bumblebee - ArchWik

The procedure for setting it up should be same for all Arch based distros.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 5, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Have you tried the Archlinux wiki page for Bumblebee?
> 
> Bumblebee - ArchWik
> 
> The procedure for setting it up should be same for all Arch based distros.



I tried, but ended up with the fan in laptop spinning in full speed .


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2017)

Which GPU does your lap have?


----------



## Theodre (Jun 11, 2017)

prudhivisekhar said:


> I tried, but ended up with the fan in laptop spinning in full speed .



Hope you got your issue fixed. I have been using Manjaro for almost three years now and I have never come across any issues.
Let me know if you need any help!


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 12, 2017)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Hope you got your issue fixed. I have been using Manjaro for almost three years now and I have never come across any issues.
> Let me know if you need any help!


Hi.. The issue still occurs.. using ubuntu now.. Will try to install Manjaro today and let you know if the issue still occurs.
Thanks


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 12, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Which GPU does your lap have?


Hi.. the laptop has nvidia 960m gpu


----------



## Theodre (Jun 12, 2017)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Hi.. the laptop has nvidia 960m gpu



@prudhivisekhar - We can work this out together!  There are multiple ways  if I remember the Manjaro forum threads correctly, I myself use dual graphics w/ NVIDIA. I might be able to help solve your issues 
No one should be avoiding Manjaro just because you couldn't figure out Nvidia probs


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2017)

Is Bumblebee not working?


----------



## Theodre (Jun 13, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Is Bumblebee not working?



Looks like it @Desmond David


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2017)

Hmm. Perhaps there is some config required specific to your card.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 13, 2017)

tried the same in the Bumblebee  page.. but not working


----------



## Theodre (Jun 17, 2017)

prudhivisekhar said:


> tried the same in the Bumblebee  page.. but not working



Can you please be a bit more specific @prudhivisekhar ?

Are you facing the issue while trying to install the Manjaro system or are you facing the issue after it got installed?
What did you try in the Bumblebee page? And which bumblebee page are you talking about? is it this one  Bumblebee - NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux! ?


----------



## Neo (Aug 7, 2019)

Anyone facing a problem with WiFi getting hard blocked after waking up from suspend? My card is Realtek 8723BE
Nothing seems to fix it but a reboot

I know it's a common problem but wondering if someone has a solution


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2019)

I have never really encountered this issue so I don't really have a solution, but I have heard a lot about this issue even on other distros.

Found this solution on the web: RTL8723BE wireless fix and other realtek - Linux Mint Forums, might work for Arch as well.


----------



## Neo (Aug 7, 2019)

Yeah Realtek cards suck on Linux.
That solution you linked seems like it's for a different issue. I have tried everything Google has to offer but in vain.

Thanks though


----------



## Snehit Sah (Oct 10, 2020)

*pretalx.com/arch-conf-online-2020/Arch conf is starting today (Oct 10). The first talk is from 3:30pm IST. Arch Linux users will probably want to watch.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2020)

Goes on till 8 pm IST. That's one long conference. I'll perhaps watch it for certain sections.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 28, 2021)

i have fedora as my second os right now.i want to install vanilla arch(consider me a bit too curious :] )  replacing my win 10 ,i already deleted windows partitions to make enough space for it ,downloaded iso from  indian mirror(iitk.ac.in) .checked signature

gpg --keyserver-options auto-key-retrieve --verify archlinux-2021.09.01-x86_64.iso.sig
gpg: assuming signed data in 'archlinux-2021.09.01-x86_64.iso'
gpg: Signature made Wednesday 01 September 2021 04:58:32 PM IST
gpg:                using RSA key 4AA4767BBC9C4B1D18AE28B77F2D434B9741E8AC
gpg:                issuer "pierre@archlinux.de"
gpg: Good signature from "Pierre Schmitz <pierre@archlinux.de>" [unknown]
gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
Primary key fingerprint: 4AA4 767B BC9C 4B1D 18AE  28B7 7F2D 434B 9741 E8AC

its saying good signature and still warns me.am i doing something wrong here or am i good to go and install?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 28, 2021)

Looks like the key is legit - Search results for '0x4AA4767BBC9C4B1D18AE28B77F2D434B9741E8AC'


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 28, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Looks like the key is legit - Search results for '0x4AA4767BBC9C4B1D18AE28B77F2D434B9741E8AC'


hmm.i'm gonna try installing vanilla.gonna report if i f up  like usual   .thank u desmond


----------



## Desmond (Sep 28, 2021)

Unless you are using some script to install, I suggest not installing it on your machine directly if it's your first time installing Arch. Practice installing it on a VM before you attempt to install it on actual hardware.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 29, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Unless you are using some script to install, I suggest not installing it on your machine directly if it's your first time installing Arch. Practice installing it on a VM before you attempt to install it on actual hardware.


yea .but my pc is like a vm anyways, 4gigs ram and pentium g4560. But everything worked out fine. Although i'm unsure which dock to use might change de too.it was kde that i concluded yesterday.  

In order to  ensure i'm installing correctly  i did use sites like linuxiac and youtube channels like distrotube and some other channels although i used 'cfdisk' to partition and it was easier that way than what was used by the guides,
on my fedora after removing both xfce and gnome i installed kde ,but at default it consumed 1.5gb(minus 200mb for system monitor)
so i wanted to see how a vanilla arch consumes :](Kde neon would be fine but i may not settle with this de,)


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2021)

I'd suggest choose one DE and stick with it. Try not to install multiple DEs simultaneously because that will introduce a lot of bloat.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 29, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I'd suggest choose one DE and stick with it. Try not to install multiple DEs simultaneously because that will introduce a lot of bloat.


yes.thats true .i'm considering  to settle with fedora with gnome dash to dock(i im a sucker for the app drawer on old  gnome ,top to bottom i think i used it on 18.10 linux ) ,and be satisfied with kde on arch for now. if i need to i'll remove everything and  install another one so that any glitch could be avoided i guess


----------

